# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Rezidiv 2 Jahre nach RPE

## RolandHO

Hallo Forum, 

 hier kurz meine Daten: (natürlich auch im Profil und ausführlicher in zwei älteren threads) 
März 2010: aPSA 12,9 ng/ml 
Juni 2010  RPE daVinci Ergebnis: pT3a pN1 (1/13) R0, Gleason 4+3=7 
 PSA Verlauf: Abfall auf 0,00; seit August 2011 beginnender Anstieg:  
15.8.11: 0,05 
16.11.11: 0,10 
11.1.12:  0,10 
19.3.12: 0,15 
7.5.12: 0,10 
6.8.12: 0,20 
3.9.12: 0,20 
  Damit also nach Leitlinie Rezidiv. Mein Urologe rät zur Strahlentherapie. 
Natürlich habe ich mich an vielen Verläufen hier im Forum schon informiert, 
es bleiben aber noch ein paar Fragen:   

Da ein Lymphknoten befallen war müssen sicherlich die Lymphbahnen mitbestrahlt werden? 
Mit welcher Dosis ist das sinnvoll?

Daniel Schmidt sagt ja, wir sollen nicht so viel Betonung auf die Technik legen: Trotzdem die Frage: 
Ist bei Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen nicht IMRT sinnvoll oder sogar IGRT? 
Oder reicht auch da 3D konformal?  

Ich glaube verstanden zu haben, dass im Fall der Rezidivbestrahlung keine zusätzliche Hormontherapie sinnvoll/nötig ist?  

Bisher habe ich Uni Düsseldorf, Marienhospital Düsseldorf  oder Helios Klinik Krefeld ins Auge gefasst; 
gibt es da Erfahrungen (vielen Dank Norbert für deine Erfahrungen aus Krefeld) oder Alternativen?  

Ich freue mich auf Eure Meinungen 
Roland

----------


## spertel

Hallo Roland

Auch ich würde auf Grund dieses Verlauf nun von einem Rezidiv ausgehen; ob es sich hierbei lediglich um ein Lokalrezidiv handelt ist allerdings fraglich.

Der Befall erscheint relativ ausgedehnt gewesen zu sein (11/12 Stanzen waren befallen); ein entnommener LK wies bereits Befall auf, d. h. es könnte durchaus schon eine systemische Erkrankung vorliegen, zumal auch schon cribriförmige Zellpopulationen vorhanden waren.

Ohne Herrn Schmidt vorgreifen zu wollen glaube ich, dass eine 3-D-konformale Bestrahlung ausreichen würde; ich hatte eine IMRT-Bestrahlung, die auch, zumindest bis jetzt, zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt hat.
Mein Vater bekam seinerzeit eine 3-D-Bestrahlung und ist heute, -7- Jahre danach, ohne nachweisbares PSA.

Eine begleitende Hormontherapie würde ich nicht machen, da eine eventuell erforderliche Bildgebung (PET-CT) hierdurch verfälscht würde.
Dieses PET-CET könnte nötig sein, um später die Ursachen zu ermitteln, wenn nach der Strahlentherapie der PSA-Wert nicht wieder absinkt oder später wieder ansteigen sollte.

In einem anderen Thread hatte ein Betroffener (Norbert52) kürzlich erwähnt diese Möglichkeit genutzt zu haben, um -2- befallene LK operativ entfernen lassen. Diese Möglichkeit würde ich in jedem Fall ebenfalls in Erwägung ziehen, ob es allerdings den gewünschten Erfolg bringt bleibt abzuwarten.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich die Lymphabflusswege nicht mitbestrahlen lassen, da dieses möglicherweise die lapraskopische Entfernung von eventuell befallenen LK in diesem Bereich erschweren könnte.

Herr Schmidt weiss darüber vielleicht mehr.

LG

Reinhard

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Wenn man Lymphbahnen behandeln möchte, was ich in diesem Fall befürworten würden, dann ist die IMRT eine gute Sache.
Man kann die Prostataloge in 3D-konformale Technik zum Schluss boosten, allerdings würde ich die Lymphbahnen lieber mit IMRT bestrahlen.

Eine begleitende Hormontherapie würde ich bei pN1 ebenfalls empfehlen.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank euch beiden für diese Einschätzungen und Vorschläge, die ja nicht in jedem Punkt in die gleiche Richtung gehen, aber deshalb auch Alternativen aufzeigen, zwischen denen ich mich entscheiden muss.

Danke
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Strahlenklinik bin ich auch auf die Maria Hilf Klinik in Mönchengladbach gestoßen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Roland

----------


## Silvia

Hallo Roland,

Unser Vater wird derzeit in Mönchengladbach behandelt und hat bislang über nichts geklagt.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...9-Schlappohr67

Gruß Silvia

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Experten und Erfahrene,

ich habe mich jetzt bei Strahlentherapeuten vorgestellt und sowohl eine Bestrahlung ohne die Lymphbahnen als auch eine Bestrahlung mit Lymphbahnen angeboten bekommen.

Ganz klar ist mir nicht geworden:
Habe ich eine Vorteil (wegen meines einen befallenen LK) durch die Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen ?Welche zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen ergeben sich möglicherweise durch die zusätzliche Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen?
Welche Erfahrungen gibt es zu diesen Fragen?


Über Rückmeldungen jeder Art freue ich mich
Roland

----------


## LowRoad

> Habe ich einen Vorteil (wegen meines einen befallenen LK) durch die Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen ?


*JA!

*


> Welche zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen ergeben sich möglicherweise durch die zusätzliche Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen?


Wurdest Du von dem Strahlendoc nicht darüber aufgeklärt? 
Grundsätzlich macht man eine RT nur, wenn die (statistischen) Vorteile stärker wiegen im Vergleich zu den zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen. Im Einzelfall kann es aber auch anders laufen, die Entscheidung liegt, wie immer, beim Patienten.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Welche zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen ergeben sich möglicherweise durch die zusätzliche Bestrahlung der Lymphbahnen?





> Welche Erfahrungen gibt es zu diesen Fragen?


Hallo Roland,

das mit dem Vorteil hat LowRoad schon beantwortet. Meine Lymphareale wurden prophylaktisch 22 x mit je 2 Gy bestrahlt und die Prostata anschliessend 13 x mit je 2.2 Gy. Ich hatte bei dieser bildgesteuerten IMRT (IGRT) keine relevanten Nebenwirkungen, von einer verbliebenen leichten Proktitis mal abgesehen. Selbst das Babypuder steht noch unangebrochen im Schrank, es war nicht erforderlich. Inzwischen sind über 5 Jahre verstrichen und der PSA-Wert bei 0.51 ng/ml. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit der Bestrahlung.

P.S.: Ich wurde allerdings nicht ektomiert, habe also meine Prostata noch.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank LowRoad und Harald für Hinweise und Erfahrungen.

Der Strahlentherapeut hat mich natürlich über Nebenwirkungen aufgeklärt; ich habe aber nicht drauf geachtet (weil mir dies als Problem in dem Moment nicht aufgegangen war) welches die zusätzlichen Nebenwirkungen sind, durch die Lymphbestrahlung zu erwarten sind.
Harald's Erfahrungen hören sich gut an, ich weiss natürlich, dass es bei jedem wieder anders sein kann. Auch in anderen threads habe ich inzwischen gestöbert und durchaus auch andere Erfahrungen gesehen.

Ich hoffe, ich erkenne woher der Wind weht und werde die Segel richtig setzen
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Roland,

Du kannst aber auch hier:  http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=imrt ein wenig herumstöbern und Erfahrungsberichte lesen.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Leser,

mein PCa will mich foppen: jetzt habe ich das dritte mal in Folge einen Wert von 0,20 ng/ml, jeweils im Monatsabstand, am 6.8.; 3.9. und am 9.10..
Er will - dankenswerterweise - nicht weiter ansteigen. Woran liegt's? Vielleicht doch an Curcuma, Granaprostan und am abendlichen, trockenen Rotwein?

Ich überlegen. ob ich mich auf diese Weise Monat für Monat weiterhangeln kann mit dem Beginn der Strahlentherapie, da sie mir aus beruflich/organisatorischen Gründen im Januar besser gelegen käme.

Verpasse ich eine Chance, wenn ich das, narürlich mit monatlicher PSA-Kontrolle, so mache?

Fragt sich
Roland

----------


## ErichF

Guten Abend ,
als ich mich mit einem PSA von 0,4 bei meinem Strahlentherapeut vorgestellt habe meinte der  " da brauchen wir noch keine Hektik machen " ...und erst 3 Monate später liege ich mit einem PSA von 0,41 unter der 3D-konformen "Lampe".
Beste Grüße
Euer ErichF

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Erich,

vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis, ich habe deine Geschichte im anderen thread mit Interesse verfolgt, und hoffe sehr, dass du erfolgreich sein wirst.

Mein Uro und auch einigen Berichte, die ich gelesen habe, sprechen dafür, die RT so früh wie möglich zu machen, wenn man sie ohnehin  für notwendig hält. Viel höher als 0,20 ng/ml möchte ich meinen PSA Wert nicht steigen lassen. Zumal es sich bei meinem Wunsch, das ein wenig zu verschieben, um ein Luxuxproblem handelt: ich möchte meinen Job möglichst ungestört machen, ab Mitte Januar hätte ich mehr Luft.

Lieber Erich, ich bin gespannt auf deine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte, auch ich werde weiter berichten, nämlich schon mal: Für den 25.10. ist das Planungs CT vorgesehen, Anfang November dann noch mal eine PSA Messung, und dann entscheiden, ob sofort loslegen, oder noch ein wenig weiterhangeln.

Schönen Gruß an Alle
Roland

----------


## skipper

Vielleicht ist die Kenntnis dieser Studie hilfreich:
http://www.martini-klinik.de/aktuell...12/april-2012/
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Skipper für den link, genau diese Studie hatte ich im Kopf, habe sie aber nicht mehr gefunden. Dort wird ja 0,28 ng/ml (ng/ml = müg/l; ich find mal wieder die Sonderzeichen nicht) als der Grenzwert ermittelt, unterhalb dessen man einen günstigen Verlauf hat. Das ist natürlich - und leider - alles nur Statistik und kann sich im Einzelfall ungünstiger aber auch günstiger erweisen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo,

auch mein neuester PSA-Wert letzte Woche wieder bei 0,20 ng/ml!
Natürlich bin ich froh, dass er nicht weiter steigt, aber irgendwie sonderbar, dass der Wert jetzt seit 3 Monaten auf diesem Wert verharrt.
Wie soll man das interpretieren?

Ich habe deshalb mit Urologen und Strahlentherapeuten abgesprochen, dass ich noch weiter den Wert im Monatsabstand beobachte, mit dem Ziel, die Strahlentherapie dann im Januar zu beginnen. Die Planungs-CT hat schon stattgefunden, so dass die Vorbereitungen zu einem schnellen Einstieg dann gegegeben sein werden.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Ratgeber und Interessierte,

wie oben berichtet hatte ich die Absicht zur Strahlentherapie , nachdem mein PSA zwei mal in Folge auf 0,2 angestiegen war.

Nun habe ich die sechste (6. !!) Messung im Monatsabstand, bei der der PSA Wert exakt auf 0,20 ng/ml steht, seit der Messung im August 2012 also unverändert. (s. Profil)

Meine FRAGE:
Handelt es sich um ein Rezidiv? Müßte bei einem aktiven Krebsgeschehen sich nicht - zumindets tendenziell - ein exponentieller Anstieg zeigen? Was könnte sonst für diesn Wert verantwortlich sein, das schon häufig erwähnte, aber meinem Eindruck nach nicht so recht greifbare, gutartige Restgewebe?

Habt ihr schon mal eine ähnlicher Verlauf gesehen?

ich stehe jetzt vor der Entscheidung, die schon angebahnte Strahlentherapie jetzt zu starten, oder noch mal einen Monat weiter zu warten und bin ein bißchen ratlos, was tun.

Roland

----------


## Urologe

Diese Verläufe gibt es und sind zu vielleicht 70% nicht karzinombedingt.
Kollege POUND hat im Jahr 2000 eine Studie dazu veröffentlicht an über 1000 Patienten,
bei denen NICHTS gemacht wurde.
Ergebnis: kein Prostatakrebs bedingter Todesfall innerhalb von 15 (!) Jahren

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

Dein Spielraum um einzugreifen ist ja noch nicht vertan, weil nach den Richtlinien 0,5 ng/ml für die Rezidivbestrahlung angegeben ist.

Unser Urologe FS hat in seinen Kommentaren zu dem Problem berichtet, dass es aus seiner Erfahrung hin und wieder Patienten gibt, deren PSA sich nach RPE auf diesem Neveau einpendelt und schon seit Jahren stabilisiert hat. Deshalb würde ich durchaus noch einige Messungen abwarten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,

ich stand auch vor dieser Entscheidung. Zu nächst zu den Messwerten ich habe dies immer wieder auch von einem anderen Labor überprüfen lassen in der regel lagen diese Werte immmer um 0,02 niedeiger zeigten aber auch die gleiche Dynamik auf. Bei mir lage die mittlerer monatliche Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit anfangs bei 0,0004 ( bei PSA-Werten von 0,06 -0,09ng/ml) dann bei 0,003 ( bei PSA-Werten 0,11-0,15ng7ml) dann bei 0,0047 (bei PSA Wert (0,17-0,19). Wenn Du nun die höchste mittlere Anstigesgeschwindigkeit nimmts so so wär das in einem halben Jahr dann eine Anstieg von 0,03 (gerundet).  Auf Deine Messung bezogen wären das dann im nach 6 Monaten 0,23 ng/ml. Da es aber noch Messfehler und Schwankunge geben kann, kann auch bei einem scheinbaren konstanten PSA-Wert eine Dynamik vorhanden sein. Dies wird aber erst nach einer noch längern Zeit deutlich. Insofern würde ich hier weiter messen und schauen ob sich eine Dynamik entwickelt.  



Gruß
Wolfgang




Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo fs, Heribert, Wolfgang und Leser,

vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen und Hinweise.
Ja, Wolfgang, solche Berechnungen stelle ich auch gerne an (ich bin ja Ingenieur, und der rechnet gern). Ich vergewissere mich bei meinem Uro auch jedes mal bei der "Urteilsverkündung", dass der Wert wirklich Null Komma Zwei *NULL* beträgt, die Null hinter der zwei muss ich ihm immer extra "aus der Nase ziehen". Ich weiss, dass er mit drei Stellen hinter dem Komma misst, und so interpretiere ich dann eine derartige Ergebnisangabe wie in der Messtechnik üblich: die letzte NULL ist eine sichere Stelle, die durch runden der dritten Stelle entstanden ist, das Ergebnis kann also nur zwischen 0,196 und 0,204 liegen. In diesem Rahmen könnte sich also bei den letzten 6 Messungen die Dynamik abgespielt haben.

Ich werde mich jetzt doch noch zunächst mal bis zum nächsten Monat bewegen und an der dann erfolgenden Messung weiter entscheiden; nur meinen Strahlentherapeuten muss ich auch noch davon überzeugen, die Vorbereitungen, Planungs-CT und seine Strahlungsplanung, liegen ja schon vor, aber bisher war er auch mit dieser monatsweisen Entscheidung einverstanden.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,
das würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch so machen. Der Strahlenteherapeut wirds verstehen und die schon erbrachten Leistungen können doch sicher auch schon abgerechnet werden, auch wenn die noch in der Schublade bleiben.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## RolandHO

Nun also doch, der befürchtete Anstieg: gestern PSA 0,3 ng/ml. Die Strahlentherapie ist ja vorbereitet, ich werde sie jetzt durchführen.

Deshalb meine Bitte um Tips und Hinweise:

*Wie übersteht man die Strahlentherapie gut?
Was kann man tun um die Wirkungsamkeit zu unterstützen?
*
Ich weiss, dass dies schon vielfach im Forum besprochen wurde, bitte aber trotzedem um Eure Hinweise aus Erfahrung, vielleicht auch nur links zu entsprechenden Informationen*.

Schon mal vielen Dank 
Roland
*

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Roland,

ich habe bei mir nur sehr geringfügige Nebenwirkungen uf Blase und Darm bemerkt, und war dabei voll einssatzfähig,ohne besondere Massnahmen, ausser einer vollen Blase und leerem Darm vor der "Sitzung".
Die Termine hatte ich immer auf den abende/nacht 19:00- 23:00 gelegt, dann ab nach hause, früh ins Bett und morgens zur Arbeit.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

auch ich habe die Bestrahlung gut überstanden. Ich war meistens kurz nach Mittag dran und konnte vorher und nachher arbeiten. Müdigkeit habe ich nie gespürt. Ich habe auch während der ganzen Zeit wie üblich Sport betrieben. Erst bei den letzten Sitzungen bekam ich leichte Probleme mit Blase und Darm. Die Darmprobleme sind mir allerdings bis Heute (ca. 6 Monate danach) geblieben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## RolandHO

Dank euch Wolfgang und Werner,

habt ihr euch während der Bestrahlung in besonderer Weise ernährt, damit die Darmprobleme sich nicht so stark auswirken?

Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

ich habe bei meiner Ernährung nichts verändert.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde blähende und scharfe Speisen vermeiden.

----------


## RolandHO

> Ich würde....scharfe Speisen vermeiden.



.. und das, wo ich gerade die indische Küche für mich entdeckt habe  :Blinzeln: .

Lieber Daniel Schmidt, 
was halten Sie denn von Natriumselenit und Enzymen, die werden ja von Prof. Beuth in seinem Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" genannt, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bin ich auf dieses Buch durch einen früheren Hinweis von Ihnen aufmerksam geworden.

Roland

----------


## Diogenes_57

Hallo Roland, 


> *Wie übersteht man die Strahlentherapie gut?
> Was kann man tun um die Wirkungsamkeit zu unterstützen*


auf meiner Myprostate Seite steht was dazu. Für mich war das größte Problem psychischer Natur. Es wurde leider genährt durch offenkundige Verharmlosung durch den verantwortlichen Strahlenarzt und mein unvermeidliches Fachwissen als Physiker. Beides geht in diesem Punkt schlecht zusammen. 

Dennoch kannst Du einiges tun, um möglichst jedesmal möglichst gleich zu liegen. 
- Halte die Ernährung so, dass die Verdauung gut "geht". Unregelmäßige Verdauung taugt nichts, sie verschiebt im Bauch das Zielgebiet sicher mal um cm von Termin zu Termin.  
- Eine volle Blase wird man Dir schon angeraten haben. Deswegen musst Du nicht zum Kampftrinker werden. Ich sorgte für leeren Magen Stunden vorher, entleerte die Blase bis etwa 1 Stunde vor Termin sorgfältig und trank dann etwa 1 Liter stilles Wasser bis 15Min vor Termin. 
- Entspannungstraining (zB autogenes Training) unmittelbar vor Termin hilft enorm gegen die Ängste auf der Pritsche. Dort ist still liegen erste Pflicht!!! 
- Gegen den Psychostress half mir die Pflege des Alltags. Ich ging der Arbeit nach und lebte mein Familienleben. Dann dreht sich nicht alles um die blöde Höhensonne. 
- Sport (Ausdauertraining) hilft im Kampf gegen aufkommende Erschöpfung ab der zweiten Hälfte der Termine. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> .. und das, wo ich gerade die indische Küche für mich entdeckt habe .
> 
> Lieber Daniel Schmidt, 
> was halten Sie denn von Natriumselenit und Enzymen, die werden ja von Prof. Beuth in seinem Buch "Krebs ganzheitlich behandeln" genannt, und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, bin ich auf dieses Buch durch einen früheren Hinweis von Ihnen aufmerksam geworden.
> 
> Roland


Man kann diese Mittel einnehmen, um einige Nebenwirkungen der Strahlentherapie evtl. zu reduzieren. Man muss sie aber nicht einnehmen.

----------


## RolandHO

Ein Hallo an Alle,

noch mal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge und Hinweise auf Erfahrungen, ich habe vieles eingearbeitet.

 Nun habe ich 7 Termine hinter mir; Routine stellt sich ein, alles wird jetzt vertraut: die Menschen, die mich betreuen, der Ablauf beim Termin, die Lagerung, die Maschine und ihre Geräusche. Bisher noch keinerlei Nebenwirkungen, dies ist ja wohl auch erst im weiteren Verlauf zu erwarten. Da ich einen Wunschtermin um 15 Uhr bekommen habe, kann ich meine berufliche Tätigkeit weitgehend ungehindert ausüben, hoffentlich bleibt es so.

So könnte man sich denn beruhigt zurücklehnen, wenn da nicht die Ungewissheit bleibt: Hoffentlich bringt es was, und hoffentlich nicht nur ein kurzes Absinken des PSA Wertes, sondern für ein paar Jahre. Aber das beschäftigt mich noch nicht so sehr, ich will jetzt erst mal ganz zufrieden damit sein, dass es noch diese Behandlungsoption gab.

Ich werde weiter berichten und eure Ratschläge nachfragen,

schöne Woche
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Ratgeber und Interessierte

vor 3 Wochen am 4.4. hatte ich die 24. Sitzung, es war die vorletzte "große" unter Einbeziehung des kleinen Beckens. Bis dahin ohne wirklich nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen, ganz selten mal 2 mal Stuhlgang am Tag mit leichtem Brennen am Darmausgang, was durch eine Creme gut gemildert werden konnte.

Und nun beginnt meine kleine Geschichte, die mit dem Prostatakrebs nicht zu tun hat:

An diesem Donnerstag hatte ich Ohrenschmerzen, der HNO Arzt stellte eine Mittelohrentzündung fest, verschrieb ein Schmerzmittel und empfahl, Geduld zu haben. Am nächsten Morgen, also genau heute vor 3 Wochen, musste meine Frau den Notarzt rufen, ich war kaum bei Bewusstsein und hatte hohes Fieber. Ab in die Uni-Klinik und auf die Intensivstation. Dort wurde - glücklicherweise sehr schnell - Hirnhautentzündung diagnostiziert. Von dieser ganzen Prozedur hat mein Bewusstsein nichts mitbekommen.
Die sofort eingeleitete Antibiotikatherapie wirkte offenbar sehr gut und sehr schnell, am Samstagnachmittag war ich wieder einigermaßen bei Bewusstsein und meine Familie (Kinder waren inzwischen aus Stuttgat und Aachen eingetrudelt) konnte erfreut feststellen, dass offenbar neurologisch keine Schäden entstanden waren. Es ging dann mit dem Krankheitsverlauf sehr schnell bergauf.

Am folgenden Dienstag musste dann noch eine Operation am Mittelohr durchgeführt werden, die momentanen Folgen sind eine noch starke Hörminderung und spürbare Gleichgewichtsprobleme, die es mir unmöglich machen, selbst Auto zu fahren.

Genau eine Woche nach "Einlieferung" also vor genau zwei Wochen, konnte ich wieder aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werden, versehen mit etlichen Rezepten für die weitere Antibiotikumbehandlung und weiteren Terminen zur Vorstellung in der Klinik.

Direkt aus der Uniklinik fuhr mich meine Frau zum Bestrahlungstermin, das war die letzte "große" Bestrahlung; alle weiteren Termine habe ich bis heute regulär wahrgenommen, immer gefahren von meiner Frau, Nebenwirkungen weiterhin so geringsfügig wie oben beschrieben.

Ich bin der Uni-Klink Düsseldorf (Neurologie und HNO) sehr dankbar, dass sie mich wieder so "hinbekommen" haben, wie ich jetzt bin.

Nun hat sich dadurch ja eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Unterbrechung von 7 Tagen in der Bestrahlung eingestellt, deshalb

*Meine Frage*:
Gibt es Informationen dazu, wie eine derartige Unterbrechung sich auf den Behandlungserfolg auswirkt?
Mein Strahlentherapeut schlägt vor, eine zusätzliche Dosis zu geben; gäbe es alternative/andere Maßnahmen, die den Wirkungsverlust durch die Unterbrechung etwas aufheben könnten?


So weit für heute
schöne Wochenendgrüße aus dem im Moment verregneten Düsseldorf

Roland

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich würde es ebenso sehen. Eine bis zwei zusätzliche Fraktionen wären angebracht. Falls dadurch die Behandlung um ein weiteres Wochenende verlängert (z.B. wenn Sie sonst an einem Donnerstag oder Freitag fertig geworden wären), dann sollte man den/die extra Bestrahlungstermin/e als zweite Bestrahlung an einem Tag legen (falls möglich) und zwar mit min. 6 Stunden Abstand, z.B. erste Bestrahlung um 09:00, zweite um 15:00.
So hätte ich es gemacht.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank für Ihren Ratschlag Herr Schmidt,
da mein letzter regulärer Termin am nächsten Dienstag ist, kommt das zeitlich gut hin.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ich habe die Bestrahlungen mit einem zusätzlichen Termin (wegen der 7-tägigen Unterberechnung) am 2. Mai, also vor ziemlich genau 3 Monaten beendet.
Die Nebenwirkungen blieben moderat: Obwohl ich wenige Tage nach Bestrahlungsende einen Schreck bekam, als mehrmals Blut im Stuhl auftrat, da kann einem im ersten Moment schon mulmig werden, wenn die ganze Spülung dann rot leuchtet. Aber nach ungefähr einer weiteren Woche waren alle Nebenwirkungen abgeklungen und so ist es bis heute.

Das ist schön, aber das wichtigste ist natürlich das Ergebnis. Ich hatte sowohl mit Strahlentherapeuten als auch mit meinem Uro verabredet, erst 3 Monate nach Ende die erste PSA Messung zu machen und heute kam das Ergebnis der gestrigen Blutabnahme PSA=0,1 ng/ml (vor der Bestrahlung war der PSA aus dem Nullwert auf 0,3 angestiegen). Nun hoffe ich natürlich auf einen weiteren Abfall, die nächste Messung in ungefähr 6 Wochen.

Weiß man etwas über den theoretisch zu erwartenden Verlauf des PSA-Abfalls nach RT? Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass man "getroffen" hat. 

Gruß
Roland

----------


## spertel

Hallo Roland

Der bei Dir nun festgestellte Wert von 0,1 ng/ml würde mich zunächst einmal sehr optimistisch stimmen, da dies schon jetzt ein Beleg dafür ist, dass auch etwas getroffen worden ist. 

Es gab schon bei ähnlichen Ausgangssituationen ganz andere Ergebnisse, d.h. trotz Strahlentherapie ist der Wert weiter angestiegen. Die Entscheidung zur Bestrahlung war aus meiner Sicht in jedem Fall richtig.

Jetzt gilt es abzuwarten, ob neben der lokalen Progression auch eine systemische Situation vorliegt; dies wird der weitere Verlauf zeigen; bei einer N1-Situation bleibt diese Möglichkeit durchaus bestehen.

Studien haben wohl belegt, dass die Langzeitprognose am günstigsten ausfällt, je tiefer der PSA-Wert im Verlauf der Nachkontrolle abgefallen ist. 
Die Unterbrechung von 7- Tagen war natürlich nicht optimal; da Du aber recht frühzeitig bei 0,3 ng/ml begonnen hast bleibt zu hoffen, dass dies keine Auswirkung haben wird.

Eine Nachmessung in -6 Wochen ist soweit ok, obwohl auch da noch nicht unbedingt der Nadir erreicht sein muss.

Ich drücke die Daumen.......

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Reinhard und Mitleser,

ich habe heute mit meinem Strahlentherapeuten korrespondiert: auch er sieht dieses Ergebnis als erfreulich an, da es zeigt dass "etwas getroffen wurde".

Danke für den "Daumen", Reinhard, ich werde hier über die weitere Entwicklung berichten.

Gruss
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Am Dienstag, 24.9. kam der neue PSA-Wert, also ca. 7 Wochen nach der letzten Messung und ca. 4,5 Monate nach Ende der Bestrahlung.

Ein wenig habe ich schon geschluckt, als es am Telefon hieß: 0,10 (ng/ml), also gegenüber der letzten Messung unverändert. Natürlich macht man sich Hoffnungen dass es immer weiter runter geht, und diese Hoffnung bleibt auch jetzt noch erhalten. 

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen, bei denen der Wert dann trotzdem weiter gefallen ist?

Hoffnungsvollen Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

vor zwei Tagen, und der ist wieder unverändert 0,1 ng/ml.

Inzwischen habe ich ja gelernt, dass der Abfall nach RT auch recht lange dauern kann und hoffe weiter, dass es noch runter geht.

Im Moment bin ich froh, diesen Schritt gegangen zu sein, zumal auch bisher keine Nebenwirkungen der RT aufgetreten sind.

Jetzt habe ich aber erst mal wieder drei Monate "frei", bis dann Ende Februar die Spannung wieder schlagartig ansteigt.
Aber vorher noch zwei Wochen Urlaub mit meiner Frau in Lanzarote, am 1. Dez. geht's los!

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

zuerst habe ich es gar nicht wahr haben wollen, als immer wieder mal ein paar Tropfen in der Unterwäsche zu finden waren. 
Nun ist es aber Gewissheit: immer wieder kommt es vor, dass ich Urin verliere, es sind zwar nur geringe Mengen, 
ist aber natürlich sehr lästig. Inzwischen trage ich Slipeinlagen meiner Frau, die reichen bisher aus.

Das Auftreten hat folgende Merkmale:

- eher am Nachmittag/ Abend
- eher bei Belsatung (Laufen/ Wandern)
- manchmal unbemerkt, erst im "Ergebnis" feststellbar
- manchmal spüre ich einen "Impuls" in der Gegend, wo ich den Schließmuskel vermute
- aber: Nachts bin ich vollkommen trocken

*Meine Frage:* Kann ich hier noch etwas mit Beckenbodentraining erreichen?
 Oder ist der Schließmuskel durch die Strahlentherapie irreversiebel geschädigt 
und Beckenbodentraining würde nur schaden?

Gibt es da Erfahrungen/Meinungen /Wissen?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Roland,



> *Meine Frage:* Kann ich hier noch etwas mit Beckenbodentraining erreichen?
>  Oder ist der Schließmuskel durch die Strahlentherapie irreversiebel geschädigt 
> und Beckenbodentraining würde nur schaden?


ich würde meinen, "Versuch macht klug".
Allerdings halte ich vom klassischen Beckenbodentraining nach RPE und Radiatio so gut wie nichts. Wenn es Dir nicht gelingt den unteren Schließmuskel der Harnröhre, so wie im "*Blauen Ratgeber Nr. 17*" im Anhang beschrieben zu stimmulieren und trainieren, wird sich die Kontinenz nicht bessern.
Wenn ich fast 8 Jahre nach meiner RPE wieder einmal verspühre, dass ein paar Tröpfchen nachtreufeln, mache ich wieder bewusst und intensiver diese Übungen und gut ist.
Ich denke also nicht, dass Du Dich damit abfinden musst.

Herzliche Grüße und ein schönes WE
Heribert

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Heribert und Jürgen
für die Tips, die ich noch nicht kannte. Werde das umsetzen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Roland,

jeder Fall/Mensch reagiert wohl unterschiedlich. Bei mir verliefen beide Bestrahlungen (sowohl der Loge wie auch der Lymphknoten/-bahnen) ohne jegliche Nebenwirkungen, wenn man mal davon absieht, einen vorübergehenden Durchfall zu überstehen. Es gibt Schlimmeres!

Mit Sicherheit kommt es auch darauf, wo und von wem Du bestrahlt wirst und wie exakt die Planung gelaufen ist. Aber da musst Du selbst recherchieren und entscheiden.

Gruß Werner

----------


## RolandHO

so komme ich mir mit meinen PSA-Werten vor, wenn auch nicht täglich, sondern 3-monatlich:
 neuer Wert vom 6.3. Wieder 0,1 ng/ml.
Ich wäre natürlich etwas erleichterter, wenn es mal bergab ginge, aber mit diesem
 konstanten Wert - wenn er denn weiter so bliebe - würde ich auch gerne noch jahrelang leben.
Nächste Messung in ca. 3 Monaten.

Mit meiner Kontinenz geht es in kleinen Schritten besser. 
Aus meiner AHB in Durbach hatte ich mir eine CD mit Anweisungen 
zum Beckenbodentraining mitgenommen, das - Heribert - dem Konzept aus dem blauen Ratgeber entspricht.
Danach trainiere ich behutsam und spüre die Verbesserung.
Für die kurz bevorstehende Iran-Reise werde ich mich aber noch mit enigen Slipeinlagen eindecken,
damit kein Missgeschick passiert.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Roland,

als kurzfristige Hilfe gegen unkontrollierten Harnabgang kann auch eine *Penisklemme* gut sein. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, hält aber absolut dicht.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## uwes2403

Na, wenn ich mir das so anschaue, ist Roland mit einer kleinen Vorlage als Sicherheit wohl besser bedient......habe ich (und brauche ich) nach wie vor beim Sport...mit dieser Klemme könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden solange
es wie hier um ein paar Tropfen geht.

Grüße (und gute Reise an Roland)

Uwe

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Penisklemme hört sich für mich im ersten Moment doch ein wenig wie ein mittelalterliches
Folterinstrument an. Und tatsächlich geht es bei mir nur um geringe Mengen, die mit einer kleinen Vorlage gut "abgefangen" werden, an manchen Tagen - wenn ich kaum unterwegs bin - verzichte ich ganz darauf und sehe, dass dann auch häufig nichts passiert.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis, irgenwann kann man ihn ja mal doch nötig haben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

ich schrieb "kann bei unkontrolliertem Harnabgang" eine Hilfe sein. Ein mittelalterliches Folterinstrument ist es keinesfalls. Ich stellte mir nur vor, in unbekannter Umgebung mit Geschäftsparnern unterwegs, mich an den nächsten Baum stellen zu müssen..... Mit einer kleinen Vorlage bist Du dann aber gleich bedient...

Als es noch keine künstlichen Sphinkter gab, haben sich viele Männer mit dem aufgezeigten Modell jahrelang besser gefühlt als mit jeder Vorlage.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Heribert,

ich wollte Dir (oder deinem Vorschlag) auch nicht zu nahe treten - schien mir nur für die heir geschilderte Situation etwas "too much" zu sein......

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heribert (und Uwe)

ich wollte deinen Rat mit meiner scherzhaft gemeinten Formulierung keineswegs abwerten. ich bin mir bewusst,dass es Zustände gibt, 
in denen die Penisklemme ein sehr wirksames Hilfsmittel sein kann und ich bin froh und dankbar, dass in diesem Forum immer wieder Vorschläge gemacht werden.

Geschäftspartner werde ich im Iran nicht treffen, die Reise ist rein touristisch aus Interesse an
Geschichte, Kultur, Land, Leuten und Sprache, nichtsdestoweniger ist die Beherrschung der
Kontinenz auch unter diesen Umständen sehr wünschenswert.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Mitleser,

leider keine gute, beruhigende Nachricht, die ich am Montag nach Messung des PSA erhalten habe: 0,2 ng/ml.
Also eine Verdopplung nach 4,5 Monaten (s. dazu Bemerkung unten).

Etwas längere Wirkung der Strahlentherapie hatte ich mir doch erhofft, aber meine doch ungünstige Ausgangslage und 
der nicht ganz gelungene Verlauf der RT (Unterbrechung durch Krankheit) zeigen hier womöglich
ihre Wirkung.

PSA-Bounce wie bei der primären Rt wird für diese Rezidivbestrahlung nicht berichtet, darauf kann ich also keine Hoffnung richten, ich muss mich wohl
damit beschäftigen, wie es weitergehen kann.

Mit meinem Uro hatte ich ein ausführliches Gespräch, sein Vorschlag:
- Abwarten und PSA beobachten
- bei Anstieg jenseits der 1ng/ml Bildgebung mit der Perspektive evtl lokales Vorgehen, wenn nur kleiner Herd
- ansonsten Hormontherapie

Soweit ich das bisher verstanden habe ist dies ja auch der Vorschlag von Urologe fs und von Prof. Schostak in 
ähnlichen Situationen.

Die nächste Messung soll in ca. 2 Monaten (entspricht halber Verdopplungszeit, Vorschlag den ich von
Konrad/Hvielemi übernommen habe) erfolgen.

Was muss ich sonst noch mit in Betracht ziehen? Ab welchem PSA-Wert ist Bildgebung sinnvoll, welches Verfahren?
Alle Kommentare willkommen!!

Eine kleine Besonderheit am Rande: Ich habe mich schon lange darüber gewundert, dass meine vom Uro berichteten PSA-Werte immer genau
ganzzahlge Vielfache von 0.05 sind; jetzt habe ich mal danach gefragt: sein Messverfahren ist so eingestellt, dass die
gewonnene Rohwerte quantisiert werden mit einer Schrittweite von 0,05. Das trägt natürlich zur Beruhigung
der Patienten bei, da kleine Schwankungen nicht "gesehen" werden, macht aber die Bestimmung der PSA-Dynamik in diesem niedrigen Wertebereich
ungenau.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Urologe

> Mit meinem Uro hatte ich ein ausführliches Gespräch, sein Vorschlag:
> - Abwarten und PSA beobachten
> - bei Anstieg jenseits der 1ng/ml Bildgebung mit der Perspektive evtl lokales Vorgehen, wenn nur kleiner Herd
> - ansonsten Hormontherapie
> 
> Was muss ich sonst noch mit in Betracht ziehen? Ab welchem PSA-Wert ist Bildgebung sinnvoll, welches Verfahren?
>  Alle Kommentare willkommen!!


1. Sie können den Verlauf bis zu einer Aktion mit Avodart 1 x 1 gel. lange hinauszögern
2. nach aktuellem Stand ist die Ga68-PSMA-PET als bestes Diagnostikum anzusehen (CT, Knochenszinti, MRT bringen in dieser Situation nur ausnahmsweise Ergebnisse)

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Dr. fs,

könnten Sie mir noch "1 x 1 gel." kurz erläutern?

Ab welchem PSA-Wert sollte man Ihrer Erfahrung nach das PSMA-PET durchführen?
Ich habe aus Forumsmeinungen den Wertebereich zwischen 1ng/ml und 2,5ng/ml gesehen.

Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort und ein schönes Wochenende

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

ich habe gestern eine Antwort von der Uni Münster, die neuerdings auch PSMA-PET abieten, eine Info erhalten: Bei meinem Wert von 0,99 liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Krebsherde zu entdecken, bei ca. 50%.

Gruß

Werner E

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Uni Münster, die neuerdings auch PSMA-PET abieten, eine Info erhalten: Bei meinem Wert von 0,99 liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, Krebsherde zu entdecken, bei ca. 50%.


Dazu passt auch dies aus Heidelberg:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23179945



> ... a detection rate of 60 % at PSA <2.2 ng/ml and 100 % at PSA >2.2 ng/ml.


Wer zuwarten kann bis ca. 2.5 ng/ml PSA, liegt auf der richtigen Seite, was die Diagnostik angeht.
Bei 4.1 ng/ml sieht das Ergebnis [4] schon richtig fett aus, während im MRT selbst bei > 5 ng/ml
nur der Radiologe aus den Bildern schlau wird.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Werner und Hvielemi für eure nützlichen Informationen.

Das ist ja nun abzuwägen: lieber bis ca. 2,5 ng/ml ansteigen lassen für eine
sichere Bildgebung, aber dann womöglich im Nachteil bei einem doch notwendigen Einstieg in die
Hormontherapie (oder ist das nicht so?),
oder recht bald Bildgebung in der Hoffnung, dass man einen starken Herd schon sieht und
behandeln kann und falls nicht, früherer Einstieg in die Hormontherapie.

Ich habe ja noch etwas Zeit, ich vermute - und hoffe - dass ich auch jetzt über längere Zeiten
betrachtet eine Verdopplungszeit von ca. 6 Monaten habe, wie vor der RT (und nicht 4 wie bei der letzten Messung), 
dann hätte ich noch 3 bis 4 Verdopplungszeiten bis zum unteren Wert.

Werner, die Dynamik deiner PSA Entwicklung hat ja seit dem ersten Erreichen des Wertes 0,91 im Januar doch glücklicherweise stark abgenommen,
planst du recht bald ein PSMA-PET oder wartest du bis zum Erreichen von >2ng/ml? Auf jeden Fall bin ich auch auf 
deine Ergebnisse sehr gespannt.

Gruß und Dank
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland und Konrad,

ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Bis 2,5 werde ich auf keinen Fall warten. Ich muss jetzt erst einmal abklären, ob meine Krankenkasse sicher zahlt. Ich habe die großen Bedenken, dass, wenn ich zu lange warte, die Krebszellen, die man bei 1,0, oder 1,5 entdecken und (hoffentlich!!!) vernichten würde, wieder Nachfahren produzieren könnten.

Konrad, bezüglich Deines Bluthochdruckes google doch mal "Strophanthin".

Viele Grüße

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich habe die großen Bedenken, dass, wenn ich zu lange warte, die Krebszellen, die man bei 1,0, oder 1,5 entdecken und (hoffentlich!!!) vernichten würde, wieder Nachfahren produzieren könnten.


Ja, natürlich tun die das, sonst würde der PSA-Wert nicht steigen.

Doch für eine allfällige lokale Therapie brauchst Du ein klares Signal,
und für den Wiedereinstieg in die AHT werden auch höhere Werte 
als 2.5 diskutiert.

Aber wie immer in unserem Geschäft:
Nichts Genaues weiss man nicht ...

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Vielen Dank Dr. fs,
> 
> könnten Sie mir noch "1 x 1 gel." kurz erläutern?
> 
> Ab welchem PSA-Wert sollte man Ihrer Erfahrung nach das PSMA-PET durchführen?
> Ich habe aus Forumsmeinungen den Wertebereich zwischen 1ng/ml und 2,5ng/ml gesehen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort und ein schönes Wochenende


Schreibfehler - sollte 1 x tägl. Heißen

Zu dem niedrigsten PSA-Wert bei PSMA gibt es noch keine Richtlinien und keine Statistiken, die stammen alle noch
von den Erfahrungen der Cholin-Verwendung. Eine einfache Übertragung auf die PSMA scheint mir aber nicht legitim.

Mein letzter Patient mit PSMA-Pet hatte bei PSA 0.8 einen eindeutigen Nachweis von Knochenmetastasen.

Vermutlich liegt bei der neuen Untersuchung mit ca. 3x höherer "Leuchtdichte" der Grenzwert deutlich niedriger.

Ich persönlich denke, das bei Werten ab 0.6 - 0.8 die Untersuchung schon sinnvoll sein kann - hängt aber auch vom Verlauf ab.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Roland und Konrad,
> 
> ich bin hin- und hergerissen. Bis 2,5 werde ich auf keinen Fall warten. Ich muss jetzt erst einmal abklären, ob meine Krankenkasse sicher zahlt. Ich habe die großen Bedenken, dass, wenn ich zu lange warte, die Krebszellen, die man bei 1,0, oder 1,5 entdecken und (hoffentlich!!!) vernichten würde, wieder Nachfahren produzieren könnten.
> 
> Konrad, bezüglich Deines Bluthochdruckes google doch mal "Strophanthin".
> 
> Viele Grüße


Strophantin ist nicht für Bluthochdruck sondern ein Digitalispräparat gegen Herzinsuffizienz.
Ausserdem wird Strophantin GESPRITZT und nicht geschluckt wegen unkalkulierbarer Aufnahme aus dem Magen-Darmtrakt.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intravenös zugeführtes Strophanthin wurde noch bis 1992 bei akuter Herzinsuffizienz vom Lehrbuch empfohlen[23], da es das am schnellsten wirksame Herzglykosid ist.[24] Heute plädieren die internationalen Leitlinien auch hinsichtlich der Behandlung der chronischen Herzinsuffizienz generell erst an zweiter Stelle für Herzglykoside, dabei jedoch meist für die Anwendung von Digoxin[25]
g-Strophanthin verbessert ähnlich wie Nitroglycerin[26] die Vorlast des Herzens und die Sauerstoffmangeltoleranz[27] bei Patienten mit Koronarinsuffizienz. Die Gabe von Strophantin hat dabei dennoch keine Bedeutung mehr, da die Pharmakokinetik sowohl bei oraler als auch bei intravenöser Anwendung als unvorhersehbar gilt.[28]
g-Strophanthin hat zwar eine mäßig positiv inotrope (kraftsteigernde) Wirkung, die zugeschriebenen positiven Effekte bei der Vorbeugung und Akutbehandlung der Angina pectoris und des Herzinfarktes konnten jedoch nur durch eine Reihe älterer Studien belegt werden,[29] die mehrheitlich jedoch nicht den heutigen Qualitätsanforderungen an klinische Studien entsprechen.
Weder in den Leitlinien zur Behandlung der akuten Koronarsyndroms[6] noch der chronischen Koronaren Herzkrankheit[7] spielt g-Strophanthin daher heute eine Rolle.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank fs für diese Information.

Ich verabschiede mich jetzt erst mal in den "Mehrgenerationenurlaub" mit Kindern und Enkeln nach Italien.
Danach geht es dann mit Volldampf weiter gegen den Krebs.

Auch allen Anderen noch einen schönen Sommer(urlaub)
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Heute mal ein anderes Problem, das vielleicht mit der Ursprungskrankheit zusammenhängt?

Im Februar/März 2013 also vor ca. 1,5 Jahren hatte ich meine Strahlentherapie der Loge und der Lymphabflusswege. 
Nebenwirkungen moderat, während der Bestrahlung mal etwas Durchfall -auch mit Blut im Stuhl - alles klang aber nach Abschuss
sehr schnell ab.

Vor ca. 4 Wochen bekam ich - von heute auf morgen - Durchfall, einige Tage recht heftig. Nach einer Woche zum Internisten,
der mich untersuchte und mir ein leichtes Medikament zur Unterstützung der Darmflora verschrieb. 
Das Stuhlverhalten verbesert sich mit der Zeit, kein echter Durchfall mehr, aber immer noch
alles eher sehr weich und mit einem starken Dranggefühl, stets 2 mal pro Tag, manchmal auch mehr.

Dies hält bis heute so an und da ich so etwas bisher noch nie hatte,
frage ch mich, ob das eine Nachwirkung der RT sein könnte?

Ich weiss noch wenig über Strahlenproktitis, könnte dies eine solche sein, 
kann die auch nach 1 bis 2 Jahren nach der Behandlung noch auftreten?

Und was wäre dagegen zu tun?

Wie immer dankbar für Hinweise
Roland

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Roland,




> Heute mal ein anderes Problem, das vielleicht mit der Ursprungskrankheit zusammenhängt?
> 
> Im Februar/März 2013 also vor ca. 1,5 Jahren hatte ich meine Strahlentherapie der Loge und der Lymphabflusswege. 
> Nebenwirkungen moderat, während der Bestrahlung mal etwas Durchfall -auch mit Blut im Stuhl - alles klang aber nach Abschuss
> sehr schnell ab.
> 
> 
> Vor ca. 4 Wochen bekam ich - von heute auf morgen - Durchfall, einige Tage recht heftig. Nach einer Woche zum Internisten,
> der mich untersuchte und mir ein leichtes Medikament zur Unterstützung der Darmflora verschrieb. 
> ...


wann war die letzte Darmspiegelung?

Störung im Stuhlverhalten kann ein Alarmzeichen sein. Mit Pillen für oder gegen die Darmflora ist da nicht gedient.

Winfried

----------


## Volkmar

Hallo Roland,
schau Dir mal meinen Bericht vom 23.10.13   "selbst erfahrene Spätfolgen nach Strahlentherapie" an.  Leider wird beim Bestrahlen der Beckenlymphknoten auch der untere Dünndarmabschnitt  ( Ileum ) erfasst.
Gruß Volkmar

----------


## RolandHO

Grüße an Alle,

vielen Dank Winfried und Volkmar für eure Hinweise, inszwischen hat sich das Problem erledigt,
alles ist wieder gut; trotzdem werde ich in nächster Zeit mich zum Proktologen (ist das der richtige Arzt ?) 
begeben zwecks Darmspiegelung; muss ja wohl mal sein.

Das deprimierende Ergebnis habe ich allerdings heute bekommen: neuer PSA Wert vom 6.10. ist 0,3!
Also ein weiterer Anstieg. Wenn ich auch im rationalen Teil meines Gehirns damit gerechnet habe, und auch genau diesen Wert
gesehen habe, so blieb doch die Hoffnung, dass der Anstieg nicht ganz so steil sein möge.

Die Verdopplungszeit ist nun etwas über 5 Monate und wenn es so weiter geht - hoffentlich wird es nicht schlimmer - dann habe ich
Ende Oktober im nächste Jahr ungefähr 1,5; dies scheint ja wohl die Grenze zu sein,
bei der man bei bildgebenden Verfahren was sehen kann, obwohl ich in einem anderen thread etwas 
von 0,2 gelesen habe, wenn die Ursache nur in einem Herd liegt.

Was kann man tun um den Anstieg zu verlangsamen? Einen Teil der "üblichen" Massnahmen 
an NEM habe ich schon lange im Programm: Curcuma, Granaprostan und angepasste Ernährung sowieso.
Nur einfach Abwarten und dem stiegenden Wert zuzusehen - hinter dem ja ein weiter wachsender Krebs steckt -
fällt ganz schön schwer.

Wo ist der "Geheimtip" gegen Krebs, endlich raus damit!

Nebenbei: meine weiter oben berichtete Inkontinenz hat sich durch beharrliches, aber behutsames
Beckenbodentraining nahezu vollständig behoben; nur noch bei vorhersehbarer 
größerer körperlicher Anstrengung nehme ich vorsichtshalber eine kleine Vorlage.

Grüße
Roland

----------


## buschreiter

Das mit dem Wert von 0,2 kommt von dem Oberarzt der Uniklinik Aachen (Nuklearmediziner). Dort habe ich am Mittwoch einen Termin zuM PSMA PET CT. Er hat mir heute nochmals bestätigt, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit etwas zu erkennen bei einem Herd nicht gering ist. Auch bei einem solch niedrigen Wert. Ich werde berichten...

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Achim,

danke für den Hinweis, hab deinen Bericht noch mal gelesen.

Ich bin gespannt, wie deine PSMA PET/CT Messung ausgeht und werde deinen thread - wie bisher auch - aufmerksam verfolgen.

Roland

----------


## d.schmidet

Hallo Roland,
ich lies im August  2013 ein PSMA-PET-CT, in München bei in einem PSA von 0,3, machen.. Dabei wurden Metastasen in der 6. Rippe und der HWS gefunden. In 2 Wochen lasse ich wieder ein PSMA-PET machen (mein letzter PSA ist 1,74). Es gibt manchmal keine Proportionalität zwischen PSA Entwicklung und Tumorwachstum. Diese Erfahrung musste ich leider machen.  
Viel Glück
Dieter

Meine noch nicht vollständige PCa-Geschichte:http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=528

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Dieter,
ich kann dies nur bestätigen. Ich lies im September in München ein PSMA-PET-CT bei einem PSA von 2,18 ng/ml machen und dies im Ergebnis ohne Befund bei einem Tumorstadium von 3b, R1 und Gleason-Wert von 5+4=9. Seit meiner Prostatektomie (Martiniklinik in Hamburg) und der Nachbestrahlungmache ich keinerlei Behandlungen, wie z.B. HT u.a.  bei kompletten Wohlbefinden. Also einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen PSA-Entwicklung und Metastasen sind nicht immer erkennbar. Allerdings werde ich bei weiterem Anstieg des PSA und VZ über ein erneutes bildgebendes Verfahren nachdenken.
Schönen Sonntag
Klaus42

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Dieter und Klaus und alle Anderen,

ich habe im Forum noch weitere Informationen zu PSMA PET/CT gesucht.
Besonders hier in PSMA PET/CT na und? ( in dem du, Klaus, ja auch 
geschrieben hast) wurden ja wichtige Informationen über das Ansprechen
auf PSMA gegeben; als Alternative bei Nicht-Ansprechen hat Urologe fs
dort das FDG-PET genannt.

Wenn man sich alle hier genannten Fälle ansieht, dann scheint es auch
Glücksache zu sein, ob der eigene Tumor im PSMA-PET sichtbar ist,
 und zwar unabhängig von der Höhe des PSA Wertes. Urologe fs hat ja weiter oben 
(#61) einen Bereich von 0,6 - 0,8 genannt; mit den momentan verfügbaren
Erfahrungen werde ich eine solche Bildgebung  in diesem Bereich anstreben.
Dafür liegt Aachen für mich nahe.

Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte, vielleicht könnte man die,
wie in PSMA PET/CT na und? angeregt, dort sammeln?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## d.schmidet

> Hallo Dieter und Klaus und alle Anderen,
> 
> ich habe im Forum noch weitere Informationen zu PSMA PET/CT gesucht.
> Besonders hier in PSMA PET/CT na und? ( in dem du, Klaus, ja auch 
> geschrieben hast) wurden ja wichtige Informationen über das Ansprechen
> auf PSMA gegeben; als Alternative bei Nicht-Ansprechen hat Urologe fs
> dort das FDG-PET genannt.
> 
> Wenn man sich alle hier genannten Fälle ansieht, dann scheint es auch
> ...


Hallo Roland,
ob ein Tumor beim PSMA PET angezeigt wird hängt weniger vom Glück ab sondern davon wie viel PSA der PCA produziert. Aggressive Tumore (Gleason 9 u.10) neigen dazu wenig bzw. kein PSA zu erzeugen. Unter umständen kann es in einem solchen Fall zielführender sein ein Collin PET/Ct zu machen.  
Gruß
dieter

----------


## Urologe

qDieter
Falsch PSMA zeigt PSA-UNABHÄNGIG die Prostatakarzinomzelle und das 3x besser als Cholin.
Grade bei PSA-negativen Tumoren sehe ich erstaunlich gute Ergebnisse - schon bei Wertem deutlich unter 1

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank fs für diese Klarstellung.

Bei diesem Verfahren scheint ja noch einiges an Unklaheit in unseren Köpfen zu herrschen,
gut dass wir in diesem Forum Stück für Stück die wichtigen/richtigen
Informationen zusammentragen können.

Ich bin gespannt, was mein Urologe, den ich am Montag sehen werde, über
PSMA PET/CT weiss.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## d.schmidet

> qDieter
> Falsch PSMA zeigt PSA-UNABHÄNGIG die Prostatakarzinomzelle und das 3x besser als Cholin.
> Grade bei PSA-negativen Tumoren sehe ich erstaunlich gute Ergebnisse - schon bei Wertem deutlich unter 1


Vielen Dank für die Korrektur,
in meinem Beitrag war ein grober Fehler. Ich habe nicht PSA sondern PSMA gemeint. Das bedeutet wenn die Metastase kein oder nur wenig PSMA exprimiert ist der Uptake ungenügend. Bei mir wurde im Aug. 2013 beim meinem ersten Ga68 PSMA-PET ein erheblicher Uptake am HWK 7 angezeigt, an den 2Wochen später im MRT gefundenen Metas im HWK5 und BWK5 zeigte sich kein erhöhter Uptake.
Gruß
dieter

----------


## RolandHO

Positiv? Naja, in unserer Situation ist man ja schon mit kleinen "Erfolgen" zufrieden.

Mein neuer PSA Werrt vom 8.12.: 0,3 ng/ml, also unverändert zur vorhergehenden Messung.
(Mit dem Vorbehalt, dass mein Urologe ja mit einer Schrittweite von 0,05 die Werte
ausgeben lässt, ein Wert von 0,3 kann also zwischen 0,275 und 0,325 liegen).

Ich mache mir natürlich keine Illusionen über den "Stillstand", auch vor 2 Jahren, vor RT, hatte ich ja
schon mal 6 Messungen hintereinander den Wert 0,2 und erst danach weiteren Anstieg;
sicherlich wird es auch jetzt weiter nach oben gehen, jetzt mit einer gemittelten Verdopplungszeit
von ca. 6 Monaten.

Mein Urologe hatte von sich aus PSMA PET/CT bei Anstieg auf ungefähr 1 vorgeschlagen,
er hatte vor Kurzem mit Prof. Heidenreich aus Aachen darüber gesprochen und kennt sich aus.

Vor der nächsten Messung liegen ja erst mal positiv ereignisreiche Wochen,
die allerbesten Grüße und Wünsche an Alle für das neue Jahr

Roland

----------


## Reinhold2

Moment, Moment, so schnell schießen die Preussen nicht. Vor einem Anstieg auf, Zitat: "1" (ich nehme an du meinst 1,0) kommt ein Anstieg auf ca. 0,2 bis 0,35, das immer noch als ungefährlich angesehen wird, falls es sich da stabilisiert. Ab 0,4 und darüber ist der normale  Leitlinien-Fahrplan eine Bestrahlung. Erst danach, sollte der Wert auf 2,0 steigen ist eine PSMA PET/CT angesagt. So habe ich das zumindest hier und in vielen Gesprächen gelernt.

----------


## RolandHO

Dank dir, Reinhold, für dein Interesse und deine Hilfestellung,

aber die Bestrahlung habe ich (nach der RPE) leider schon hinter mir,

d.h. alle kurativ intendierten Behandungen sind bereits gemacht, jetzt geht es
um die Frage: wann Einsteigen in die Hormontherapie, und: kann man vorher noch den Versch einer lokalen
Intervention machen, mit dem Ziel, den PSA Anstieg zu verlangsamen oder zu stoppen.
Dazu wäre dann PSMA PET/CT ein - nach bisher hier berichteten Erfahrungen - mehr oder
weniger gut geeignetes Bildgebungsverfahren.

Roland

----------


## Onni01

Mein Urologe hatte von sich aus PSMA PET/CT bei Anstieg auf ungefähr 1 vorgeschlagen,
er hatte vor Kurzem mit Prof. Heidenreich aus Aachen darüber gesprochen und kennt sich aus.

die 1,0 ist der unterste Wert, viele sagen besser ist es bis 2,0 zu warten ( wenn man die Nerven hat) dann wird das Ergebnis exakter.
findet man was, dann kommt die Entscheidung OP oder RT

----------


## RolandHO

Auch wenn man auf eine unangenehme Entwicklung gefasst ist, ist es doch immer wieder
eine arge Enttäuschung, wenn sie sich denn tatsächlich einstellt: Mein neuer PSA-Wert (10.2.2015) 0,5;
also ein ganz schöner Sprung von dem letzten Wert 0,3.

Insgesamt fügt er sich aber noch vertretbar in die jetzt schon einige Monate laufende
Gesamttendenz mit einer Verdopplungszeit zwischen 5 und 6 Monaten ein.

Auch bei anderen Betroffenen haben wir ja Verläufe gesehen, die zunächst einen kleinen Stillstand
zeigten und dann wieder anstiegen, insofern also nichts besonderes.

Zu tun bleibt wohl erst mal nichts, außer weiter informieren, insbesondere über die Frage
wann nun mit dem PSMA-PET/CT reinschauen?

Da es ja auch die Auffassung gibt, erst ab ca. 10ng/ml mit Hormontherapie zu beginnen,
vergibt man sich ja auch nichts, mit dem CT bis zu einem höheren Wert zu warten,
oder übersehe ich da etwas?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

> (Zitat siehe hier)Sollten sich die PSA produzierenden Herde auf 2-3 LK verteilen besteht  bei niedrigem Wert die Gefahr, dass nur einer (oder auch keiner)  erkennbar ist, ein weiterer LK aber wegen einer Mikrometastasierung  nicht lokalisiert werden kann und deshalb im Körper verbleibt. Die Folge  wäre bei neuerlichem Anstieg eine Wiederholung des Procedere.
> 
> Gibt die VZ von 5-6 Monaten darauf einen exakten Hinweis ?
> 
> Ist eine Bildgebung bei 4-5 ng/ml nicht vielleicht sinnvoller, um genau diese Entwicklung zu vermeiden ?
> 
> Dazu dürfte es sicher Meinungen geben......


ja, das ist wirklich eine interessante Frage, bisher habe ich aber noch keinen gesehen, der bis 4 gewartet hat,
das Bestreben schien mir eher zu sein, bei möglichst niedrigen Werten die Bildgebung zu veranlassen.

Aber ich sehe dann auch ,wie du spertel, die Problematik die du geschildert hast.

----------


## skipper

Wieso sollte ab PSA 4-5 keine weitere Mikrometastasierung mehr bestehen ? Die Chancen alle befallenen L-Knoten zu erfassen wird bei steigendem PSA wohl nicht größer - einzelne Metastasen werden größer und es werden wahrscheinlich auch mehrere entdeckt. Um hier Aussagen zu treffen müsste man den genauen Ablauf der Metastasierung kennen - ich befürchte so weit ist die Medizin noch nicht, da sehr viele individuelle Komponenten und Variable zu berücksichtigen sind.
In dieser Situation würde ich wohl auch die bekannte Metastase bestrahlen/operieren ( wenn Risiken akzeptabel) - was weg ist ist weg!
Gruß Skipper

----------


## spertel

Niemand hat behauptet, dass es bei einem PSA von 4 -5 ng/ml keine Mikrometastasierung gibt. 

Allerdings können auch nur soviel Mikro/Metastasen bildgebend nachgewiesen werden, wie tatsächlich vorhanden sind.

Möglich und sogar wahrscheinlich ist, dass eine Mikrometatase bei einem Wert um 4, 5 oder 6 ng/ml gar keine Mikrometastase mehr ist, bei einem Wert um 1,5 ng/ml aber schon.

Die Einschätzung ob bzw. wieviel Metatstasen vorhanden sind ist natürlich abhängig vom Befund und postoperativen Verlauf. Je später und langsamer der Anstieg, umso wahrscheinlicher ist ein singuläres Ereignis.....

Deshalb würde ich Dir an dieser Stelle widersprechen wollen, werter Skipper, da ich es sehr wohl für wahrscheinlicher halte, bei höheren PSA-Werten mehr LK/Herde zu detektieren als bei niedrigeren Werten. Ob es allerdings im ersten Anlauf gelingt alle befallenen LK´s zu finden ist natürlich fraglich, ist aber wohl schon gelungen.

Man möge mich berichtigen, wenn das Unsinn ist.............

----------


## skipper

Geschätzter Spertel,
ich glaube wir widersprechen uns nicht wesentlich und sind uns bei den Konsequenzen einig. Nur die Differenzierung, wann handelt es sich um eine singuläre Läsion und wann um eine Multimetastasierung ist nicht immer an der Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit festzumachen, da Tumore mit hohen GS meist wenig PSA abgeben auf Grund der zellulären Entdifferenzierung.
Gruß Skipper- der dir noch viele Jahre/Jahrzehnte Berliner Pensionsbezüge wünscht!!!!!!

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine für mich unerklärliche PSA-Entwicklung, die ich hier berichten
möchte und Spekulationen über die Ursache anstellen und von euch hören.

Bei meiner vorletzten Messung am 14.4. hatte ich einen Wert von 0,6 ng/ml, 
der fügte sich nahezu ideal in den extrapolierten exponentiellen Verlauf der bisherigen Werte ein
(mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 5,5 Monaten).

Zu diesem Zweitpunkt (also 14.4.) habe ich alle NEM und Ernährungsmassnahmen,
die ich bis dahin seit mehreren Jahren durchführe *abgesetzt*, um zu überprüfen,
ob und welche Wirkung diese überhaupt haben.

Zu diesen Massnahmen gehörte:
kohlenhydratreduzierte MahlzeitenGranaprostanCurcumaSulforaphan

Am 10.2. hatte ich gleichzeitig mit PSA auch Vit D messen lassen
und einen Wert von 25,2 ng/ml festgestellt, also viel zu niedrig. Seitdem
nehme ich 10.000 IE/Tag um den Spiegel auf ein oberes Normalmass zu bringen, dies
habe ich als einzige Massnahme beibehalten.

Die neueste PSA-Messung am 18.5. ergab den Wert* 0,4 ng/ml*.
Also eine kräftige Reduktion gegenüber dem vorherigen Wert und erst recht
gegenüber dem Wert, der sich bei weiterem exponentiellen Anstieg ergeben hätte,
der wäre ca. 0,7 gewesen.

Nun hat in den letzten Tagen auch Konrad hier über einen PSA-Abfall nach Absetzen
von Enzalutamid berichtet und LowRoad hat dies mit Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrom
in Verbindung gebracht.

Könnte ein solches "Absetzphänomen" auch bei mir die Ursache sein? Ich habe zwar kein Antiandrogen abgesetzt
aber auch von Curcuma wird ja eine Beeinflussung der Prostatakrebszellen beschrieben,
die nun plötzlich abgesetzt wurde.

Weiterhin war mein Vit D Spiegel bis zum 14.4. auf 38,7 ng/ml angestiegen
und ist inzwischen sicherlich wieder weiter gestiegen, vielleicht auch eine Mit-Ursache?

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen oder andere Erklärungen?

Ende Juni werde ich eine neue Messung, auch von Vit-D, vornehmen lassen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Roland,

folgende Anmerkungen:

--  die Ursache für das Antiandrogen Entzugssyndrom (AWS) ist noch nicht bekannt; AWS und Absetzen von Kurkuma haben wohl nichts miteinander zu tun.

--  Als in den ersten 5 Jahren nach meiner RPE  das PSA langsam anstieg, kam ab und zu durchaus vor, dass das PSA auch mal leicht abfiel (Anstieg zick-zack förmig).

-- Vit D kann vielleicht PSA beeinflussen; da gibt es einige Untersuchungen, die Vit D eine Antikrebswirkung bei PK zuschreiben. Nachzulesen z.B. unter

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1472821/

Grüsse, Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die neueste PSA-Messung am 18.5. ergab den Wert* 0,4 ng/ml*.
> Also eine kräftige Reduktion gegenüber dem vorherigen Wert und erst recht
> gegenüber dem Wert, der sich bei weiterem exponentiellen Anstieg ergeben hätte,
> der wäre ca. 0,7 gewesen.
> 
> Nun hat in den letzten Tagen auch Konrad hier über einen PSA-Abfall nach Absetzen
> von Enzalutamid berichtet und LowRoad hat dies mit Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrom
> in Verbindung gebracht.


Dein PSA-Abfall und meiner haben wohl unterschiedliche Ursachen.
Während  es bei mir wohl so ein AAWS sein könnte, käme bei Dir
vielleicht ein überwundener "PSA-bounce" in Frage, ein typischer
vorübergehender Anstieg des PSA einige Zeit nach Ende der Bestrahlung.
Dass der einen exponentiellen Verlauf habe, erscheint mir allerdings
unwahrscheinlich, und auch im 'Basiswissen', (gelber Link ganz oben) Seite 59 
wird dieses Phänomen für deinen Fall ausgeschlossen:




> 7.2.8 DerPSA-Bump
> Etwa jedem dritten Patienten widerfährt einigeZeit nach der Bestrahlung eine scheinbar böseÜberraschung: Der PSA-Wert steigt wieder! Tat-sächlich kann es sich dabei um ein Phänomenhandeln, dass auch im deutschen Sprach-gebrauch mit PSA-Bump (engl. bump = Beule,Höcker, Buckel) bezeichnet wird  gemäß Defi-nition ein vorübergehendes Ansteigen des PSA-Werts um ≥ 0,1 ng/ml über den vorhergehendenPSA-Wert, gefolgt von einem Wiederabsinken_unter_ diesen Wert. Der PSA-Bump stellt sich imDurchschnitt etwa 18 bis 20 Monate nach derBestrahlung ein. Man nimmt an, dass diesesPhänomen wahrscheinlich nicht auf den Prosta-takrebs, sondern auf eine durch Bestrahlungausgelöste Prostatitis zurückzuführen ist. Dar-aus folgt allerdings auch, dass nach einerSalvage-Bestrahlung41 kein PSA-Bump auftretenkann. Wenn in dieser Situation der PSA-Wertwieder steigt, dann handelt es sich um ein Rezidiv


Egal, was es nun ist, ob bei Dir oder bei mir, erst mal ist so ein Abfall 
durch eine Bestätigungsmessung zu sichern. Jeder Abfall, der nicht
einer Fehlmessung entspringt (diesenfalls würde die Folgemessung 
wieder auf der Exponentialfunktion liegen mit konstanter Verdoppelungs-
zeit), ist ein Gewinn an Zeit und relativer Gesundheit.
Natürlich freut man sich - ich auch - über einen PSA-Abfall rascher, als 
dass man sich über einen weiteren Anstieg grämt. Bei mir steht die 
Nachmessung in drei Wochen an.


Was das Absetzen der NEMs angeht, glaube ich nicht, dass sich dies in einem
PSA-Abfall niederschlage. Dies würde ja voraussetzen, dass überhaupt eine
Zusammenhang, welcher Art auch immer, zwischen den NEMs und dem PSA
bestanden hätte. 
Immerhin kannst Du nun dein Portemonnaie schonen und damit öfter mal
schön und abwechslungsreich Essen gehen, sogar beim Italiener, nachdem
Du auch die kohlehydratreduzierte Diät aufgegeben hast.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

> Am 10.2. hatte ich gleichzeitig mit PSA auch Vit D messen lassen
> und einen Wert von 25,2 ng/ml festgestellt, also viel zu niedrig. Seitdem
> nehme ich 10.000 IE/Tag um den Spiegel auf ein oberes Normalmass zu bringen, dies
> habe ich als einzige Massnahme beibehalten.


Hallo Roland,

 ist das nichn büschen zuviel?

Mein Hausarzt meint nämlich, dass der durchschnittliche menschliche Körper nur 700 I.E. pro Tag effektiv  verstoffwechseln kann. Die Meinungen zu diesem Thema weichen allerdings ohnehin ganz erheblich voneinander ab, wie aus den nachfolgenden Links zu entnehmen ist.  

https://www.vigantoletten.de/vitamin...ersorgung.html

http://www.pharmazeutische-zeitung.de/?id=40818

http://www.dr-feil.com/allgemein/vitamin-d.html

http://www.labor-enders.de/vitamin_d.html

Persönlich bin ich mit 1000 I.E, wie in Vigantoletten enthalten, bislang gut zurechtgekommen.

Grundsätzlich könnte man aber wohl vermuten, dass das auch von Dir eingebrachte Absetzphänomen von bislang eingesetzten Medikamenten oder NEMs; erstmals von einem im Forum bekannten amerikanischen Urologen beschrieben, ich meine es ging um Soja; auch bei Dir zum Tragen gekommen ist.


*"Im Entzweien ob den Methoden riskieren wir, nicht zu erkennen, dass wir nach dem selben Ziel streben"*
(mikinosuke kawaishi 7. dan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

mein Rat: nimm die 0,4 hin, freue Dich und gehe in 3 Monaten wieder zur Standardmessung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Roland,

meine jüngsten Erfahrungen mit dem PSMA  PET/CT und der anschließenden lokalen Behandlung sind schon ein wenig  ernüchternd (siehe auch mein Profil). 

Nach bereits  vorangegangenen Bestrahlungen wurde bei einem ansteigenden PSA von 2,0  in Heidelberg eine PSMA PET/CT gemacht mit dem Ergebnis. "Zwei  LK-Metastasen parailiakal und Verdacht auf eine weitere LK-Metastase  parailiakal im kleinen Becken."

Darauf erfolgte eine OP in  Aachen, wo allerdings nur "eine LK-Metastase eines  kapselüberschreitenden Adenokazinoms gefunden und entfernt wurde". Der  PSA Wert war bis kurz vor der OP auf 2,84 gestiegen und fiel danach auch  nur auf 2,50 und nicht in den Nullbereich (wie erwartet).

Eine  kurz darauf vorgenommene Wiederholungs-PSMA PET/CT in Heidelberg  detektierte zwei kleine LK-Metastasen links parailiakal. Es waren  offensichtlich die bereits in der vorangegangenen Untersuchung  befundeten. Ausdrücklich wurde der Hinweis gegeben, dass es keine neu aufgetretenen Befunde seien.

Die  anschließende Cyberknife Bestrahlung in Großhadern - hier konnten sogar vier  pathologische Stellen identifiziert werden - führte zu einem PSA Abfall  auf 1,70. Leider ist der Abfall nun beendet, und meine letzte Messung  ergab einen PSA Wert von 2,13.

Meine Bedenken: Auch bei einem  recht hohen PSA Wert sind die mittels PSMA PET/CT detektierten LK  Metastasen möglicherweise (oder regelmäßig ?) nur die Spitze des  Eisbergs. Eine lokale Behandlung bringt daher nur vorübergehenden  Zeitgewinn. Und dieser Zeitgewinn ist (so zumindest die Erfahrung bei  mir) offensichtlich sehr individuell und auch nicht unbedingt von der  Intensität der PSMA-Mehrspeicherungen abhängig. 

Es wäre interessant, hier im Forum noch mehr Erfahrungen von Betroffenen zu hören.

LG

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

Immerhin, lieber Werner, hast Du mit gezielten Massnahmen aufgrund der
PSMA-PET-Bilder den PSA elf Monate lang bei 2 ng/ml stabil halten können.
Andernfalls wäre der Wert in dieser Zeit gestiegen.
Was das in der Endabrechnung heisst, kann nicht gesagt werden, aber einen
Gewinn kannst Du damit bestimmt verbuchen.
Mehr zu erwarten bei einem systemischen Krebs wäre nicht realistisch.
Wir basteln unsere Lebenszeit nunmal aus Einzelmassnahmen zusammen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank für eure vielfältigen Beiträge.


 Ja, Klaus, AWS kam mir auch nur in den Sinn, weil ich kurz vorher bei  
 Konrad darüber gelesen hatte. Ich habe da den typisch menschlichen Fehler begangen,
 die zeitliche Koinzidenz für eine Kausalität zu nehmen. Es gibt aber wohl
 sehr dramatische Effekte in Einzelfällen, wie *hier*, wo ein PSA-Abfall von

 ca. 6000 ng/ml auf  nur ca. 3 ng/ml innerhalb von 12 Monaten nach
 Absetzen von Bicalutamid berichtet wird.


 Auch vom „PSA-Bounce“, Konrad, hatte ich mich vorher,
 auch nach Rücksprache mit dem Strahlen-Prof, schon verabschiedet.
 Dagegen spricht ja auch der nahezu ideale exponentielle Anstieg bis auf 0,6.


 Deine ablehnende Haltung zu NEM, liebe Konrad, ist ja dem Leser
 deiner Beiträge hinlänglich bekannt. Ich teile sie nicht. Es gibt zwar nicht
 die knallharte Evidenz der kommerziellen Medikamente, aber doch
 immerhin eine gut begründete Plausibilität für eine gewisse Wirkung
 der von mir aufgeführten Mittel; du siehst, ich drücke mich sehr vorsichtig aus.


 Dass auch diese Mittel nicht bei jedem Betroffenen in gleicher Stärke wirken,
 ist uns ja auch von den potentesten Medikamenten bekannt: auch dort reicht
 die Wirksamkeit vom idealen Ansprechen bis hin zum totalen Versagen.
 Möglicherweise gilt aber für NEM – wie schon in einem anderen thread angemerkt -
 dass sie eher bei low-risk mit niedrigem Gleason wirksam sind.


 Übrigens kann auch kohlenhydratreduzierte Diät sehr abwechslungsreich sein,
 und da ich eher zum Griechen als zum Italiener gehe, schmeckt mir dort die 
gegrillte Dorade mit Gemüse auch ohne die „Sättigungsbeilagen“ Kartoffeln und Reis.



 Zu Vitamin D, Harald, gibt es gerade in den letzten Monaten eine  
 interessante Kontroverse über den täglichen Bedarf an Vitamin D,
*hier* und *hier* kann man das nachlesen:

 In den bisherigen Analysen wird ein Rechenfehler vermutet,
 der bisher einen viel zu niedrigen Vit D Bedarf angibt, sattdessen  
 seinen 7000 IE/Tag notwendig. Allerdings wird auch ein Rechenfehler
 in dieser Berichtigung eines Rechenfehlers behauptet.


 Ich habe mir die Argumentation noch nicht genau angesehen, aber der von deinem
 Internisten behauptete Bedarf von 700 IE/Tag scheint mir im Licht aller  
 Veröffentlichungen viel zu gering, auch angesichts der Tatsache, dass  
 die menschliche Haut, bei geeigneter Bestrahlung durch die Sonne,
 bis zu 20000 IE/Tag bilden kann.


 Das Wichtigste in diesem Zusammenhang scheint mir die regelmäßige  
 Überwachung des Vit D Spiegels im Blut zu sein, damit man den
 Spiegel auf eine sinnvolles Niveau einstellt.


 Ich werde gegen Ende des Monats wieder ein Blutbild machen lassen
 und bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.
 Bis dahin, ihr Werners, freue ich mich über 0,4!


 Gruß
 Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Tja, die echte Freude wirkte nur kurz, der neue Wert vom 30.6.: PSA=0,5 ng/ml.

Also doch wieder ein Anstieg, nicht so heftig wie der Wiederanstieg bei Konrad,
aber doch mit ungefähr der Verdopplungszeit wie vorher.

Wobei in meinem Fall die VZ nicht sehr genau bestimmbar ist, da mein Uro
die Werte aus seinem eigenen Labor mit einer Diskretisierungsschrittweite von 0,05
ausgeben läßt, d.h. der wahre Wert kann zwischen 0,475 und 0,525 liegen.

Ich konnte ihn noch nicht überreden, mich an seine Anlage zu lassen, damit ich
das ändern kann, sicherlich nur ein kleiner Schritt in der Software, vielleicht sogar in 
einem Menü einstellbar.

Wie weiter? Ich habe jetzt die Einnahme der vorher abgesetzten NEM wieder
aufgenommen, und zwar Granaprostan 4Kapseln/Tag und Curcumin 4Kapseln/Tag,
weiterhin werde ich moderat, eher wenig, Kohlehydrate essen, weil das ohnehin
Resultat meiner normalen Ernährungsweise  - meditterane Ernährung - ist.
Dann die nächste Messung nach unserem Urlaub, so in der zweiten Augusthälfte.

Bis dahin hat mein PCa Pause! Trotzdem regelmäßiger Blick in's Forum.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Roland,

solche Posts liest man ja nicht wirklich gerne. Hoffe, dass mit der Messweise deines Arztes zu tun hat.
Da ich ja erst ein PC-Frischling bin, kann ich leider mit guten Tipps oder Therapieideen nicht aufwarten.

Mit Interesse habe ich die Einnahme deiner NEM gelesen. Kannst du mir vielleicht einige günstige Lieferadresse nennen? Ich selber versuch in Anbetracht meiner Lage alles nur mögliche zu tun, um meine Sch...Werte runter zu bekommen (heute 29,54) Derzeit Trinke ich morgens den Saft einer ausgepressten Zitrone mit lauwarmen Wasser, um mein Blut möglichst basisch zu bekommen. Des weiteren Blau-Brombeeren täglich, soviel Tomaten wie geht, Hanf-Nüsse- und Öl und, wie du, leckere mediterrane Küche – irgendwoher müssen die sinnlichen Freuden ja kommen. :-)

Wünsche dir einen tollen Urlaub weit entfernt von trüben PC-Gedanken, 

Viele Grüße! 
Dieter

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Dieter,

schau mal bei Greenleaves Vitamins. Ich nehme neben Curcumin noch Salvestrole. Beides dort zu beziehen. 

Gruss
Thomas

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die Info! Habe mir die Angebote mal angesehen und werde mir hoffentlich aus der Vielzahl der verschiedenen Mittel das Passende bestellen. Auch Die einzunehmende Menge und Kombination der einzelnen Stoffe, sollte wohl genau überlegt sein, zumal die ja auch nicht gerade günstig sind! 

Danke noch einmal und viele Grüße1
Dieter

----------


## RolandHO

Wieder war eine neue PSA-Bestimmung fällig, weil ich im Moment etwas herum-
experimentiere mit Ernährung und NEM in einem kürzeren 2-Monats-Abstand 
(und nicht die Goldene Konrad-Regel: Halbe Verdopplungszeit).

Am Tag nach der Blutabnahme rief mich mein Uro an und fragte "Na, was
schätzen Sie?". Unter Beachtung der letzten Verdopplungszeit schätzte ich einen
Wert bei 0,6 bis 0,7; alles darüber wäre eine arge Enttäuschung.

Das Ergebnis: 0,5 ng/ml, also keine Veränderung gegenüber der letzten Messung
hat mich dann sehr gefreut. Ich mach mir keine Illusionen: Eine kleine
Verschnaufpause und wieder etwas Zeit gewonnen, bis gehandelt werden muss.

Wir brauchen Alle auch immer wieder etwas nicht vorhersehbares Glück, ich
denke da besonders an Konrad.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

der neue Wert beträgt nun 0,7 ng/ml. Im ersten Moment ganz schön frustrierend,
denn ganz weit im Hinterkopf war ja doch die - zugegeben völlig unbegründete - Hoffnung,
dass der Wert weiterhin eher konstant bleiben würde.

Die Verdopplungszeit, gerechnet seit dem 18.5., bei dem der Wert 0,4 betrug, beträgt
ungefähr 8 Monate, und ist damit größer als im vorherigen Anstieg, na ja wenigstens
etwas Positives, was ich aus diesem "Kaffesatz" lesen kann.

Es bleibt ja ohnehin für mich nichts anderes zu tun, als zu warten und mich zu
informieren, wie es bei weiterem Anstieg weitergehen kann.

Glücklicherweise geht es morgen erst mal in den Urlaub: Zwei Wochen Lanzarote!

Ich wünsche Allen eine schöne Adventszeit
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ein Hallo an Alle,

ja wie im Titel gesagt, ist nun die Zeit des Wartens vorbei.
Hier mein PSA-Verlauf im Überblick (nachdem ich im Testforum
mit der Darstellung von Grafiken experimentiert habe):
 

Wie man sieht, ein "schöner" exponentieller Anstieg, glücklicherweise
unterbrochen von dem Abfall im letzten Jahr. Ich rätsele noch immer darüber,
was diesen Abfall provoziert hat, schaue immer wieder in meine
Aufzeichnungen über Ess- und sonstige Gewohnheiten sowie NEM-Einnahme,
kann aber keine rechte Systematik erkennen.

Mit meinem Uro habe ich nun das PSMA PET/CT vereinbart, der Termin steht:
2.6. Uni-Klinik Köln. Eigentlich bin ich ein wenig skeptisch, schon bei diesem
recht niedrigen Wert diese Bildgebung zu machen, mit dem Risiko, dass
man doch noch nichts sieht. Will mir aber die Chance auf frühzeitiges Handeln nicht
verbauen. ich bin gespannt auf's Ergebnis, das ich natürlich hier berichten werde.

Ich habe die 3 Jahre seit meiner Strahlentherapie genossen und mir die
Lebensfreude von dem ansteigenden Wert nicht verderben lassen.
Ich gebe aber zu, dass sich im Moment eine gewisse Beklommenheit
bei mir einstellt, was nun wohl auf mich zukommen möge. In der
Entwicklung bei Konrad sehe ich wie in einer "Glaskugel" ein  wenig in die
eigene Zukunft geschaut.

Falls sich beim PET nichts ergibt, habe ich vor, in die
"Selbstversuchsgruppe" mit Metabloc einzusteigen, mit dem Versuch,
den PSA-Anstieg zu verlangsamen, mal sehen.


So weit erst mal
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Mitleser,

   kurz vor dem CT habe ich beim Uro nochmal PSA messen lassen: Unverändert gegenüber dem Vormonat 1,3.



 Nun kam das PSMA-PET/CT am 2.6. und gestern der Befund, ich zitiere aus der Beurteilung:


 Kein Nachweis einer PSMA positiven Metastasierung


 Aufgrund weicher Gefäßplaques relative Gefäßstenose der A. subclavia rechts bei zudem vorliegender A. lusoria.


 ?? Den zweiten Punkt habe ich zunächst überhaupt nicht verstanden, ich weiß was eine Gefäßstenose ist (meine Frau hatte 2 in Herzkranzgefäßen und hat stents bekommen), A. subclavia und A. lusoria musste ich mit allerdings im Internet suchen. Da muss ich wohl noch aktiv werden.


 Der erste Punkt, kein Nachweis von Metastasierung, ist natürlich enttäuschend. Wir hatten ja schon auch bei höheren PSA-Werten derartige Ergebnisse hier im Forum gesehen, trotzdem lässt mich dies etwas ratlos zurück. Wie ist das zu beurteilen? Entweder noch (zu viele) zu kleine Herde, die daher noch nicht detektiert werden können; oder doch PSMA-negative Krebszellen?


 Was tun? Hat erneute Messung bei höherem Wert Sinn?
 Mein Uro ist eine Woche in Urlaub, ich habe mich schon zur Rücksprache  im PET-Zentrum angemeldet.
 Eure Meinungen, Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren.


 Gruß
 Roland

----------


## spertel

Hallo Roland

Ich würde annehmen, dass es mehrere kleinere Herde sind, die bei diesem relativ niedrigen PSA- Wert nicht identifizierbar sind.

Daher würde ich immer, wenn dieser Verdacht besteht, erst ab einem deutlich höheren Wert die Bildgebung veranlassen. Allerdings nichts Genaues weiss man nicht, rein theoretisch ist auch schon eine Beteiligung der Knochen möglich.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ab welchem Wert ein erneutes PSMA-PT/CT ein verwertbareres Bild ergeben könnte.

Konkret gesagt, ich weiss es nicht !

Ich würde so etwa bei 4 - 4,5 ng/ml die Nerven verlieren und das Procedere wiederholen.

Gruss

----------


## Georg_

Ab wann ein PSMA PET/CT wie sensitiv ist wurde im Bericht aus Magdeburg mehrfach diskutiert:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...urg%202016.pdf

Die A. subclavia ist die Arteria subclavia (Unterschlüsselbeinarterie) und verläuft auch am Hals.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Nun stellt sich die Frage, ab welchem Wert ein erneutes 
> PSMA-PT/CT ein verwertbareres Bild ergeben könnte.


Es ist wohl so, dass man im PSMA-PET dann Metastasen sieht,
wenn sie ein guter Radiologe in einem gut gemachten CT auch sieht.
Ich habe noch nie von einem PET-Befund gelesen, der auf dem
gleichzeitig erstellten CT nicht ein Korrelat gefunden hätte.
Der Verdacht auf einen solchen Befund in meinem Kreuzbein ohne
CT-Korrelat erwies sich als Flopp. 
Der kam nicht aus meinem Bild, sondern wurde aus einem anderen 
Bericht eingeschleppt.

Der Vorteil des PSMA-PET ist nicht, dass man mehr sehe als
in CT oder MRT, sondern man sieht es anders:
Was in Röntgen, CT oder MRT  morphologisch auffällt,
wird mit der Bindung an PSMA im PET funktionell als
Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert. Nach einigem Üben und Studien 
wird das dereinst mal die Biopsie ersetzen können.

Aber nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik erwarte man bitte
nicht, in den schwammigen PET-Bildern genaueres als in
CT und MRT zu sehen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, liebe Mitstreiter, für eure Hinweise.

spertel, neben der Möglichkeit, dass es mehrere kleine Herde sind
(hoffentlich doch nur *ein* Herd), könnte ja auch noch PSMA-Negativität vorliegen.
Mir scheint das gar nicht so selten zu sein, in dieser  Veröffentlichung wurden bei
einem PSA-Bereich 1,1<2 immerhin 11 von 39 Untersuchten als PSMA-negativ benannt.

Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, über CTC-Untersuchung dies zu ermitteln?

Georg, danke für den Hinweis, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können,
da ich im thread von lowroad auch einen kurzen Beitrag geschrieben hatte.

Konrad, deine grundsätzliche Überlegunggen zur Bildgebung sind immer willkommen,
aber zumindest die Autoren dieses  Textes haben mit PSMA Bildgebung 
Metastasen aufgedeckt, zu denen sie im CT "no suggestive finding" gesehen haben.
Die Situation ist sicherlich anders, wenn man eine Metastase aus früherer Bildgebung kennt
und ihre Veränderung durch weitere CT-Bildgebung beobachten kann.

Richtig beruhigt bin ich persönlich von dem Ergebnis in meinem Fall nicht, auch
wegen einige Nebenbefunde, ich erhoffe mir ein wenig weitere Erläuterung von
 dem Gespräch mit dem Nuklearmediziner, der mich in der kommenden Woche anrufen will.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Aus welchen Gründen der PSA Wert wieder ansteigen kann, hat LowRoad hier gut dargestellt:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...8443#post88443

Bei einem PSA Wert von 1,3 werden, wie im Bericht aus Magdeburg ausgeführt, nur 71% der Metastasen gefunden, also 29% nicht. Du musst also nicht PSMA-negativ sein, damit nichts gefunden wird. Außerdem kann der beurteilende Arzt auch etwas übersehen haben.

Wenn Du PSMA-negativ sein solltest, kann man ein Cholin-PET/CT machen. Dazu sollte der PSA Wert möglichst noch höher liegen, um die Metastasen festzustellen. Ansonsten würde ich beim nächsten Mal ein PSMA PET/MRT machen lassen, vielleicht sieht man dann etwas.

Die Frage ist natürlich, wenn man eine Metastase gefunden hat die für den Anstieg verantwortlich gemacht werden kann, welche Therapie wählt man dann? Mit dem Erkennen auf dem PET/CT Bild ist es noch nicht allein getan. Leitliniengerecht wäre eine langfristige Hormontherapie und ggfs. eine Bestrahlung der Metastase.

Georg

----------


## uwes2403

> Die Frage ist natürlich, wenn man eine Metastase gefunden hat die für den Anstieg verantwortlich gemacht werden kann, welche Therapie wählt man dann? Mit dem Erkennen auf dem PET/CT Bild ist es noch nicht allein getan.
> Georg


Damit hast Du recht....nur zur Therapiewahl muß halt erst mal der Verursacher gefunden sein (sofern man lokal therapieren will)....blöd ist dann halt, wenn weder PSMA, noch Cholin PET etwas anzeigen (siehe mein Profil)....

Grüße 

Uwe

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg und Uwe,




> Die Frage ist natürlich, wenn man eine Metastase gefunden hat die für den Anstieg verantwortlich gemacht werden kann, welche Therapie wählt man dann? Mit dem Erkennen auf dem PET/CT Bild ist es noch nicht allein getan. Leitliniengerecht wäre eine langfristige Hormontherapie und ggfs. eine Bestrahlung der Metastase.





> Damit hast Du recht....nur zur Therapiewahl muß  halt erst mal der Verursacher gefunden sein (sofern man lokal  therapieren will)....blöd ist dann halt, wenn weder PSMA, noch Cholin  PET etwas anzeigen (siehe mein Profil)....


meiner Meinung nach macht das PSMA PET/CT in meiner Situation nur Sinn, wenn ich auch
zu einer - auch aggressiven - lokalen Therapie bereit bin. Als Vorbereitung für die Hormontherapie
ist sie doch absolut nicht notwendig. Ich möchte, dass ein Operateur (wie z.B. Prof. Schostak) oder
ein Strahlentherapeut sich den Befund ansehen kann, und dann die Möglichkeit einer lokalen
Massnahme beurteilen kann.

Ich hoffe jedenfalls, da ist noch was drin, bevor ich dann doch in den sauren Apfel der
Hormontherapie beißen muss.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Roland,

da bin ich bei Dir....PET/CT macht nur Sinn, wenn Du hinterher zu einer möglichen lokalen Therapie bereit bist. Wenn Du gleich mit der HT beginnen wolltest, da brauchst Du  m.E. auch kein PET/CT vorher.
Persönlich würde (und habe ich ja auch) ich versuchen, den Verursacher ausfindig zu machen....und da jetzt nichts zu sehen war, wirst Du entweder warten oder einen anderen Tracer versuchen müssen.

Allerdings könnte es auch sehr wohl sein, dass nichts zu sehen ist, weil die Herde noch zu klein sind und man diese mit einer befristeten HT "aushungern" kann. 
Diese Optionen müsstest Du mit den Fachleuten diskutieren.

Gute Entscheidung wünsche ich Dir.

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Man muss auch einen Arzt finden, der zu einer lokalen Therapie bereit ist. Das ist ja nun nicht leitliniengerecht.

Ein lokale Therapie wird wohl eine Bestrahlung der Metastase sein - sollte man sie sehen können. Der Strahlentherapeut wird eine begleitende Hormontherapie für die Bestrahlung empfehlen und dies sollte auch gemacht werden, die Studienlage ist eindeutig. Dann kann aber auch nach der Bestrahlung die Hormontherapie für eine Dauer von zwei bis drei Jahren empfohlen werden oder für immer, je nach Arzt und dessen Einschätzung der Risikosituation.

Wenn Du jetzt mit Hormontherapie beginnst, sollte die Metastase in der Größe schrumpfen, dann bekommst Du sie nie zu sehen. Du kannst dann intermittieren und sehen, wie lange der PSA Wert unten bleibt.

Georg

P.S. Wenn es eine Knochenmetastase ist, kann man operativ nichts ausrichten. Operativ eine Lymphadenektomie wegen einer Metastase zu machen? Dies wird meist im Bereich des Beckens gemacht und dieser Bereich ist wohl bei Dir schon bestrahlt worden. Außerdem eine Lymphadenektomie im bestrahlten Gebiet machen nur ganz wenige Operateure. Daher würde wohl es auf eine Bestrahlung hinauslaufen.

----------


## RolandHO

Erstes, ganz frisches Ergebnis der Blutabnahme von heute morgen: Eben rief mich mein Uro an mit den
ersten Worten: Überraschung, neuer Wert *1,06 ng/ml*, und seine nächste Frage: Haben Sie was gemacht?

Also ein Abfall innerhalb von 6 Wochen von 1,3 auf 1,06; mehr als ich erwartet, aber das, was ich erhofft hatte,
und meinte die ganze Zeit auch zu "spüren". Ich hatte zwar schon einmal einen Abfall von 0,6 auf 0,4, (s. Grafik weiter oben),
der war aber ganz ohne erkennbaren "Anlass". 

Mein Dank gilt Klaus(A) für das Aufspüren dieser Möglichkeit und Georg für seine Initiative.
Meinem Uro werde ich die relevanten Informationen schicken, er hat sich dafür interessiert.

Natürlich werde ich weitermachen, zumal ich von keinerlei Nebenwirkungen berichten muss.
Am Samstag geht es erst mal mit Tochter und ihrer Familie (2 Enkel im schulpflichtigen Alter) in die
Ferien auf einen Campingplatz in Italien.

Viele Grüße an Alle
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Wie schon im "Metabloc-thread" berichtet:

8 Wochen nach dem letzten Wert, nun eine Steigerung: auf 1,27 ng/ml.

Das ist natürlich eine Enttäuschung, aber auch bei Klaus (A) (dem wohl bisher erfolgreichsten
Metabloc Amwender) gab es zwischendurch mal eine Steigerung.
Ich werde also weitermachen und überlege kleine Veränderungen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, am 18.10. gab es doch eine etwas herbere Überraschung PSA=1,4.
Nun, ich bin dankbar, dass mir Metabloc einige Monate geschenkt hat,
jetzt scheint die Wirkung aber "aufgebraucht", und ich muss mich wieder
mit dem Anstieg auseinandersetzen.

Die VZ ist je nach betrachtetem Zeitraum und die 7 Monate, so wie
sie sich stets herausgestellt hat, wenn es einen Anstieg gab, damit kann man
also "rechnen". Abschätzen wann es mit Maßnahmen weitergehen muss.

Zunächst beabsichtige ich, bei ca 2 bis 2,5 ein weiteres PSMA-PET/CT, falls
sich daraus keine direkten Konsequenzen ergeben, steht dann wohl der Einstieg
in die Hormontherapie bevor. Deshalb verfolge ich auch mit Interesse, die
Diskussion "Wann beginnen" in Nachbarthreads. Wenn ich einen Einstieg bei
ca. 5 bis 6 erwäge, dann komme ich - hoffentlich - noch in 2017 ohne
Therapie aus, so hangle ich mich vorwärts.

Ich setze jetzt erst mal alle NEM (also auch Metabloc) ab, um in ca. 
6 Wochen zu sehen, wie es sich ohne entwickelt.

Wäre das o.k.?

Morgen geht es erst mal in einen 3-wöchigen Urlaub in südliche Richtung.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

bei Klaus gingen die Werte auch auf und ab. Bei zwei steigenden PSA Werten ist es immer noch möglich dass der nächste niedriger ist. Es wäre schön, wenn Du noch sechs Wochen Metabloc machen könntest sonst hat man kein definitives Ergebnis.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

O.K. Georg, hast mich überzeugt, Kofferpacken ist zwar schon abgeschlossen,
irgendwie bekomme ich die Dosen mit den Kapseln noch rein. Morgen 12 Uhr geht der Flieger.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank, Roland und schönen Urlaub!

Georg

----------


## Benton

Hallo Roland,




> Zunächst beabsichtige ich, bei ca 2 bis 2,5 ein weiteres PSMA-PET/CT, falls
> sich daraus keine direkten Konsequenzen ergeben, steht dann wohl der Einstieg
> in die Hormontherapie bevor. Deshalb verfolge ich auch mit Interesse, die
> Diskussion "Wann beginnen" in Nachbarthreads. Wenn ich einen Einstieg bei
> ca. 5 bis 6 erwäge, dann komme ich - hoffentlich - noch in 2017 ohne
> Therapie aus, so hangle ich mich vorwärts.


Ich war vor mehr als 2,5 Jahren bei einem PSA-Wert von 1,5 ng/ml in einer vergleichbaren Situation. PET-Untersuchungen blieben ohne konkretes Ergebnis. 
Eine Hormonunterdrückungstherapie wollte ich bis zu einem PSA-Wert von 4 hinausschieben. Um Zeit zu gewinnen, habe mich dann entschlossen, eine zyklische Hochtestosterontherapie zu testen, sehr experimentell und entgegen den bekannten Leitlinien. Das Ergebnis übertraf meine Erwartungen, die Verdopplungszeit des PSA-Werts hat sich von 5 Monaten auf mehrere Jahre vervielfacht. Näheres findest Du unter meinem Eintrag
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=506

Gruß und schönen Urlaub

Benton

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Benton und Forum,

nach Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub habe ich mir alle ausstehenden neuen Beiträge im Forum
angesehen (im Urlaub totale Forumsabstinenz), und natürlich auch deinen Verlauf Benton: Sehr spannend
und sehr mutig. Ich traue mit - zuminest im Moment - nicht zu, ohne tiefgreifende Hilfe
und Unterstützung einen solchen Weg zu wagen. Ich freue mich für dich , dass
dein Mut durch den Erfolg belohnt wurde und werde weiter ein Auge auf diesen Ansatz haben.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Gestern wieder zur Blutabnahme und schon zwei
Stunden später das Ergebnis telefonisch vom Uro persönlich.

Auf meinen speziellen Wunsch teilt er mir die Ergebnisse
zweistellig nach dem Komma mit, auf dem Ausdruck und bei
Mitteilung über die Mitarbeiterinnen nur einstellig.

Deshalb kam erst mal eine Korrektur des letzten Wertes vom 
18.10.: der war exakt 1,49 ng/ml, und nicht nur 1,4 wie die
Laborkraft mir mitteilte. Über diese sonderbare "Abschneidung" 
der letzten Stelle anstelle einer messtechnisch korrekten Rundung
muss ich noch mal mit meinem Uro sprechen.

Der neue Wert von gestern, 29.11.16 betrug 1,52 ng/ml,
also nur eine geringfügige Steigerung. Da ich keine andere
Ursache sehe, führe ich das doch auf die Weiterführung von
Metabloc zurück.

Insgesamt habe ich jetzt 6 Monate Metabloc, in dieser Zeit ist der
PSA-Wert von 1,3 auf ca. 1,5 gestiegen also um 0,2;
in den 6 Monaten davor ist er um ca. 0,5 angestiegen, der
Anstieg hat sich also - aller Vermutung nach durch Metabloc -
spürbar (oder sollte man besser sagen messbar, denn spüren tu ich
ja nichts) vermindert. Eine Verdopplungszeit läßt sich sinnvoll
für diesen Zeitraum nicht angeben, da kein exponentieller Verlauf
vorliegt, allenfalls eine "scheinbare" oder "effektive" VZ von
ca. 25 Monaten. Von mir aus kann es so weitergehen.

So weit erst mal, am Samstag geht es in wärmere Gefilde
nach Lanzarote.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Rund zwei Monate sind wieder rum, seit der letzten Messung.
In dieser Zeit habe ich konsequent Metabloc genommen,
weiterhin sinnvolle Ernährung, trockener Rotwein dann und
wann (eher dann) und auch zwei bis dreimal in der Woche
ins Fitnessstudio (ist nicht meine Welt, nur aus Einsicht in
die Notwendigkeit).

Nun am 31.1. der neue PSA-Wert: 1,38 ng/ml! Also eine 
Reduzierung um 0,14 in 2 Monaten!
Mit etwas schönfärberischem Optimismus kann ich sagen, dass
ich den Ausgangswert zu Beginn von Metabloc wieder erreicht habe.

Ich danke nochmal ausdrücklich Klaus für das Aufspüren und
die Beschreibung der Methode und Georg für seine Mahnung, nicht
zu früh aufzuhören.

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass das nicht "ewig" so weitergehen
kann, genieße aber jetzt erst mal gelassen die nächsten zwei Monate
bis zur nächsten Messung.

Allen wünsche ich Erfolg und das
nötige Quäntchen Glück

Roland

----------


## RolandHO

seit meinem letzten Beitrag, mit viel Erleichterung geschrieben, habe ich zwei weitere
Messungen gehabt, vor 6 Wochen am 4.4. und vor 2 Tagen am 16.5.

Am 4.4 gab es wieder mal eine herbe Enttäuschung: Ein Anstieg auf 1,86 ng/ml,
also von der vorherigen Messung aus ein Plus von rund 0,5. Das ist schon heftig.
Ich habe meine Metabloc Dosis - geringfügig - erhöht und ansonsten: weiter geht's.

Um so erfreulicher das Ergebnis von vorgestern: 1,52 ng/ml, also eine
Verminderung um mehr als 0,3 Punkte, das macht doch Freude.
Wenn ich jetzt in meine Tabelle bei myprostate schaue, wird mir fast schwindelig
bei den Verdopplungszeiten, die da jetzt zu sehen sind: je nach Rückwärtsrechnung
2 Jahre, 4, ja sogar 14 Jahre!.

Keine Sorge: ich hebe nicht ab: ich weiß, dass dies nur rechnerische Spielereien sind. 
Wie schon weiter oben angemerkt ist die Angabe einer Verdopplungszeit ohne
einen zugrunde liegenden exponentiellen Verlauf unsinnig.

Vor fast einem Jahr (genauer vor 11 Monaten) bin ich mit Metabloc gestartet
mit einem Wert von 1,3 und einer Verdopplungszeit von 6 bis 7 Monaten 
(bei einem fast wunderschönen exponentiellen Verlauf). Jetzt habe ich einen
Wert von 1,52, mag es so weiter gehen!

Wie schon einige meiner letzten Beiträge, endet auch dieser mit
der Bemerkung, dass ich in Kürze (3 Wochen) in den hoffentlich
sonnigen Süden aufbrechen.

Alles Gute Allen
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

das freut mich für Dich. Genieße den Süden. Ich war auch gerade da.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## carloso

Hallo Roland
Wie ich jetzt in deinen myprostate sehe hast du ähnliche Anfangs-Werte wie ich, also da brauche ich mir keine Sorgen machen für meinen kleinen Anstieg des PSA-Wertes. Wünsche Dir schönen Urlaub im Süden was bei mir dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich ausfällt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## RolandHO

danke, Werner und Karl, für eure Kommentare, die ich
nur wortlos zur Kenntnis genommen habe.

Inzwichen ging es weiter, leider wie im Titel beschrieben:
Der zuletzt berichtete Wert vom 16.5.17 war noch Ergebnis
eines Abfalls des PSA-Wertes gewesen, dann ging es 2 mal rauf:

             PSA in ng/ml;    VZ zur Vorperiode
16.5.:   1,53
13.7.:   1,86                   6,6 Monat
19.9.:   2,14                  10,8 Monate

Die ganze Zeit habe ich weiter Metabloc genommen, nun scheint
aber das Ende der Wirksamkeit gekommen. Um doch noch etwas
Positives herauszulesen, habe ich die Verdopplungszeit jeweils 
gegenüber dem vorherigen Wert gerechnet: Man sieht, dass sich
der Anstieg verringert hat (VZ wird größer) und ich schließe,
dass Metabloc doch noch eine bremsende Wirkung auf das
Krebswachstum ausübt. Deshalb werde ich erst mal für
2 Monate weitermachen und dann die Entwicklung beurteilen.

Mit diesen Werten komme ich ja dem Zustand nahe, wieder
ein PSMA PET/CT machen zu lassen (bei 1,3 war nichts zu sehen),
ich will noch bis ca. 2,5 warten, das dürfte Anfang des nächsten Jahres sein.
Dann hätte ich seit Ende meiner Salvage RT (Febr. 2013) immerhin
5 schöne Jahre ohne Therapie gehabt, einiges davon dank Metabloc.

Wie es danach weitergeht? Lokale Maßnahme? Hormontherapie?
Ich werde lesen, lesen, lesen....., und Euch um Unterstützung bitten!

Jetzt geht es aber erst mal zu einer größeren Reise in den
 Indian Summer nach Kanada und USA.

Euch Allen viel Glück und einen schönen Herbst

Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Mitleser,

heute mal ohne Überschrift, weil mir keine passende einfällt.

Seit einigen Tagen schon habe ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert und war 
einigermassen erschrocken, obwohl die Entwicklung abzusehen war.

7.11.: 2,4 ng/ml; VZ=9,6 Monate
(VZ zum verhergehenden Wert vom 19,9., siehe direkt oben)

Keine schöne Entwicklung, dies ist nun der dritte Anstieg in Folge,
vielleicht etwas durch Metabloc gebremst, verglichen mit früheren Verdopplungszeiten,
die eher in der Gegend von 6 Monaten lagen.

Sehr erschrocken war ich auch durch den PSMA PET/CT Befund unseres
Leidensgenossens Jürgen (wesoj55), der ja bei ungefähr vergleichbarer
 - sogar etwas günstigerer - Ausgangslage und einem vergleichbaren PSA Wert
 eine sehr weitreichende Metastasierung hat.

*Was tun?*
Natürlich ist der nächste Schritt auch bei mir eine Bildgebung, werde ich
angehen, um Anfang Januar eine Termin zu bekommen.

Mein Problem ist: Soll ich weiterhin Metabloc nehmen, in der Hoffnung,
den Abstieg zumindest zu bremsen? Oder absetzen, oder gar - wie Klaus(A) -
durch weitere Stoffe kombinieren?

Ich weiss es noch nicht! Werde mal mit Klaus telefonieren.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Roland,  ich kann sehr gut nachfühlen, wie es jetzt bei dir aussieht.

LG 
Jürgen

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

wenn ein PSMA PET/CT bei einem PSA Wert von 1,3 nichts ergeben hat so gehe ich erstmal nicht davon aus, dass sich im Januar viele Metastasen zeigen. In diesem Beitrag hatte ich die derzeit bekannten Wahrscheinlichkeiten, dass man vorhandene Metastasen sieht, genannt.

Bei Klaus hat die Ergänzung mit Metformin gut gewirkt, Du kannst es ja versuchen. Metformin soll kaum Nebenwirkungen haben.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Georg, 96,8% Detektionswahrscheinlichkeit hört sich gut an, ich bin gespannt.
Aber wie du schon mal hier irgenwo geschrieben hast, manchmal ist es gar nicht so gut, wenn
allzukleine Herde abgebildet werden (oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?).

Jürgen, ich habe mir deinen ausführlichen Befundbericht durchgelesen; du hast 
ja wohl ein F-18 und nicht Ga68 PSMA bekommen. Ist das in Münster Standard, oder hat
man das mit dir abgesprochen?
Insbesondere wünsche ich dir, dass du eine erfolgreiche Therapieentscheidung
findest.

Roland

----------


## LowRoad

> ... 96,8% Detektionswahrscheinlichkeit...


Da habe ich aber doch Zweifel, dass dies so ist, denn es gibt schon etwa 5 - 10% der Patienten, die PSMA negative Tumore beherbergen. Weiterhin gibt es zu bedenken, was wahrscheinlich der größte Denkfehler beim PSMA-PET sein dürfte, dass 96% Sensitivität nicht bedeutet, dass 96% aller Metastasen gesehen werden! Eine Metastase von 100 kann auch 96% bedeuten, wenn diese eine Metastase bei 96 Patienten von 100 richtig erkannt wird, aber würde das den 96 Patienten helfen?

Klaus(A) seine durchaus erfolgreiche METABLOC Therapie, aktuell ergänzt um Metformin, würde ich selbst erst in kastrationsresistenten Stadien einsetzen. Die Wirkung in frühen Stadien scheint sehr viel geringer zu sein.

----------


## wesoj55

Hallo Roland,

ich habe 2016 in Münster ein Ga68 PSMA PET/CT bekommen.

Das in der vergangenen Woche war ein F-18 PET/CT.

Wurde aber mit mir im Vorfeld nicht abgesprochen sondern beiläufig von der Ärztin am Behandlungstag erwähnt. Sie sagte, das das F- 18 jetzt neu wäre. Sie bot mir noch im Rahmen einer Studie ein kostenloses MRT an, was ich aber nicht nutzen konnte, da ich meine Wirbelsäule mit Metall versteift habe und dann geht es wohl nicht.

LG
Jürgen

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, hoppla, LowRoad, nach Lesen des von Georg zitierten Artikels
merke ich, dass ich dem Denkfehler auch aufgesessen bin. Auch ich habe naiv gedacht
Detectionsrate gibt in % an, wie viele der im Individuum "vorhandenen" Metastasen
"gesehen" werden. Das ist natürlich naiv, wie sollte man das auch messtechnisch ermitteln?

Nach Lesen des papers wird klar: detection rate (number of patients with at least 1 positive finding).
Die so definierte detection rate gibt also (in %) die Anzahl der Probanden in einer Population an, bei denen *
überhaupt irgendwas* (nämlich mindestens eine Metastase) gesehen wurde, und sagt somit nichts
darüber aus, wieviele unentdeckt blieben.

Danke für die Ermahnung, aufmerksam zu sein. Es bleibt also die Aussagen, dass mit steigendem PSA
die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wenigstens etwas zu sehen, steigt.


PS: Jürgen, Danke für deine Information über Münster.

----------


## daniela3

Worin unterscheiden sich die beiden PSMA/Pet/Cts genau?
Wir werden wohl auch bald Möglichkeiten suchen wo man es machen lassen kann. Gibt es auch eine Empfehlung wo die Bilder besonders gut sind oder ist egal, wo-bestimmt nicht, oder? 
Bei uns ist am nächsten die Klinik in Göttingen, kann die Klinik jemand empfehlen?

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Daniela,

der Unterschied liegt in der radioaktiven Substanz, die zur Detektion im PET
eingesetzt wird: entweder Ga68 oder - etwas neuer - F18, was vielleicht
bessere diagnostische Eigenschaften haben soll, sagt *Uni Köln* .

Praktische Erfahrungen im Unterschied, der sich wohl hauptsächlich auf
den Befundbericht erstreckt, hat Georg.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Klaus(A) seine durchaus erfolgreiche METABLOC Therapie, aktuell ergänzt um Metformin, würde ich selbst erst in kastrationsresistenten Stadien einsetzen. Die Wirkung in frühen Stadien scheint sehr viel geringer zu sein.


Stimme Dir zu, Andi!
 Hatte früher schon einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass man herausgefunden hat, dass sich der Metabolismus von kastrationsresistenten PK Zellen unterscheidet von nicht resistenten Zellen. 
Da die evtl. Wirkung von Metabloc auf Zellmetabolismus beruht (Warburg Effekt) könnte das eine Erklärung sein.

----------


## Georg_

Die Uni Köln schreibt zum 18F Tracer unter dem von Roland angegebenen Link: "....weist nach ersten Erkenntnissen möglicherweise sogar noch idealere diagnostische Eigenschaften auf." Ich habe in Köln ein 18F-PSMA PET/CT machen lassen und hatte nicht den Eindruck, dass damit "mehr" festgestellt werden konnte. Letztlich war das Ergebnis ein unklarer Befund mit dem die Strahlentherapeutin nicht recht etwas anfangen konnte.

Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass ein sehr wichtiger Einflussfaktor neben dem verwendeten Tracer der Radiologe ist, der die Befunde beurteilt. Martin hatte hierzu schon einen entsprechenden Artikel erwähnt. In dem Artikel wurden die gleichen Bilder von unterschiedlichen Radiologen unterschiedlich befundet. Das macht wahrscheinlich mehr aus als der verwendete Tracer - ob 18F oder Ga68.

Auch der von Jürgen eingestellte Befund sagt ja nicht klar, ob Knochenmetastasen vorhanden sind - er sagt es wäre möglich und dies sollte weiter beobachtet werden. Oder zu Lymphknoten: "....hierbei ist das Vorliegen von Lymphknotenmetastasen nicht sicher auszuschließen". Bei Jürgen sind es trotzdem wohl zu viele Metastasen um über eine Bestrahlung nachzudenken. Aber wenn man z. B. drei gesicherte Metastasen hat kann man diese bestrahlen lassen. Aber nicht, wenn zusätzlich der zitierte Satz "..nicht auszuschließen" im Befund steht. Dann sagt der Arzt, das hat ja keinen Zweck.

Ich habe in Münster ein PSMA PET/MRT machen lassen und der Arzt, der für die Befundung von PSMA PET/MRTs zuständig ist, schreibt nach meiner Erfahrung nur gesicherte Metastasen in den Bericht. Das ist dann für eine Bestrahlungsplanung gut geeignet. 

Vielleicht kann man auch mit der Fragestellung den Befund beeinflussen. Dann sollte man als Frage schreiben: "Welche Tumorherde sind gesichert zu lokalisieren?"

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

> Auch ich habe naiv gedacht
> Detectionsrate gibt in % an, wie viele der im Individuum "vorhandenen" Metastasen "gesehen" werden. Das ist natürlich naiv, wie sollte man das auch messtechnisch ermitteln?


Doch, das kann man und den Wert ennnt man Sensitivität. Sie gibt den Anteil der durch das Verfahren erkannten Kranken an den wirklich Erkrankten an ("pro Patient") oder das Verhältnis "erkannte Metastasen" (oder was auch immer) zu tatsächlich vorhandenen Metastasen ("pro Läsion"). 100% Sensitivität bedeuten 100% Sicherheit, daß alle Kranken bzw. Läsionen stets erkannt werden (dieses Verfahren muss noch gefunden werden...).
Siehe dazu http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Sensitivit%C3%A4t
Die "messtechnische Ermittlung" erfolgt nachträglich, entweder durch ein nichtinvasives Verfahren mit fast 100% Sensitivität oder durch die Pathologie: indem Prostata, Lymphknoten usw. entnommen werden und jede Stelle (jede Präparatscheibe usw.) mit der Bildgebung verglichen werden. Wenn natürlich die Frage nach wirklich allen Metastasen im Körper im Raum steht, bleibt nur die Obduktion, dann hat der Patient davon nichts mehr, nur die Wissenschaft. Die allerdings dann mit 100% Gewißheit.

Im Artikel vom Magdeburger Symposion werden die Begriffe Sensitivität,  Spezifität und Detektionsrate verwendet. Die Detektionsrate ist die niedrigste Stufe der Erkenntnis. Für die Erstdiagnose eines PCa sollte sie höher sein als die statistische Häufigkeit des PCa, damit ein Verfahren überhaupt Sinn macht (PSA-Screening fällt darunter). Beim biochemischen Rezidiv könnte man erwarten, dass ein gutes Verfahren nahezu 100% Detektionsrate ("pro Patient") erreicht (denn die Probanden sind ja alle erkrankt). Das wäre wenig hilfreich, denn das wissen wir schon vorher. Wichtig sind nur Ergebnisse, die therapeutische Konsequenzen haben: Zitat Symposion "Bei 24 von 38 Patienten führte das Ergebnis der PSMA-PET-Bildgebung zu einer signifikanten Änderung der Therapie, was ja für die Diagnostik immer eine Voraussetzung sein sollte."
Die Detektionsrate somit dient dem schnellen Vergleich der Verfahren untereinander, ohne aufwendige Gegenproben. Wichtig ist dann letztlich nicht die Erkennungs-Vollständigkeit der Läsionen, sondern die Anzahl und die Lokalisation.




> ...bei denen *überhaupt irgendwas* (nämlich mindestens eine Metastase) gesehen wurde, und sagt somit nichts darüber aus, wieviele unentdeckt blieben.


Nicht nur die Unentdeckten (Sensitivität) sind relevant sondern auch die falsch Angezeigten (Spezifität). Nach RPE ist das weniger interessant (denn ein biochemisches Rezidiv impliziert meistens ein Rezidiv). Nach Strahlentherapie oder nach fokalen Behandlungen gehen die PSA-Werte nicht sofort oder nie auf Null. Eine dann durchgeführte Bildgebung, die unklare oder fehlerhaft deklarierte Läsionen zeigt, kann zu unnötigen Folgetherapien, zumindest aber zu Verunsicherung, führen. Für diese Patienten (ich gehöre auch dazu) ist eine hohe Spezifität der Verfahren wichtig.

----------


## Urologe

Ob C11, F18, Ga68 an den Marker angehängt wird ist eigentlich relativ egal (C11 hat leider eine sehr kurze Halbwertzeit, deswegen schlechter).
Entscheidend für die Darstellung ist der Ligand - Cholin, Glukose, PSMA, Bombesin, Somatostatin etc.
Einzig beim "Knochen-PET" nimmt man immer - weil chemisch beste Bindung - Natriumflourid (NaF18). 
Damit ist aktuell eigentlich auch die kleinste Knochenmetastase erkennbar, weil Natriumfluorid ausgezeichnet in den Knochenstoffwechsel geht

----------


## RolandHO

Danke Martin und Urologe für diese sinnvollen Erläuterungen, die im Rahmen dieses Forums sicherlich Wiederholungen sind, aber zumindest in meinem Bewußtsein immer mal wieder verloren gehen.

----------


## RolandHO

Mehr als zwei Monate ist die letzte Messung her. Nun am 29.1.
der neue Wert: 2,45 ng/ml; also praktisch unverändert!

In den vorherigen drei Messperioden seit dem 16.5. ist der
PSA kontinuierlich angestiegen: Diese Werte liegen fast auf einer Geraden
oder einer schwach exponentiellen Kurve, eine
Extrapolation dieses Verlaufs hätte eine Wert zwischen
2,8 und 3 ergeben. Nun also nach 11 Wochen unverändert.

Ich habe ja trotz des Anstiegs weiterhin METABLOC genommen (s. oben).
Und mich gefragt, wie ich die offentsichtlich nachlassende
Wirkung noch einmal stimulieren könnte. Natürlich wäre da
Klaus' Ansatz mit Metformin möglich gewesen. Den wollte
ich mir noch aufsparen. Durch weiteres Nachlesen bin ich auf
*dieser Seite* (und den damit verlinkten Seiten) darauf aufmerksam geworden, 
dass die Wirkung von Metabloc durch Vitamin E möglicherweise 
wieder angeregt werden kann. Wichtig dabei, dass es nicht das 
synthetische alpha-tocopherol ist, sondern das natürliche Vit E mit allen 8 
Komponenten, insbesondere den Tocotrienolen. Die Diskussion
um Tocotrienole hatten wir ja schon im Forum.

Vier Wochen lang habe ich nun zusätzlich zu Metabloc Tocotrienole eingenommen,
das jetzige Ergebnis führe ich zunächst mal darauf zurück.

Die Option Metformin habe ich noch im Sinn und auch schon
mit meinem Uro besprochen, der dem aufgeschlossen gegenübersteht
und mir ein Rezept ausstellen wird.

Unabhängig von diesem Ergebnis wird jetzt am 19.2. ein
PSMA PET/CT durchgeführt. Vom Befund diese Bildgebung
hängt natürlich das weitere Handeln ab: lokale Massnahme, 
oder, wenn das nicht möglich ist, Metformin zum Metabloc bevor ich
dann irgendwann unweigerlich in die Hormontherapie einsteigen müsste.

Mit einem kräftige Helau aus Düsseldorf
Roland


P.S:: Und ein genauso kräftiges Alaaf an die Kölner!

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Roland,

da soll einer sagen, die komplementären Vitamine hätten nicht Einzug hier gefunden. Vor Jahren haben die wenigen die dieses versuchten, sich sehr dumme Kommentare anhören lassen müssen. Aber alles ist im Fluss.




> Wichtig dabei, dass es nicht das 
> synthetische alpha-tocopherol ist, sondern das natürliche Vit E mit allen 8 
> Komponenten, insbesondere den Tocotrienolen. Die Diskussion
> um Tocotrienole hatten wir ja schon im Forum.


Da Du offenbar recht aufgeschlossen bist, solltest Du einmal nach Artemisinin - nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Derrivat Artesunate - gogglen.
Parallelen zu Malaria sind nicht rein zufällig. In Verbindung mit Ferritin II oder besser III ein sehr interessantes Mittel nicht nur gegen Malaria sondern auch gegen Krebs.
Natürlich aus der Wermutpflanze = einjähriger Beifuß.

Viel Spaß beim googlen.

Hans-J.


PS.
Hatte mir immer sehr viel Freude gemacht an der Uni Düsseldorf den trockenen Humor der Düsseldorfer als Kölner aufzumischen. Die Düsseldorfer hatten uns Kölner öfter nicht verstanden.
Ein schönes Beispiel:
Wir hatten Maibäume unseren Mädels gesetzt in Köln Flittard und Düsseldorf Benrath in jungen Jahren.
In Flittard hatten wir nach Anweisung den Stamm etwas eingegraben. Die Erde war wirklich staubtrocken und die Kehlen auch. Der Hinweis der sehr trockenen Erde wurde sofort als Signalwort für kalte Biere gesehen.
In Düsseldorf-Benrath gleiches Procedere, wobei der Vater den Blick zum Himmel richtete und bemerkte: ja es müsse unbedingt eine kräftige Schauer regnen. Alles andere blieb staubtrocken.

Helau und Alaaf

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Hans, für deine Anregungen (die ich immer wieder mit Aufmerksamkeit lese,
wenn ich auch nicht alles vollständig durchschaue), die ich gerne mal
genauer unter die Lupe nehmen werden.

Grüße
Roland

PS: Wir Düsseldorfer (auch ich als vor rund 40 Jahren Zugereister)
verstehen die Kölner so gut, dass wir hier sogar eine echte
Kölsch-Kneipe, den Eigelstein, haben, damit die armen Kölner
nicht an unserem guten Alt-Bier scheitern!

Alaaf und Helau

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

in welcher Form und wieviel Tocotrienole nimmst Du denn? Ich sehe bei Amazon, dass es von Fairvital "LiCaps" gibt und entsprechend auch Kapseln von anderen Firmen. Von diesen LiCaps soll man zwei pro Tag nehmen.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg,

ich nehme Kapseln der Firma *Biotikon* , da ich auch die anderen Produkte für
Metabloc dort beziehe ist das praktisch. Je Kapsel rund 110mg Tocotrienol und
41 mg Tocopherol.

Aus der oben verlinkten Seite habe ich entnommen, dass für eine sinnvolle Wirkung
auf Metabloc mindestens 200mg genommen werden sollen, ich nehme 400mg, d.h. 
2 mal 2 Kapseln pro Tag.
Die fairvital Produkte hatte ich auch gesehen, scheinen sogar etwas günstiger zu sein,
haben aber ansonsten nahezu die gleiche Zusammensetzung.

Am 16.2. lasse ich noch mal PSA messen, eigentlich als Referenzmessung für 
PSMA PET/CT am 19., aber mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.

Roland

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ja, mit den Tocotrienolen scheint wirklich interessant, ich überlege, das auch noch meiner Metabloc/Metformin/Quercetin Sammlung hinzuzufügen.
Möchte darauf hinweisen, dass von den 4 Tocotrienolen nur das Gamma-Tocotrienol Antikrebswirkung zu haben scheint:

http://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200/...5_suppl.e13043

http://tocotrienol.org/en/prostate-health/

https://www.strunz.com/de/news/tocot...vitamin-e.html

Biotikon gibt den Gamma-Tocotrienol Gehalt pro Kapsel explizit an / 50mg.
Bei Fairvital habe ich eben nachgefragt.

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank Roland! Ich hoffe, dass sich Dein PSA Wert weiter stabilisiert.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Klaus,

wieder im - kalten - Lande?

Wenn du auf der fairvital Seite Tocotrienol suchst, dann kannst du auf der
Produktseite unter "Zutaten" die genaue Zusammensetzung finden: sie ist bis auf kleine Abweichungen
identisch mit der von biotikon, da beide Produkte aus Ölpalmenfrucht-Extrak gewonnen werden. 
Auch hier sind es 50 mg Gamma-Tocotrienol.

Meine Verzehrmenge habe ich übrigens hier aus dem Forum von
*dieser* Seite entnommen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Am 19.2. an der Uniklinik Bonn:

Im Gegensatz zu Köln, wo ich in 2016 war, wird hier eine
low-dose CT gemacht. Dazu wird kein Zugang für das
Kontrastmittel gelegt - angenehm - man muss aber
stattdessen zwei große Becher Kontrastmittel trinken. Das 
führte dann in der letzten Phase der Untersuchung zu sehr
starkem, schmerzhaften Druck in der Blase. mußte man eben aushalten.

Ca. 30 min nach der Untersuchung gab es einem mündlichen Befundbericht,
auch anders als in Köln. Der gab dann schon mal eine ersten Eidruck
vom Ergebnis.
Der schriftliche Bericht sollte parallel zum Uro auch mir
zugeschickt werden, hat der Oberarzt extra notiert. Das muss
wohl untergegangen sein, ich habe dann nach ca. 14 Tagen nachgefragt,
deshalb erst jetzt dieser Bericht.

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Befund, die wesentlichen Ergebnisse:

*PSMA-PET:*
Es zeigt sich eine mäßige Tracer-Anreicherung in der Projektion 
auf einen Lymphknoten rechts pararektal (SUVmax 2,2) in der
Voruntersuchung vom 06/2016 keine vermehrte Speicherung hier
abgrenzbar. Zudem neue flaue Speicherung caudal der
Aortenbifurkation rechts (SUVmax 2,1). Ansonsten unauffällige
Tracerverteilung.

*CT:*
Unter Kenntnis der PET findet sich ein etwa 6 x 4 mm messender 
Lymphknoten rechts pararektal (in der VU 6 x 3 mm). Fraglicher 
PSMA-positiver Lymphknoten auch caudal der Aortenbifurkation , ca. 4 mm durchmessend.

*Beurteilung:
*(LK s. oben)
Kein Nachweis eines PSMA-positiven Lokalrezidivs. Kein Hinweis auf
PSMA-positive Fernmetastasen.

So weit der Befundbericht. Auch eine DVD wurde mir noch vor Ort
ausgehändigt. Ich habe mir die Bilder zuhause angesehen: erkenne aber nichts.
Ich sehe auch keine so aussagekräftigen Bilder, wie sie z.B. Konrad
schon mehrmals gezeigt hat. 

*Wie geht es weiter?
*
Morgen erst mal Besprechung mit meinem Uro. Ich habe keine
genau Vorstellung, wo genau die beiden LK sitzen und ob die
mit irgendeiner lokalen Therapie angegangen werden können.
Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Werde aber alles versuchen, um die 
gezielt zu zerstören, bevor ich mich in die irgenwann mal 
unvermeidliche Hormontherapie stürze.

So weit für heute
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> *PSMA-PET:*
> Es zeigt sich eine mäßige Tracer-Anreicherung in der Projektion 
> auf einen Lymphknoten rechts *pararektal* (SUVmax 2,2) in der
> Voruntersuchung vom 06/2016 keine vermehrte Speicherung hier
> abgrenzbar. Zudem neue flaue Speicherung *caudal der
> Aortenbifurkation* rechts (SUVmax 2,1). Ansonsten unauffällige
> Tracerverteilung.
> 
> Ich sehe auch keine so aussagekräftigen Bilder, wie sie z.B. Konrad
> schon mehrmals gezeigt hat.


Einen SUV von nur 2 erkenne ich in meinen Bildern auch nicht
mehr sicher. Je nach Farbskala müsste in den fusionierten
PET/CT-Schnittbildern ein dunkelrotes (rot-gelb-weiss) oder
Violettes (Regenbogenfarben) oder oranges Leuchten sichtbar sein.

Wo suchen?:
  pararektal = Neben dem Enddarm
  caudal der Aortabifurkation = Unterhalb der Aufteilung der Aorta 
in die Beckenarterien. Das liegt etwas tiefer als der Nabel.


Deine beiden sichtbaren Läsionen sind auch im CT sichtbar und
gäben somit ein mögliches Ziel für eine SBRT (Tomotherapy, CyberKnife, etc.)
Das Problem: Diese beiden schwachleuchtenden Knoten sind kaum
alleinverantwortlich für den PSA-Wert von 2.5ng/ml.
Du würdest also mit einer Bestrahlung nur, aber immerhin eine Verzögerung 
erreichen. Das reicht aber den meisten Radioonkologen nicht, um ihre teuren
 Maschinen einzusetzen, wie ich mir grad in diesen Tagen sagen lassen musste.
Eine Zweitmeinung könnte das vielleicht ändern.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Konrad, für deine Hilfestellung beim "Suchen".
Oranges Leuchten sehe ich eher zu viel, so dass mir die
Orientierung fehlt. Vielleicht kann mein Uro helfen.

Ja, SBRT wäre auch meine erste Nachfrage gewesen.

Aber dies:




> Das Problem: Diese beiden schwachleuchtenden Knoten sind kaum
> alleinverantwortlich für den PSA-Wert von 2.5ng/ml.
> Du würdest also mit einer Bestrahlung nur, aber immerhin eine Verzögerung 
> erreichen. Das reicht aber den meisten Radioonkologen nicht, um ihre teuren
>  Maschinen einzusetzen, wie ich mir grad in diesen Tagen sagen lassen musste.
> Eine Zweitmeinung könnte das vielleicht ändern.


macht mir auch Sorgen: Entweder habe ich noch einige PSMA-negative
Quellen, oder eine größere Menge kleiner Metastasen, die zusammen den
Gesamt-PSA bilden.
Mit einer Verzögerung des weiteren Verlaufs wäre ich ja durchaus zufrieden.
Die Problematik, den Radioonkologen überzeugen zu müssen, war mir gar
nicht klar. Gut, dass ich mich jetzt darauf irgendwie vorbereiten kann.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

ich war/bin in der gleichen Situation und möchte von meinen Erfahrungen erzählen. Wenn Du zum Strahlentherapeuten kommst wird er Dich erstmal darauf hinweisen, dass nach Leitlinie für Dich die Hormontherapie vorgesehen ist und keine Metastasenbestrahlung. Daher lehnt er die Bestrahlung ab und fordert Dich auf endlich mit Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Weiteres Argument ist, dass dies nichts bringen würde, die Metastasen würden wieder nachwachsen. Du mußt also schon Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Es wäre Dir klar, dass Metastasen nachwachsen, aber Du hättest einfach keine Ruhe weiter mit Metastasen in Deinem Körper zu leben. Dies würde Dich sehr belasten. Außerdem lege ich als Behandlungskonzept diese Studie von Decaestecker vor.

Ich denke die beiden Metastasen können für den Hauptanteil Deines PSA Wertes verantwortlich sein. Ich hatte ein befallenes Samenbläschen und drei Lymphknotenmetastasen, das waren 3,48 ng/ml. Du kannst erwarten, dass der PSA Wert sich nach der Bestrahlung halbiert und sich die Verdopplungszeit verlängert. Heilen vom Krebs wird Dich die Bestrahlung nicht.

Bei mir war das Verhältnis zwischen dem Radioonkologen, der das PSMA PET/CT machte und dem Strahlentherapeuten: "wir kommunizieren nie!". Der Strahlentherapeut ist nicht bereit den Radioonkologen anzurufen und sich nach den Details des Befundes zu erkundigen. Wenn er die DVD nicht einlesen kann - wie bei mir - so bleiben diese Daten eben bei der Bestrahlungsplanung unberücksichtigt.

Den PSMA PET/CT Befund lässt Du Dir am besten bei einem Termin mit dem Radioonkologen erklären. Ein solcher Termin wird meist abgewimmelt, aber man kann ja hartnäckig sein. Du kannst dann aber selbst den Befund dem Strahlentherapeuten erklären und besprechen, was denn nun genau bestrahlt werden soll. Ich habe mich beim ersten Mal auf den Arzt verlassen und da war eine Metastase nicht bestrahlt worden wie sich nachher aus dem Bestrahlungsplan ergab. Und auch absprechen, welche Dosis angewendet werden soll.

Offenbar geht der schriftliche PSMA PET/CT Befund davon aus, dass eine IMRT Bestrahlung oder Lymphadenektomie gemacht werden soll. Dann ist es nicht so wichtig, wo genau die Metastasen liegen. Es werden die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt oder eine große Zahl Lymphknoten operativ herausgeholt. Bei einer SBRT Bestrahlung ist das aber anders.

Ich habe teilweise DVDs bekommen, wo die gefunden Metastasen farblich nicht markiert waren. Was der Strahlentherapeut dann damit anfangen soll weiß ich nicht, er sagt einem natürlich auch nicht, dass er damit nichts anfangen kann. Zuletzt habe ich auf den DVDs ein Verzeichnis gefunden mit Namen "Results". Darin waren wenige Bilder mit farbiger Markierung der Metastasen. Ansonsten kannst Du Dir diese beim Termin mit dem Radioonkologen ausdrucken lassen und dem Strahlentherapeuten geben. Das habe ich gemacht. Die Daten auf der DVD sind nur ein Teil der Daten, die beim PSMA PET/CT gemacht wurden. Offenbar wird nicht nachgesehen, was sich darauf befindet. Mir sagte der Radioonkologe: ich sehe mir die Patienten-DVD nie an, ich kann nicht sagen was da drauf ist. Es interessiert mich auch überhaupt nicht, ich habe hier mein System mit dem ich arbeite.

Soweit die Geschichte von einem der auszog sich die Metastasen bestrahlen zu lassen. 

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo, Georg, da kommt ja einiges auf mich zu. Um so besser durch
deine Erfahrungen vorbereitet zu sein, vielen Dank für diesen ausführlichen
Erfahrungsbericht.

Irgendwo hattes du berichtet, dass die Strahlendosis bei der ersten
Behandlung nicht ausreichte und nachbestrahlt werden musste, den Bericht
finde ich im Moment nicht: Wie waren da die Verhältnisse?

Vielen Dank
Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Danke, Konrad, für deine Hilfestellung beim "Suchen".
> Oranges Leuchten sehe ich eher zu viel, so dass mir die Orientierung fehlt.


Naja, was da orange (oder sonstwie bunt) leuchtet, sind die Ausscheidungsorgane
wie Leber, Niere, Blase und etwas Darm, weil das radioaktive Zeug wieder raus muss.
 Im Kopf leuchten auch noch Speichel- und Tränendrüsen und die Nasenschleimhaut,
ohne dass da etwas ungesund wäre.
Erst wenn es andernorts leuchtet, eben irgendwo zwischendrin oder in den Knochen,
kommt ein Metastasen-Verdacht auf. In Anhang [4] ist wohl klar, was gemeint sei.
Da fand sich im CT ein stark bergrösserter Lymphknoten.
In den PET-Übersichten Anhang [5] ist nur das dargestellt, was sonst in den fusionierten
Bildern bunt gemacht wird, das PET, ohne CT. Da sieht man, was alles dunkel "leuchtet"
zwischen den genannten Organen, am Schlüsselbein, oder eben nicht, wie auf dem 
mittleren Bild. Nur im Oberschenkelknochen leuchtet es in allen drei Bildern.
Das sind Metastasen, die im mittleren Bild durch die Therapie stark reduziert waren
gegenüber dem linken Bild, und dann im rechten Bild wieder nachgewachsen waren.

Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Zuletzt bin ich mit dreimal 10 Gy bestrahlt worden, das reicht als Dosis völlig aus. Wenn der Strahlentherapeut Dir sagt mit welcher Dosis er strahlen will, rechne ich Dir aus ob das wohl reicht.

Wenn Du z.B. so einen Ausdruck zum Strahlentherapeuten plus die DVD mitbringst, sollte die Bestrahlung klappen. An Hand des Ausdrucks könnt Ihr festlegen, was die Ziele der Bestrahlung sein sollen.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank Konrad und Georg für eure Hinweise und Ratschläge.

Besonders der Hinweis mit dem Bild aus der PSMA-PET/CT von dir Georg, war ein sehr guter Vorschlag. Ich habe direkt den Oberarzt, der mir vor Ort mündlich den Befund erläutert hatte, angeschrieben und wenige Stunden später hatte ich ein entprechendes Bild meiner schönen beiden Lymphknoten als pdf: sehr hilfreich (s. unten)

*PSA-Entwicklung*
Seit meiner letzten erfreulichen Messung, mit nahezu konstantem Wert zur Vormessung, hat es folgende Entwicklung gegeben:

16.2.18: PSA= 2,81 ng/ml
12.3.18: PSA= 2,69 ng/ml

Also zunächst mal ein überraschend heftiger Anstieg von dem Wert davor 2,45, dann aber wieder - leichter  Abfall. Insgesamt reiht sich das in den seit dem 16.5.17 erfolgenden Anstieg ein, der sich durch eine exponentielle Trendkurve mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 13 Monaten beschreiben lässt. Dies ist immer noch besser, als der Verlauf vor Metabloc, in dem die VZ bei unter 8 Monaten lag. Meine gesamte Metabloc-Zeit (d.h. seit dem 26.7.16) liegt damit auf einer exponentiellen Trendkurve mit einer VZ von über 15 Monaten. (Ja, ja das ist ein bisschen Kaffesatzlesen, aber macht Spaß). 

Ich möchte versuchen, die PSA-Entwicklung weiter zu dämpfen, und reihe mich in die von Klaus und Georg aufgezeigte Möglichkeit mit der Einnahme von Metformin ein.
Nach Rücksprache mit meinem Uro, der noch einige Blutwerte kontrolliert hat, nehme ich seit 16.3.18 zunächst morgens nach dem Frühstück 500mg (zum Angewöhnen) und seit 20.3. jeweils morgens und abends 500mg. Dr. Myers rät ja zu noch höheren Dosen, ich will aber erst mal testen, ob sich bei mir eine Wirkung zeigt und so um den 20.4. wieder PSA messen.

Beim Gespräch mit meinem Urologen hat er direkt einen Termin bei meinem Strahlentherapeuten ausgemacht, der vor fast genau 5 Jahren die IMRT-Bestrahlung von Loge und Lymphwegen durchgeführt hat.

*Strahlentherapie*
Ein sehr angenehmes und erfreuliches Gespräch mit Prof. H. (Marien-Hospital, Düsseldorf). Er hatte meine Akte mit dem früheren Bestrahlungsplan zur Hand und zeigte sich sehr erfreut von der Abbildung der beiden zu behandelnden Stellen (Georg, noch mal vielen Dank für diesen Hinweis). Ich hatte vor 5 Jahren mitbekommen, dass ein neues Gebäude für die Strahlentherapie gebaut wurde, damit war auch eine Neuausstattung an Geräten verbunden: SBRT ist seither auch hier möglich und Prof. H. würde es bei mir einsetzen. Es muss natürlich noch eine genaue Strahlungsplanung erfolgen, die dann darüber Auskunft gibt, dass gesundes Gewebe ausreichend geschont wird. Er war auch vollkommen damit einverstanden, dass ich die Wirkung meiner Metabloc/Metformin Einnahme abwarte, um dann weiter zu entscheiden. Von sich aus fragte er nach der DVD der PSMA-PET/CT, die ich in Kopie dabei hatte.

Das ist der Stand der Dinge, der jetzt erst mal bis zur nächsten PSA-Messung so bleibt.

Schöne Ostern an Alle
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

freut mich, dass Du jetzt auch ins Metformin Lager gewechselt bist  :L&auml;cheln:  . Allerdings würde ich schon versuchen 1.500 mg zu erreichen. Die Stampede Studie und auch die Vorläuferstudie von Prof. Gillessen verwendeten 2x850 mg, also 1.700 mg am Tag. 

Da ich selbst einen erhöhten Cholesterin-Spiegel habe (ich glaube wer hat den nicht?), habe ich mir auch Simvastatin verschreiben lassen. Dies soll zusammen mit Metformin einen Synergieeffekt zeigen. Wenn ich die Tabletten aufgebraucht habe, versuche ich es mit Atorvastatin, dass soll noch besser wirken.

Meine letzte PSA Wert Messung ist im Labor schiefgegangen, daher habe ich noch keinen PSA Wert aus dem man etwas ablesen könnte.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg,

da ich die bisherige Dosis gut vertragen habe, werde ich deinem Hinweis folgen und ab heute 3x500mg nehmen.
Auch ich habe einen mir unerklärlichen, sehr hohen Choleterinspiegel (trotz ziemlich konsequenter mediterraner Ernährung),
werde dazu demnächst mit meinem Internisten reden, vor Statinen schrecke ich im Moment noch zurück.

Ich hoffe auf ein erfolgreiches Ergebnis bei allen Medformin-Experimentatoren!

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

also ich vertrage Metformin nicht gut. Da ich gleichzeitig eine kohlenhydratarme Diät begonnen habe ist mein Magen meist leer. Wenn ich dann nicht sofort nach dem Essen Metformin nehme sondern vielleicht eine Stunde später bekomme ich sofort Durchfall. Das hilft zwar auch beim Abnehmen, ist aber unangenehm.

Cholesterin kann die Tumorzelle sehr gut als Energielieferant verarbeiten. Möglicherweise ist dies auch ein Faktor für die Wirkung von Statinen gegen den Tumor. Nach dieser Studie verringerten Statine das Risiko innerhalb von sechs Jahren an Prostatakrebs zu sterben um 47%, bei adipösen Patienten sogar um 62%. Auch wenn man die Studie nicht 1:1 akzeptieren will, so man kann doch schon eine Wirkung gegen Prostatakrebs erwarten.

Eine Hormontherapie machen wir Prostatapatienten klaglos, aber Statine? Ich habe auch schon von anderer Seite gehört, dass man Statine vermeiden möchte. Mein Hausarzt meinte, es gäbe jetzt eine neue Studie, die Statine wieder in ein besseres Licht stellen würde. Bei meinem nächsten Besuch frage ich mal was das für eine Studie sei.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Georg, es tut mir aufrichtig leid, dass Metformin bei dir  diese unangenehmen Begleiterscheinungen hat.
Ich hoffe, es ist so weit erträglich, dass du weiter durchhalten kannst und dann auch davon
profitierst.

Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren es auch mit kohlenhydratarmer Ernährung probiert. Hatte mir dazu das Buch
"Krebszellen lieben Zucker-Patienten brauchen Fett" von Prof. U. Kämmerer beschafft. Auch damit, lieber Georg,
kann man doch satt werden und muss nicht mit leerem Magen leben.
Bei mir zeigte sich nicht die geringste Wirkung auf den PSA Verlauf, deshalb bin ich zu einer moderat
kohlenhydrathaltigen Ernährung übergegangen, also keine (oder wenig/selten) "Sättigungsbeilage" wie
Kartoffeln, Nudeln, Reis, wenig Brot, nahezu keine Süßigkeiten (was mir nicht schwer fällt, da ich lieber "sauer" mag).
Auch scheint es doch so zu sein, dass "unser Krebs" nicht so stark auf Zucker reagiert (ich erinnere mich an 
einen Hinweis von LowRoad und Urologe fs).

Da macht mir mein Cholesterin schon mehr Gedanken, der von dir erwähnte Zusammenhang mit Krebs ist mir
bekannt und bewußt. Das wird auf jeden Fall meine nächste Baustelle.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich muss einfach daran denken sofort nach dem Essen Metformin zu nehmen oder es weglassen, wenn es später geworden ist. Ich will aber schon gerne sehen ob es den PSA Wert senkt.

Mich hatte diese Studie beeindruckt: dort hatten die Teilnehmer 14 Kilo abgenommen! Und dabei steht die kohlenhydratarme Diät im dringenden Verdacht, gegen Prostatakrebs zu wirken. Außerdem, dass Bauchfett nicht gesund ist, ist wohl selbst bei Übergewichtigen unstrittig.

Jedenfalls habe ich bereits deutlich abgenommen. Die Gürtel muss ich schon zwei Löcher enger machen. Geholfen hat vielleicht auch, dass die Mittel der Metabloc Kombination: Metformin, Alpha-Liponsäure und Garcinia Cambodia, als Schlankmacher gelten.

Die Diät ist recht einfach durchzuführen. Morgens und Abends esse ich Eiweißbrot statt Graubrot, Mittags und im Restaurant beschränke ich mich auf Fleisch/Fisch, Gemüse und Salat.  Als Snack zwischendurch ein gekochtes Ei. Die Getränke sind Mineralwasser, Kaffee, Tee. Im Restaurant ein Glas Wein. Eine Sättigungsbeilage braucht man nicht wenn man etwas mehr Gemüse isst. Obwohl jeder Käse erlaubt ist, greift man besser zu Frischkäse, um Kalorien zu sparen.

Georg

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Georg und alle Interessierten,

hast Du Dich schon mal mit *Haferkleie* beschäftigt. Zur Colesterinsenkung und bei Diabetes Typ 2 steht ihre Wirkung außer Zweifel.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Heribert,

nein, Haferkleie hatte ich bisher nicht im Blick. Aber mit 100 g Haferkleie würde ich schon etwa soviel Kohlenhydrate aufnehmen, wie ich mir derzeit als tägliche Obergrenze gesetzt habe.

Georg

----------


## Heribert

> nein, Haferkleie hatte ich bisher nicht im Blick. Aber mit 100 g Haferkleie würde ich schon etwa soviel Kohlenhydrate aufnehmen, wie ich mir derzeit als tägliche Obergrenze gesetzt habe.


Es müssen keine 100 Gramm sein.



> Haferkleie nimmt im Durchschnitt das 25-fache seines eigenen Volumens in  Flüssigkeit auf. Das bedeutet, ein Teelöffel Haferkleie (ca. 15g)  bildet in deinem Bauch etwa eine Masse von 350g.


Sie sättigt ungemein.

----------


## RolandHO

soll ich nun lachen oder weinen: am 2.5. PSA= 2,64 ng/ml. Also nach ca. 
6 Wochen Metabloc plus Metformin ein geringfügiger Abfall von
2,69 auf 2,64. Im Stillen hatte ich auf einen ähnlichen Erfolg
wie bei Klaus gehofft.

Aber immerhin: ein Stillstand (bzw. leichter Rückgang) ist besser als
ein Anstieg. Deshalb mache ich jetzt erst mal für weitere
sechs Wochen weiter, mal schauen was passiert.
Vielleicht kann ich die Metformin Einnahme noch optimieren? 
Im Moment nehme ich jeweils 500mg nach den drei Tagesmahlzeiten,
oder ist eine andere Verteilung günstiger? Oder Steigerung auf 2000mg?

Danach bleibt dann die Option SBRT auf die beiden bisher
als befallen erkannten LK, das werde ich auf jeden Fall angehen,
wenn der PSA-Wert weiter ansteigt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich nehme seit drei Monaten Metformin und Simvastatin und mein PSA Wert steigt leicht an. Der erhoffte Abfall hat sich noch nicht gezeigt.

Da in der STAMPEDE Studie 1.700 mg pro Tag verwendet werden, denke ich, liegst Du mit den 1.500 mg schon richtig. Myers empfiehlt die Maximaldosis von 2000 mg, d.h. 1000 mg morgens und 1000 mg abends.

Ich glaube eine SBRT Bestrahlung auf die beiden LK ist immer besser als keine Bestrahlung. Mit Metformin+Metabloc wollte ich die Zeit bis zu meiner nächsten SBRT Bestrahlung verlängern.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Georg, dann geht es uns ja sehr ähnlich, und auch mir geht es darum, 
die Zeit bis zur SBRT Bestrahlung noch etwas hinauszuschieben. Dass dies
unweigerlich kommt ist mir klar.

Bei der Blutabnahme habe ich ein vollständiges Blutbild erbeten, um
insbesondere meine stark erhöhten Fettwerte zu kontrollieren. Heute
kam das Laborblatt und die Überraschung war groß: Alle Fettwerte haben sich
in die "gute" Richtung entwickelt, z. Teil sehr kräftig. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen 
zu haben, dass Metformin eine günstige Wirkung auf Cholesterin hat. Das wäre
auf jeden Fall ein erfreulicher Nebeneffekt.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte auch ein Blutbild machen lassen. Die ernährungsbedingten Werte haben sich alle sehr deutlich verbessert, sind alle mitten im Normbereich gelandet. Ich nehme ja noch Simvastatin, dass das Cholesterin senkt, und mache ketogene Diät. 

Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht gegen Tumor wirkt, aber endlich habe ich es geschafft drastisch abzunehmen. Wahrscheinlich nicht nur durch die Diät, Metformin und ALA sollen ja auch zu Gewichtsabnahme führen.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Liebes Forum,

sechs Wochen nach der letzten Messung nun wieder,
am 12.6., zur Blutabnahme. Die Nachfrage nach dem 
Ergebnis habe ich selbst etwas verzögert (aus Furcht
vor dem Ergebnis?), ohne Grund:

PSA=2,50 ng/ml

Also eine Reduktion um 0,14 gegenüber dem Vorwert.
Ich habe unverändert METABLOC zusammen mit Tocotrienol 
und Metformin genommen. Metformin scheint also auch bei 
mir zu wirken, nicht so spektakulär wie bei Klaus, aber
damit und mit meiner Situation kann ich erst mal
sehr zufrieden sein: ich denke fast jeden Tag auch an die
schwere Situation einige Kollegen, wie z.B. Konrad und Sepp.

Natürlich mache ich weiter und in ca. sechs Wochen gibt es 
wieder einen neuen Wert. Warum 6 Wochen? Die Metformin 
Schachtel enthält 120 Tabletten, 3 pro Tag macht fast 6 Wochen
bis zum nächsten Rezept.

Ich wünsche Allen Erfolg und Glück bei ihrer Therapie
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

..geht es abwärts, wenn auch in Tippelschritten.
Mein neuer Wert vom 23.7.18: PSA=2,48 ng/ml.

Ich weiss: das ist möglicherweise im Rahmen der 
Messunsicherheit, deren Wert ich nicht kenne,
aber besser ein kleiner Abfall als ein großer Anstieg  :L&auml;cheln: .

Jetzt geht es 6 Wochen so weiter wie oben beschrieben,
morgen geht es nach Capalonga (Italien), das mit
32° doch wesentlich angenehmere Temperaturen verspricht
also die tropischen 36/38° hier in Düsseldorf.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

mit dem Ergebnis kannst Du sehr zufrieden sein. Schönen Urlaub!

WernerE

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Roland,

Danke für Deinen Beitrag in meinem Thread.
Welche Gründe hast Du, die SBRT-Bestrahlung der befallenen LK herauszuzögern?
Deine Metformineinnahme einschließlich METABLOC schwächen Dein Rezidiv.
Eine vorbereitende HT würde eine Bestrahlung zusätzlich unterstützen.

Während und nach der Bestrahlung habe ich Simvastatin abgesetzt; ohne Steigerung der Blutfettwerte, dank Metformin und deutlicher Gewichtsreduzierung.

Beste Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Lothar, für deine Hinweise.
Zur Zeit bin ich auf der Wolga unterwegs, natürlich auf einem Schiff. Morgen geht es zum zweiten mal nach Wolgograd
und anschließend nach Rostov am Don, von wo aus wir dann wieder Richtung Heimat fliegen.

Dann kommt wieder die Zeit der verstärkten Beschäftigung mit der Krankheit: PSA messen und dann 
Entscheidung über den weiteren Verlauf. Das werde ich dann hier mit euch diskutieren.

Alles Gute allen Mitlesern
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Liebe Leser,

glücklicherweise hat mein PCa ja eine eher geringe Dynamik,
daher erst jetzt kurz zum Stand der Dinge.

Eine Rückschau:
In 2015/16 hatte ich einen - vom mathematische Standpunkt wunderschönen -
exponentiellen PSA Anstieg mit einer Verdopplungszeit
von ca. 7 Monaten auf den Wert 1,3 ng/ml. Mit diesem Wert bin
ich seit dem 15.6.2016 (also vor rund 2,5 Jahren)
 in die METABLOC-Einnahme eingestiegen.
Seit dem 16.3. dieses Jahres habe ich das um Metformin ergänzt.

Mit einigen Aufs und Abs ist der PSA Wert im Trend leicht gestiegen.
Die letzten Werte:
23.7.18      2,48 mg/ml
*11.9.18      2,60 ng/ml
6.11.18      2,60 ng/ml

*
Seit der Metformin Einnahme hatte PSA von 2,81 ng/ml
kommend eine leicht fallende Tendenz, am 11.9. leider 
wieder ein leichter Anstieg. Rund zwei Monate später erst mal
wieder Stillstand. Die nächste Messung ist mit dem Uro für
Anfang Januar verabredet.

Ich möchte die sicherlich notwendige Bestrahlung meiner beiden befallenen LK
hinauszögern, um weiter therapiefreie Zeit zu gewinnen.
Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass Metabloc/Metformin nicht nur PSA-Kosmetik 
macht, sondern der gesehene PSA Verlauf auch eine
Entsprechung im realen Tumorgeschehen hat. Ich werde dazu auf jeden Fall
vor dem nächsten Therapieschritt ein weiteres PSMA-PET/CT machen lassen
(das letzte ist vom 19.2.18 bei PSA=2,81 ng/ml).

Von der Wolga berichte ich - vielleicht -in der Plauderecke.

Vorweihnachtliche Grüße und -aus Düsseldorf - ein erstes Helau
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Nachdem ich beim letzten Eintrag noch voller Optimismus war, jetzt eine doppelte
Ernüchterung: meine neuer Wert

*PSA 15.1.19:  3,17 ng/ml*

Im Verlauf des kurzen Telefongesprächs mit dem Uro kam dann raus,
dass der letzte Wert vom 6.11.18 nicht 2,60 sondern 2,90 gewesen sein. Wobei ich
mir sehr sicher bin und es damals auch direkt so aufgeschrieben habe, dass er 2,60 gesagt hatte
und wir uns noch gemeinsam über den unveränderten Wert zur Vormessung gefreut hatten.

Nun ist es wie es ist: Die Dynamik (gemessen an Verdopplungszeiten) hält sich noch in Grenzen
(rund 12 bzw 17 Monate), aber Handeln ist angesagt.

Am Montag Besprechung mit dem Uro: Wahrscheinlich erneutes 
PSMA PET/CT und sollten sich die beiden schon in der letzten Bildgebung
befallenen LK bestätigen dann SBRT.

Ist das vernünftig? Sollte man auch diese SBRT mit Hormontherapie kombinieren,
gibt es dafür Evidenz oder Plausibilität? Ich möchte jedenfalls alles tun, um den
Tumorprogress einzudämmen.

Trotz Allem, jetzt ist auch Karneval und wie jedes Jahr
besuchen wir einige der alternativen Karnevalssitzungen
(meist "Stunk"-Sitzung genannt)
Deshalb:

Alaaf (ja so tolerant sind wir in Düsseldorf) und Helau
Roland

PS: Ich  behalte die Einnahme von Metablok und Metformin bei, da ich
vermute dass ich damit immer noch längere VZ habe als ohne.

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Roland,

trotz Deines gestiegenen PSA-Wert, Alaaf von Bonn nach Düsseldorf.
Wegen der aktuellen Entwicklung würde ich auch ein neues PSMA/PET-CT machen lassen.
Falls sich dort auch eine Dynamik beim LK-Befall erkennen lässt, würde ich eine SBRT-Bestrahlung alsbald durchführen.
Bei einer Logenbestrahlung, besonders bei höheren PSA-Werten, wird eine vorlaufende und begleitende Hormontherapie empfohlen. Wie so sollte dies bei einer SBRT-Bestrahlung anders sein?!
Metablock und Metformin würde ich jedenfalls beibehalten.
Meine Logenbestrahlung wurde auch - im Rahmen eines Forschungsprojekts- durch Metformin unterstützt (siehe mein Thread).
Begleitend habe ich noch Hyperthermie angewendet und 2x wöchentlich hohe Vitamin-C-Infusionen bekommen.

Viele Grüße 

Lothar

----------


## Georg_

> sollten sich die beiden schon in der letzten Bildgebung befallenen LK bestätigen dann SBRT


Ich sage mal einfach, natürlich sind die beiden LK noch da und vielleicht ein weiterer dazu. Ich selbst habe diese befallenen Lymphknoten mit Cyberknife bestrahlen lassen. Der PSA Wert hat sich halbiert, um dann wieder anzusteigen, und die Verdopplungszeit hat sich um das Doppelte verlängert. Es gibt keine stichfesten Beweise, dass diese Behandlung das Überleben verlängert, aber die Nebenwirkungen einer SBRT sind fast immer so gering, dass ich es machen lassen würde. Die Gründe, sie nicht zu beseitigen, sind letztlich Kostengründe im Gesundheitswesen.

Die Strahlenärztin hatte mir von einer ADT abgeraten, ich vermute sie wollte sehen, wie ihre Bestrahlung wirkt. Aus heutiger Sicht hätte ich besser eine ADT gemacht. Eine Bicalutamid Therapie würde mir ausreichen. Jedenfalls möchte man nicht nach einem Jahr wieder neue Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT sehen und damit ist zu rechnen, wenn man keine ADT macht.

Bei den hohen Dosen ist unklar, ob eine Hormontherapie die Wirkung der Bestrahlung verbessert. Jedenfalls wird der Progress aufgehalten und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass eine ADT besser wirkt, je weniger Tumormasse da ist. Da kann weniger zu resistenten Zellen mutieren und vielleicht hat man mit den Metastasen auch einige resistente Tumorzellen erledigt. Das ist aber nur meine Hoffnung.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

PCa schreitet fort mittels weiterer Entartung einzelner Zellen (Mutation und Selektion). Ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine Zelle 1 zu 100.000.000.000, dass innerhalb eines Jahres eine bösartige Linie entsteht, so wird es bei 1 Billion Zellen 10 solche Mutationen im Jahr geben. Hinzu kommt noch, dass große Zellverbände vermutlich ein tumorgünstiges Klima schaffen. Eine Tumormassenreduktion ist daher sehr wichtig, sofern sie mit vertretbaren Nebenwirkungen erreicht werden kann.

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare und Anregungen.
Ich werde jetzt schleunigst einen Termin für das PET/CT machen, dauert erfahrungsgemäß einige Wochen,
und auch kurz darauf einen Termin bei meinem Strahlen-Prof. Mal sehen, was er
zur parallelen ADT meint.
Bis gespannt.

PS: Auch dein Avatar, Martin, sehr interessant und ein wenig rätselhaft. In meinem - japanischen -Zeichenwörterbuch habe ich "Klugheit" "Weisheit" gefunden, stimmt auf jeden Fall

----------


## MartinWK

Roland, mangels Zeit und Vorbildung schaffe ich es gerade, ein wenig beizutragen - meilenweit von LowRoad oder Georg entfernt.

----------


## RolandHO

Mit meinem Uro habe ich drei Handlungsmöglichkeiten besprochen:

1. sofortige Hormontherapie
2. Strahlentherapie SBRT auf die beiden LK
3. operative Entfernung der befallenen LK


1) Er schlägt Einstieg in die Hormontherapie vor (entspricht ja wohl auch Leitlinie in meiner Situation), mann kann ja dann bei Unwirksamwerden immer noch mit lokalen Massnahmen weitermachen.

2) Auch SBRT würde er mitmachen, ihr Vorteil der sehr eng umgrenzten Wirkung ist aber auch ein Nachteil, da die Mitbehandlung von umgebenden LK, die womöglich schon Mikrometastasen aufweisen, nicht gegeben ist.

3) Wenn schon lokale Behandlung, so würde er zur operativen Entfernung der LK und ihrer Umgebung raten. Er hat schon mehrere Patienten an der UNI-Klinik Köln (Prof. Heidenreich,  offene OP) mit gutem Ergebnis bei geringen Nebenwirkungen behandeln lassen.

Die erste Alternative habe ich für mich im Stillen schon ausgeschlossen: Wenn überhaupt möglich, will ich eine lokale Behandlung versuchen, metastases-directed therapy, wie sie im Forum ja schon mehrfach diskutiert wurde.
Zunächst habe ich im Forum einige Erfahrungen mit Lymphadenektomie nochmals nachgelesen, da gibt es ja einiges an Erfahrungen z.B. bei Hermut_S, vaukaa, WernerJ, PeterAS, Wolfgang aus Berlin und anderen und auch den Vortrag von Dr. Kwon und den Text "Lokale Therapien " (Dank an Georg) und Erfahrungen von Dr. Maurer mit seiner radio guided OP (die führen ja auch noch Andere aus, z.B. Prof. Heidenreich in Köln).
Der theoretische Vorteil der OP durch die erweiterte Entfernung von möglicherweise befallenen LK überzeugt mich schon, aber der Gedanke an eine offene OP mehr oder weniger im vorbestrahlten Gebiet macht mir jetzt schon Bauchschmerzen.

Die Ergebnisse von Dr. Maurer, wie sie Georg *hier* zusammengestellt hat, sind ja auch überzeugend, zumindest was die Wirkung unmittelbar nach dem Eingriff angeht (die PSA Werte wurden 6 Wochen später gemessen). Aber ich sehe noch nicht:  werden wirklich weniger neue Metastasen im Behandlungsgebiet und der Umgebung gebildet als bei SBRT und/oder ist die Zeit bis zum Progress/nächsten Therapieschritt größer als bei SBRT?

Auch die Ergebnisse von SBRT sind nicht so schlecht, wie LowRoad *hier* zitiert: nach 14 Monaten waren noch 78% systemisch therapiefrei. Und in der Phase II Studie (SBRT bei 25 Patienten, OP bei 6) von Piet Ost (die von LowRoad in dem nachfolgenden Interview erwähnt wird) ergibt sich ein median ADT-free survival von 21 Monaten gegenüber der Vergleichsgruppe (nur Beobachtung) von 13 Monaten. Das ist ja der Medianwert, da kann man sich persönlich noch Argumente überlegen, warum man eher "rechts" vom Median liegen könnte.
Piet Ost sagt auch "Wenn sie wissen wollen, welcher Ansatz (gemeint ist SBRT oder OP) onkologisch am besten ist, dann wissen wir das immer noch nicht."

Da gibt es jetzt erst mal einiges zum Überlegen, und da der aktuelle PSA-Wert mit 3,17 ng/ml nicht so weit weg liegt von dem der letzten PSMA PET/CT (2,8) haben wir vereinbart, Ende des Monats noch mal zu messen und dann weiter zu entscheiden. Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach einen PSA-Rückgang nach Anstiegen, vielleicht gibt es ja noch eine Restwirkung von Metabloc/Metformin?

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

das sind Fragen, zu denen es keine Antworten aus großen, randomisierten Studien gibt. Also nur ein paar Gedanken zu Deinem Beitrag:

1. Hormontherapie: man kann mit metastasengerichteter Therapie den Beginn der ADT verzögern. Das ist aber im Durchschnitt ein Jahr, bei Deiner Verdopplungszeit vielleicht länger. Jedenfalls geht dieses Jahr ziemlich schnell vorbei wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen muss. Auch die randomisierte Studie von Piet Ost, die Du erwähnt hast, konnte nur 8 Monate Verzögerung zeigen, was auch für Piet Ost wohl eine Enttäuschung war. Seine neue Studie kombiniert die metastasengerichtete Therapie nun mit 6 Monaten ADT. Auch ich halte jetzt eine adjuvante ADT für sinnvoll, sonst bilden sich einfach zu schnell neue Metastasen. Da ich auch kein Freund von ADT bin, nehme ich jetzt Bicalutamid. Dies zeigt bei mir noch keine Nebenwirkungen außer trockener Haut.

3. LND: Ich kann nicht erkennen, ob bei Dir nur die Prostataloge bestrahlt wurde oder auch die Lymphabflusswege. Wahrscheinlich nur die Prostataloge, dann ist es ziemlich problemlos die Lymphknoten operativ zu entfernen. Wir hatten hier im Forum einen Beitrag, bei dem trotz des von Prof. Heidenreich zur Lokalisation eingesetzten Geräts offenbar der befallene Lymphknoten nicht erwischt wurde. Von daher tendiere ich eher zu Dr. Maurer, das ist aber nur eine persönliche Preferenz. Meist wird bei einer Lymphadenektomie nicht nur der befallene Lymphknoten entfernt sondern auch weitere, die nach allgemeinen Vorgaben bei einer solchen Operation entfernt werden sollen. Bei einem Teil dieser Lymphknoten kann sich dann Prostatakrebs zeigen, der im PSMA PET/CT noch nicht sichtbar war. Es wird also mehr Tumormasse entfernt, als mit einer gezielten SBRT Bestrahlung.

2. Bestrahlung: Ob man mit SBRT nur die befallenen Lymphknoten oder mit IMRT die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlen soll ist eine offene Frage. Nach dem, was ich so gelesen habe, konnte keine längere Verzögerung der ADT bei einem der beiden Verfahren festgestellt werden. Daher tendiere ich zu SBRT, was weniger Sitzungen bedeutet und in diesem Fall weniger Nebenwirkungen verursacht. Offen gesagt, wenn wieder neue Metastasen auftreten, fragt man sich, ob man nicht doch besser IMRT gemacht hätte. Aber dann kann man es genauso wenig sagen wie vorher. Nach meiner Erfahrung halbiert sich der PSA Wert durch die SBRT Bestrahlung und die Verdopplungszeit verlängert sich deutlich. Das ist ja schon mal ein Erfolg. In dieser Studie wurden mit SBRT ähnlich wie mit IMRT die Lymphabflusswege bestrahlt. Ob Du das in Deutschland bekommen kannst? Ich glaube nicht.

An sich kannst Du Deinen nächsten PSA Wert problemlos schon mal ausrechnen. Weißt Du dann wie Du entscheiden sollst? Bedenke auch, dass die Organisation einer lokalen Therapie leicht über sechs Monate dauern kann. Gesprächstermine machen und Unterlagen versenden, Ablehnung erfahren, neue Termine machen, Änderung der Entscheidung auf Grund neuer Informationen, Voruntersuchungen, Zeit bis zum Termin der Therapie, Durchführung der Therapie. Da metastasengerichtete Therapie nicht leitliniengerecht ist hört man grundsätzlich erstmal von allen Seiten: machen Sie Hormontherapie. Man muss dann schon sehr hartnäckig bleiben um die gewünschte Therapie zu bekommen. 

Man kann auch sagen, man mache intermittierende Hormontherapie und wolle noch zusätzlich metastasengerichtete Therapie. Dann kann der Arzt dies für seine Haftpflichtversichung in den Arztbericht schreiben.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg und Mitleser,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Analyse.

Mit deiner Bemerkung zu meinem nächsten PSA Wert hast du vollkommen recht: 
Der Erkenntnisgewinn ist nahe Null und ich ärgere mich auch schon über
diese Verschiebung.

Ich hatte in meiner Strahlentherapie 2013 neben Prostataloge auch
Bestrahlung der Lymphabflusswege, da ich bereits in der Primärdiagnostik
einen befallenen LK hatte, der in der OP erfolgreich entfernt wurde (N1(1/13)).
Deshalb auch meine Bedenken mit der OP im vorbestrahlten Gebiet, 
aber dies lässt sich ja durch ein Gespräch mit einem Operateur klären. 

Du hast wohl die Erfahrungen von WernerJ im Gedächtnis mit der vergeblichen
LK Operation. Ich glaube aber, Prof. Heidenreich hat zu der Zeit noch nicht 
radio-guided operiert. Ich werde mich mit ihm in Verbindung setzen und die 
Möglichkeit der OP erfragen.

Vor einem Jahr, nach meinem letzten PSMA PET/CT hatte ich schon mit meinem 
früheren Strahlenprof gesprochen und ihm auch die Bilder der befallenen LK vorgelegt. 
Durch Vergleich mit dem früheren Bestrahlungsplan konnte er feststellen, dass diese 
befallenen LK ausserhalb des früheren Bestrahlungsgebiets liegen und daher von ihm 
mit SBRT behandelt werden können. Insofern war die Bestrahlung 2013 erfolgreich, 
da in diesem Gebiet kein neuer Befund aufgetreten ist.

Ich habe gerade den Bericht unseres Forumskollegen Richard (*por991 #83)* gelesen, 
der sich für eine OP bei Prof. Heidenreich entschieden hat und werde ihn noch
um Informationen und Erfahrungsbericht bitten, vielleicht kann ich das
noch in meine Entscheidung mit einfliessen lassen.

Ganz grob gesehen, sehe ich die Vor- und Nachteile von OP und SBRT so:

_Radio-guided OP der LK:_
VORTEILE:
    bessere Tumorkontrolle durch vollständige Entfernung der LK und
    damit stärkerer PSA Abfall und längere Wirkungsdauer bis zum Wiederanstieg
    Eine spätere SBRT ist leichter möglich, da kein weiteres vorbestrahltes Gebiet
NACHTEILE:
    stärkere Nebenwirkungen der OP: Nervenschmerzen, Lymphödem, 
    im Extremfall bis zum Exitus (s. LowRoads *Bericht hier #33)*

_SBRT:_
VORTEILE: 
    geringere Nebenwirkungen, 
NACHTEILE:
    Tumorkontrolle nicht so gut was PSA Absinken und Wirkungsdauer angeht
    Weitere Strahlentherapie wird zunehmend schwieriger

Ich werde versuchen diese Vor- und Nachteile für mich etwas zu quantifizieren,
indem ich noch weiter im Forum stöbere, um dann mal zu entscheiden. Dabei habe
ich ja durch meinen Urologen und meinen Strahlentherapeuten bereits Unterstützung
für eine lokale Therapie.

Bis dann
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

Du meinst wohl diesen Beitrag, ich konnte mich nicht so gut erinnern. Das wäre für mich aber keine Empfehlung für eine Operation bei Prof. Heidenreich.
Werner schreibt: (Begründung: Schwierigkeit wegen Vernarbungen im vorbestrahlten Bereich)

Prof. Heidenreich hat über die Lymphadenektomie auch in Magdeburg referiert, lies Dir das alles doch mal durch. Auch hier nur ein zeitlich begrenzter Erfolg.

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8160#post88160

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8401#post88401

Grundsätzlich erfolgt auch die Lymphadenektomie nach einem bestimmten Template. Da gibt es unterschiedliche Erweiterungen, je weiter desto mehr Nebenwirkungen. Wenn Deine beiden Lymphknoten schon recht weit vom üblichen Bereich entfernt liegen, wie Du schreibst, ist es fraglich, ob eine Lymphadenektomie noch viele Lymphknoten in der Nähe auf Verdacht entfernt oder entfernen sollte.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Der PCa ist immer wieder für kleine Überraschung gut, manchmal sogar eine positive.

 Ich war ja  mit Georg der Meinung, die nächste Messung würde nichts Neues mehr ergeben, nun das Ergebnis vom 26.2.: *PSA = 2,96 ng/ml*. Statt des zu erwartenden Anstiegs also wieder ein  kleiner  Rückgang um 0,2, womit ich mich wieder dem Wert vor einem Jahr nähere.

 In dieser zurückliegenden Messperiode habe ich

streng auf die genaue auch zeitliche Einnahme von Metabloc und Metformin geachtetzusätzlich wieder Vit D zu mir genommenund auch genau auf sinnvolle Ernährung geachtet 
 Vielleicht hat's was gebracht?

 Nachem ich mir die von Georg oben verlinkten Seiten noch mal durchgelesen habe, hatte ich nun auch ein Gespräch bei Prof. Heidenreich. Er hat über den möglichen Eingriff aufgeklärt und sah auch keinen Hinderungsgrund durch voraufgegangene DaVinci OP und die Strahlentherapie.
Die OP-Dauer beträgt ca. 1,5 h, geringer Blutverlust , ca. 1% Lymphozele. Insofern war das Gespräch ganz ermutigend.
 Der Erfolg ist dagegen eher nachdenklich machend: ca. 10% mit Remission für 5 Jahre; 30% für 3 bis 5 Jahre während bei ca. 40% im Laufe eines Jahres Wiederanstieg auftrat. (Zahlen aus der Erinnerung, hatte ich mir erst später notiert).

 Unter Prof. Heidenreichs Mitarbeit wurde (s. *dieses paper*) ein Vorhersagemodell entwickelt, dass aus voroperativen Parametern Patienten identifizieren kann, die am meisten von der Lymphadenektomie profitieren bzw. eher nicht profitieren. (In dem paper wurden 25% klinisches Wiederauftreten im ersten Jahr berichtet). Um das anzuwenden soll bei mir zunächst ein weiteres PSMA PET/CT angefertigt werden (das letzte liegt ein Jahr zurück, bei PSA=2,8 ng/ml), danach weitere Besprechung.

 Einen Termin für PSMA PET/CT habe ich mir selbst beschafft, dabei vielen Dank an die entsprechende KISP-Klinikliste. Hier in meiner Heimatstadt Düsseldorf ist eher tote Hose mit dieser Untersuchung. Durch die Liste bin ich auf die Klinik Maria Hilf in Mönchengladbach aufmerksam geworden und habe mich dort vorgestellt: eine sehr neue, moderne Klinik, was auch für die Nuklearmedizin gilt, die seit August 2018 mit einem neuen PET/CT Scanner ausgestattet ist.

 Der Chefarzt der dortigen Nuklearmedizin hat mir F- (Fluor) statt Ga-PSMA empfohlen. Wir haben kurz die physikalischen Grundlagen der besseren Wirkungsweise besprochen (er ist nicht nur Mediziner sondern auch Physiker!). Ich habe ihm von Erfahrungen berichtet (wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Georg das berichtet), dass damit zu viele kleine Stellen detektiert werden, die dann im Befundbericht als zweifelhaft, aber möglicherweise befallen genannt werden, was dann dazu führte, dass der Strahlentherapeut die Behandlung ablehnte. Er konnte meine Bedenken ein wenig zerstreuen, ich hoffe das haut hin.

 Ich bin noch gar nicht entschieden, ob ich den operativen- oder den Strahlenweg gehen werde, viel hängt jetzt natürlich auch vom Ergebnis der Bildgebung ab (am 28.3.).
 Meine bisherige Medikation mit Metabloc und Metformin nehme ich erst mal weiter, denn ingesamt haben beide Massnahmen zu einer Verminderung des PSA-Anstiegs geführt. Ich werde eine entsprechende Kurzanalyse demnächst im Metabloc-thread zeigen.


 Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Bei Fluor ist wohl 18F-DCFPyL gemeint. Unterstützung hat der Chefarzt durch diese Studie (aus Köln, Heidenreich ist Mitautor): https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27908968
(Ich hqbe den vollen Text, finde den Link aber nicht mehr)
und diese hier: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5802365/
Eine prospektive Studie ist in den USA aufgelegt: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT02981368
auch https://www.onclive.com/publications...ncer-detection
Die Ergebnisse werden im August veröffentlicht. Vielleicht hat der Chefarzt schon Insiderinfos?

----------


## RolandHO

Danke Martin für deine Hinweise, der link zum Volltext befindet sich
übrigens auf der gleichen Seite.

Am Montag zur Vorbereitung des PET/CT noch mal zur
Blutabnahme beim Urologe: PSA = 3,08 ng/ml, also wieder
leicht gestiegen.

Damit bin ich heute recht frohgemut zur Untersuchung gefahren,
erhoffte ich mir doch davon die Bestätigung der beiden
in der Bildgebung von vor einem Jahr befundeten Lymphknoten.

Die Organisation und Durchführung im MariaHilf in Mönchengladbach
war wirklich gut. Anschließend erste Beurteilung am Bildschirm.

Prof. S. meinte, die in der Voruntersuchung gefundenen LK könne er
so nicht als Metastasen bestätigen. Stattdessen fand er (Hier der SCHOCK):
eine starke Traceranreicherung in der Lunge. Davon war etwas auch
in der Voruntersuchung zu sehen, aber dort war das Bild zu diffus und
verrauscht. In der jetzigen Bildgebung ziemlich klar (dank F statt Ga?). 
Er muss es noch den Radiologen vorlegen um das genau beurteilen zu können.

Ihr könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen, dass ich nun ziemlich von der
Rolle bin. Eben noch die Hoffnung auf "lediglich" LK-Metastasen
mit der Option auf lokale Behandlung, und nun dies.

Habe auch schon einiges im Forum und im ersten Rat gelesen
zur möglichen Behandlung von Lungenmetastasen, macht mich aber alles
nicht so froh. In den Texten habe ich gelesen, dass auch die Wirkung der
Hormontherapie auf diese Metastasen zumindest nicht gesichert ist.

Ich warte jetzt natürlich erst mal auf den schriftlichen Befundbericht.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

mir wollte man bei meinem letzten PSMA PET/CT keine CD geben: "Ihre behandelnden Ärzte können damit eh nichts anfangen". Du must wirklich den schriftlichen Befundbericht abwarten und kannst dann noch einen Termin bei dem Arzt machen, der den Befundbericht geschrieben hat und die Befunde mit ihm besprechen. Aus welchem Grund sollen die in den bisherigen Befunden entdeckten Lymphknotenmetastasen verschwunden sein? Ich glaube, Du hättest Dir die CD besser noch nicht mit Prof. S. angesehen. Dies erst nach Vorliegen des schriftlichen Befundes.

Georg

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Roland,

Ich lese interessiert auch Deine Berichte, weil wir etwa mit ähnlichen Anfangsbedingungen gestartet sind (GS 7b, RPE mit befallenem LK, dann Bestrahlung).

Ich will Dir hier auch erst mal den Rat geben, sich wegen diesem vermeintlichen Befund einer möglichen Lungenmetastase sich nicht verrückt machen zu lassen, und zwar aus verschiedenen Gründen:

1) Die Diagnostik mit 18-F ist neu: es gibt u.a. 18F-PSMA-1007 oder 18 F-DCFPyL, weisst Du welche ?
2) Bei der bisher üblichen 68Ga-PSMA-11 hat sich auch erst nach jahrelanger Beobachtung gezeigt, dass positive Befunde in Rippen, meist falsch positive Befunde sind,  z.B. nach verheilten Rippenverletzungen, warum nicht auch falsch positive   
      Befunde in der Lunge mit 18F-xxx ?
3) Wenn es denn doch PCa Metastasen in der Lunge geben sollte, wäre das auch behandelbar (Du kennst ja sicher die Threads von Franz/Optimist und Hans-J).

Also in Ruhe mal die Besprechung abwarten. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es sehr schwierig ist, eine PCa Lungenmetastase nahezu 100%-ig sicher zu diagnostizieren ohne Biopsie.

Alles Gute
Tritus

----------


## RolandHO

Danke Georg und Tritus für eure Hinweise und Zuspruch.

Der Schock saß zuerst mal tief, aber jetzt habe ich schon
durchgeatmet und den Tag mit meiner Frau in einem spektakulären Theaterstück "1984" 
ausklingen lassen.

Ihr habt recht: nach dem Befundbericht weiss man mehr.

Roland

----------


## Optimist

> Habe auch schon einiges im Forum und im ersten Rat gelesen
> zur möglichen Behandlung von Lungenmetastasen, macht mich aber alles
> nicht so froh. In den Texten habe ich gelesen, dass auch die Wirkung der
> Hormontherapie auf diese Metastasen zumindest nicht gesichert ist.
> 
> Ich warte jetzt natürlich erst mal auf den schriftlichen Befundbericht.
> 
> Gruß
> Roland


Roland,
bei mir hatte die Bemerkung einer jungen Radiologin nach einem Thorax-CT über 2 stabile Lungenmetastasen (nach Behandlung) vor ca. 5 Wochen für Aufregung gesorgt. Ich habe mich dann ziemlich in meine Ängste hineingesteigert, bis der schriftliche Befund (eines anderen Radiologen) kam und dieser Befund und die Abschlußbesprechung Entwarnung gab.

Meine PK-Geschichte hat 2017 neben anderen Metastasen, mit multiplen Lungenmetastasen in beiden Lungenflügeln begonnen. Hormontherapie mit früher Chemo hat diese Metastasen zum Verschwinden gebracht und mein PSA-Wert ist immer noch leicht im Fallen.
Auch wenn sich der Verdacht des Prof. S. bestätigen sollte, es gibt erfolgversprechende Behandlungmöglichkeiten.

Alles Gute

Franz

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Franz,

danke, dass du dich noch mitten in der Nacht aufmachst, um
mir nützliche Informationen zu übermitteln.

Deinen Verlauf habe ich immer mit verfolgt und werde mir
deine Berichte jetzt noch mal genauer ansehen.

Gute Nacht
Roland

----------


## Benton

Hallo Roland,

wie in meinem Bericht auf myprostate nachzulesen, hatte auch ich im PET sichtbare Anreicherungen im Lungenbereich. Der Urologe glaubte an Artifakte, ich bestand schließlich auf einer Biopsie, die dann eindeutig ein Karzinom  bestätigte.  
Metastasen im Lungenbereich können sowohl operiert, bestrahlt oder per Laser eliminiert werden. Bei mir war allerdings wegen der räumlichen Nähe zur Speiseröhre kein Arzt bereit, eine Bestrahlung durchzuführen.
Die schließlich durchgeführte Operation war nicht nebenwirkungsfrei, außerdem wurden dabei leider auch mehr Metastasen gefunden, als im PET sichtbar waren.

Gruß
Benton

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Benton,

ich habe deinen mutigen Weg mit der bipolaren Therapie mitverfolgt,
der hat dich ja über eine lange Zeit getragen. Habe mir jetzt noch 
mal deine ganze Geschichte angesehen.

Metastasen der Lunge sind wirklich Sch..., du hast sie mit viel
Einsatz angegangen. Es ist dann schon arg enttäuschend, wenn sich
nur ein geringer Erfolg einstellt.

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, hast du ja noch keine Hormontherapie
gemacht, wird das dein nächster Schritt sein?

Ich wünsche dir Glück, auch das braucht man in unserer Situation
Roland

----------


## Benton

Hallo Roland,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Wünsche. Du hast es richtig erraten, tatsächlich mache ich seit 8 Wochen eine Hormonunterdrückungstherapie!
Eine erste Messung zeigt, dass die Therapie anschlägt. Wie weit der PSA-Wert absinkt, wird sich in den nächsten Wochen zeigen.

Benton

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ich habe deinen mutigen Weg mit der bipolaren Therapie mitverfolgt,
> der hat dich ja über eine lange Zeit getragen. Habe mir jetzt noch 
> mal deine ganze Geschichte angesehen.


Roland,
ein klärender Hinweis:
Bentons hat nie eine Bipolare Therapie gemacht!
Diese basiert auf dauerhafter ADT und 4-wöchigen hochdosierten Testosteron Spritzen.
Beides hatte Bentons nicht gemacht.
Klaus

----------


## Georg_

Klaus,

ich erinnere mich, dass Du mich auch schon korrigiert hast  :L&auml;cheln: 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...ton#post100833

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Benton, mit welchen Medikament machst du diese Hormonentzugstherapie. Und gibt es Nebenwirkungen. Da ich auch seit 1 Woche eine 3 Monatsspritze bekommen habe (Trenantone) wäre das für mich schon interessant.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo an Alle,

@Klaus: da habe ich aus Unkenntnis einen falschen Begriff gewählt,
ich finde es wie du wichtig, die Dinge genau zu bezeichnen, damit wir
genau wissen wovon wir reden.

Nun zu meinem heute erhaltenen Befundbericht, ich zitiere auszugsweise:

*Anfang Zitat* (_meine Kommentare kursiv_):
*Beurteilung der PET:*
Der Befund ist hoch verdächtig auf eine pulmonale Metastase im rechten
Unterlappen. Die vorbeschriebenen fraglich PSMA-positiven Lymphknotenmetastasen
zeigen sich aktuell nicht relevant mehrspeichernd. 
(_Hier ist gemeint der Vorbefund von 2018 aus Bonn mit Ga-PSMA_)

*Beurteilung der CT:*
CT-morphologisch grenzwertig großer Lymphknoten rechts pararektal.
(_Wie im Vorbefund aus 2018, jetzt 6x5 mm^2, vorher 6x4 mm^2).
_Als Korrelat zu der beschriebenen fokalen Mehrexpression 
im rechten Unterlappen findet sich lediglich eine geringe
subsolide imponierende peribronchiale Verdickung, ein fassbarer
solider Lungenrundherd ist CT-morphologisch nicht abgrenzbar.

*Ende Zitat*
Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass im Vorbefund aus 3/2018 (allerdings Ga 
jetzt F18-PSMA) weder im PET noch im CT (war allerdings low-dose) ein
Befund in der Lunge zu sehen ist. In diesem Jahr ist mein PSA mit
einigen kleinen Schwankungen von 2,8 auf 3,08 gestiegen.
Meine Überlegung ist, dass bei einer so schnell wachsenden
Metastase sich das im PSA stärker niederschlagen müßte.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das für mich nach einem etwas
widersprüchlichen Befund aus. Der Bedarf auf jeden Fall der
weiterne Abklärung. Ich habe schon mal nach geeigneten Lungen-
kliniken gesucht. Vielleicht auch noch mal eine Zeitmeinung zum
PET/CT in Bonn.

Den Befund will ich noch mal mit dem Nuklearmediziner besprechen,
und mit meinem Urologen beraten, welche Schritte er vorschlägt
Ich vermute er wird auf sofortige Hormontherapie setzen. Ich möchte
auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit einer lokalen Therapie prüfen lassen,
habe schon einen Termin bei meinem Strahlenprof gemacht und auch bei
mehreren Kliniken nachgelesen, dass dort explizit Lungenmetastasen 
operativ behandelt werden. Auch dort werde ich mich vorstellen, 
zumal ja auch noch weitere Diagnostik notwendig ist.

Vielleicht ist bei diesem etwas unklaren Befund aber auch Abwarten und Beobachten
eine Option?

Die letzten 6 Jahre seit der Strahlentherapie habe ich  mit gutem Leben verbracht,
ich habe das Gefühl, jetzt beginnt erst die eigentliche Arbeit an meiner Krankheit.

Grüße
Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Die Lymphknoten sind negativ. Der PSA-Verlauf ist gemächlich. Die Lunge hat eine Auffälligkeit. Vier Möglichkeiten:
1.  Viele Mikrometastasen eines langsam wachsenden Zellstammes
2.  Eine Metastase an bisher nicht gefundener Stelle
3.  2-4 kleinere Metastasen an bisher nicht gefundenen Stellen
4.  Lungenmetastase an gesehener Stelle.
Therapieoptionen:
1.  ADT (Lu-177 und Chemo wären Übertherapie)
2.  ADT und weiter suchen, dann fokale Behandlung
3.  dito.
4.  Befund bestätigen und fokale Behandlung
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht für 4., was 1.-3. nicht ausschließt, allerdings wären diese dann nicht PSA-relevant bzw. die Relevanz zeigt sich nach der Behandlung von 4.

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Martin, ein guter Überblick über die
Möglichkeiten.

Bei 2. und 3. ergibt sich die Frage, warum noch nicht gesehen?
Entweder zu klein oder doch PSMA negativ. Aber im CT wurde
ja auch noch nichts weiteres Auffälliges gesehen.

Ich werde mich auf 4. vorbereiten und erst mal darauf einstellen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich bin ja überzeugt von Cyberknife. Damit kann man auch Metastasen in der Lunge bestrahlen. Wird meist bei Lungenkrebs gemacht.

----------


## MartinWK

Bei dem PSA-Verlauf und Ausgangsgleason kannst du zu den 10% PSMA-negativen gehören (und nicht zu den nur 5% bei fortgeschrittenem PCa). Naja, die Aussage ist wohl klar, der Satz aber mathematisch unglücklich...
In deiner Situation würde bewiesene (nicht vermutete) PSMA-Negativität die Wahrscheinlchkeiten für 1.-3. leicht erhöhen und daher die systemische Therapie befördern. Die würde ziemlich sicher auch auf die Lungenmetastase wirken. Früher wäre das die erste Wahl gewesen, heute würde ich erstmal die erkannten Bereiche behandeln, sofern das mit akzeptablen Nebenwirkungen ereichbar ist. Alles was man (noch) nicht sieht, bleibt außen vor. Bei deinem PSA-Verlauf und einer eventuellen spontanen Remission der Lymphknoten finde ich das vertretbar.
Ob man die Lunge ohne große Risiken behandeln kann, weiß ich nicht. Das hängt von der genauen Lokalisation im Unterlappen ab. Für die Behandlung gibt es viele Optionen, Bestrahlung ist eine davon.

----------


## Benton

Tatsächlich habe ich nie so eine Bipolare Therapie durchgeführt, wie sie in der Literatur beschrieben wird. Mein Urologe bezeichnet meine Therapie als Intermittierende Hochtestosterontherapie (IHT). Das Prinzip ist aber ähnlich wie bei der Bipolaren Therapie. Phasen mit hohem Testosteron (durch starken Testosteronzusatz) wechseln sich mit Phasen mit niedrigem Testosteron ab. Allerdings ist im Gegensatz zur Bipolaren Therapie der untere Wert nicht nahe Null sondern nur leicht unter dem normalen Testosteronwert.

Benton

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Mitleser und -Schreiber,

nach dem Ergebnis der Bildgebung habe ich weitere Meinungen dazu eingeholt:

Mein Urologe hält eine Lungenmetastase nach diesem Befund für eher unwahrscheinlich. Er hat allerdings in seiner langen Praxiszeit erst einen oder zwei Patienten mit Lungemetastasen erlebt.

Ich habe weiterhin den Befund mit DVD an die Nuklearmedizin/Radiologie in Bonn (wo ich die PSMA PET/CT vor einem Jahr hatte) zur Zweitmeinung geschickt. Dort hat man sehr vorsichtig die Befundung der Kollegen kommentiert. Und es so ausgedrückt: Sie hätten nicht einen hochverdächtigen Befund formuliert. Ich interpretiere das so, dass sie auch eher keine Metastase sehen.

Als letztes habe ich mich beim Chefarzt der Lungenklinik in Köln Merheim mit meinem Befund vorgestellt. Er hat schon viele Lungenmetastasen des PCa gesehen (und operiert). Auf meine Frage: Ist das eine Lungenmetastase? Antwort: Nein!
Ihm messe ich die höchste Kompetenz in der Beurteilung zu, er hat ohne Einschränkung die Existenz einer Metastase verneint.

Das erleichtert natürlich sehr, aber ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt doch: Irgendwas hat da ja im PET geleuchtet; vielleicht doch falsch positiv?

Damit lebe ich jetzt erst mal und werde in ca. einem halben Jahr eine weitere Bildgebung machen.
Trotz der dramatischen Entwicklung bei Klaus(A) mache ich mit Metablok und Metformin erst mal weiter, da ich den Eindruck habe,
dass dadurch mein Tumorwachstum gedämpft wird. Die schon mal angekündigte genaue Analyse meines PSA Verlauf unter dieser
"Medikation" folgt demnächst.

Schöne Feiertage und Grüße
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

ich würde die nächste Bildgebung wieder in Bonn machen lassen. Dass die beiden Lymphknotenmetastasen ohne Therapie verschwunden sind, ist schon merkwürdig. Ich würde vermuten, dass diese für den aktuellen PSA Wert und seinen Anstieg verantwortlich sind.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Georg, das hab ich auch vor, wieder nach Bonn zu gehen.

Eine der in Bonn gefundenen LK hat ja jetzt auch wieder - wenn auch weniger - geleuchtet und ist dabei
lediglich wenig gewachsen von 6x4 mm^2 auf 6x5 mm^2; eine weitere wurde vor einem Jahr in Bonn
als "wahrscheinlich" eingestuft mit einem Durchmesser von 4mm, jetzt hat sie nicht geleuchtet.

Mal sehen wie das in einem halben Jahr aussieht.

Roland

----------


## Georg_

So weit ich weiß ist 4 mm die untere Grenze. Unter 4 mm Größe wird man keine Metastasen sicher erkennen. Vielleicht ein Grund, warum man sie beim letzten PSMA PET/CT nicht entdeckt hat. Liegt vielleicht auch am Einsatz von Ga68 PSMA versus 18F PSMA.

----------


## RolandHO

Verehrte Leser und Ratgeber,

heute mein neuer PSA-Wert: 3,22 ng/ml, eine geringfügige Steigerung gegenüber
dem Wert vor 2 Monaten, der 3,08 betrug und der sich ganz gut einfügt
in den Gesamtverlauf mit geringer Steigerung, den ich seit ca. einem Jahr habe.

Denn ich habe - trotz der dramatischen Entwicklung bei *Klaus* - weiter an der
"Medikation" mit Metabloc und Metformin festgehalten. Ich habe die Hoffnung,
dass meine Situation anders ist als seine: ich hatte noch keine Hormontherapie,
in meiner ganz aktuellen Bildgebung (s. weiter oben) wurden keine weiteren
Tumoranteile gefunden und in den wenigen Literaturstellen, die ich zum Thema 
Metformin und PCa finden konnte, wurden bisher keine ähnlichen Erscheinungen 
wie bei Klaus berichtet.

Heute kam aber noch ein weiteres Ergebnis: Angeregt durch Martin habe ich 
meine Prostata aus der RPE auf PSMA testen lassen. Das Ergebnis:

40% mäßig PSMA positiv, d.h. 60% PSMA negativ.

Dies sind natürlich die Tumorzellen meines "Originaltumors" vor 9 Jahren, die
aktuellen Tumorzellen könnten sich verändert haben, aber das Ergebnis gibt doch
eine gute Erklärung für die mauen Ergebnisse der zurückliegenden PSMA PET/CT.

Mit diesem Wissen müssen die beiden letzten Bildgebungen noch mal neu
betrachtet werden: die beiden nur schwach leuchtenden Lymphknoten (LK) tragen 
sicherlich eine gemischte Population von beiden Typen von Tumorzellen und
könnten damit durchaus Ursache meines PSA sein.

Meine Planung, im September ein erneutes PSMA PET/CT machen zu lassen
(hauptsächlich motiviert durch die im letzten vermutete Lungenmetastase), werde ich
noch mal mit den Nuklearmedizinern diskutieren und die Frage nach einer alternativen
Bildgebung stellen.

Habe gerade in einem anderen thread gelesen, dass Jon auch PSMA negativ ist,
vielleicht hat er schon Erfahrungen mit alternativer Bildgebung?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Ich weiß nicht, ob man PSMA-Exprimierung vor 9 Jahren mit heute vergleichen kann. Ich vermute, je länger die zeitliche Distanz, desto geringer die Aussagekraft. Ein Argument für eine andere Bildgebung kann das trotzdem sein, aber MRT oder FDG-PET sind weniger empfindlich.
Jon ist nur insoweit PSMA-negativ, als das PSA zwar erhöht ist, aber nichts im PET/CT zu sehen war. Das ist eine schwächere Aussage. Es könnte zum Beispiel eine weite Streuung von Mikrotumoren vorliegen oder eine Metastase in Blase oder Niere oder einem anderen, immer leuchtenden Organ.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,




> Angeregt durch Martin habe ich meine Prostata aus der RPE auf PSMA testen lassen.


Wo kann man das denn machen lassen und was hat es gekostet? Wurden die Kosten von der Krankenkasse übernommen? Kann man das auch mit Proben aus einer Biopsie machen?

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Ich weiß von Pathologie Bad Berka oder UKE Hamburg. Kosten ca. 120€. Die PKV soll es angeblich zahlen, GKV keine Ahnung. Ich habe es aus den beiden Biopsien machen lassen.

----------


## Georg_

Dank Martin! Wie wird das den festgestellt, wird das Präparat mit speziellem Farbstoff eingefärbt oder wie kann man PSMA negativ erkennen?

----------


## MartinWK

Ja, Farbstoff. Könnte ich wahrscheinlich in meiner Werkstatt auch machen. Mir fehlt nur das Mikrotom.
Natürlich muss der Pathologe optisch gucken, ob das auch Krebszellen sind, die gefärbt wurden und wieviele nicht gefärbt wurden. Aber die Frage, ob Gleason 3 oder 4 usw. die muss da ja nicht entschieden werden.

----------


## tritus59

Na ja, nur das Mikrotom wird nicht genügen. Es wird ein PSMA bindender Ligand benötigt (kann ein möglichst spezifischer Antikörper oder auch ein Peptid sein), der mit den zu untersuchenden Zellen in Reaktion gebracht wird. Dann wäscht man alles weg, was irgendwie gar nicht oder nur sehr schwach (unspezifisch) bindet.
Der Ligand enthält ev. schon den Detektionsmarker (ein fluoreszierendes, ein radioaktives Molekül), ein reiner Farbstoff von Auge zu sehen wäre zu wenig sensitiv.

Ja und dann noch fast das wichtigste. Man muss für jede solche Testmethode einen cut-off haben, das heisst einen Grenzwert zwischen negativ und positiv. Dies kann man ermitteln, indem man die Streuung des Signals von vielen individuellen Präparaten ohne PSMA Expression kennt. Schon dies dürfte eine Herausforderung sein, exprimieren doch auch mehr oder weniger alle gesunden Prostatazellen auch PSMA.

Ich will mich aber nicht auf weiter auf die Äste wagen, da ich die genauen Protokolle für diese Testung nicht kenne. Skeptisch bleibe ich trotzdem, besonders wenn ich lese dass 20% oder gar 40% der Krebszellen PSMA negativ sein sollen bei dieser Untersuchung. Waren denn zumindest die gesunden Prostatazellen PSMA positiv ? Ist das nicht eher ein Nachweisbarkeitsproblem ? Gerne würde ich auch mehr erfahren über diesen Test. Wurde dieser validiert, oder sind dies alles mehr oder weniger hausgemachte Assays die niemand externes überprüfen kann ?

Auf die schnelle habe ich noch eine etwas ältere Beschreibung eines Tests gefunden:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1472940/

----------


## MartinWK

Hatte ich nicht ernst gemeint...
Tritus, beim PET/CT mit PSMA-Liganden kann man sehr gut zwischen gesunden und kranken Zellen unterscheiden, auch in der Prostata. Wir sprechen da von SUVmax 3 und im Mittel 6, das heißt gegenüber "normal" von 1 bis höchstens 2 in der Regel eine Verdoppelung. Ich wage anzunehmen, dass ich diesen Unterschied auch einer Zelle ansehen kann, die angefärbt unter dem Mikroskop liegt; schließlich sind dort die Randbedingungen weniger und kontrollierbar (siehe die Liste zu SUV unter https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUV_(Nuklearmedizin) ).
Am Besten schreibst du Bad Berka an und fragst, Frau Dr. Kunze ist sehr engagiert. Oder halt das UKE. Interessant wäre das für das Forum allemal.

----------


## RolandHO

wieder sind 8 Wochen rum, der Abstand, in dem ich seit einiger Zeit messen lasse.
Das Ergebnis:

PSA = 3,56 ng/ml

Das ist keine dramatische Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorwert (3,22 ng/ml),
aber immerhin ein stärkerer Anstieg, als in den vorherigen Messperioden.
(Zum Vergleich berechne ich immer den Anstieg pro 30 Tage).
Insgesamt liegt der Wert gerade noch in dem Korridor der langfristigen
Entwicklung, die ich seit der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Metformin erlebe.

Es bleibt, auch nach Absprache mit dem Urologen, bei der bisherigen
Planung: Nächste Messung so Mitte September und dann weitere
Bildgebung.

In den nächsten Tagen geht es erst mal nach Italien, zum Familienurlaub
mit Tochter und Enkeln.

Bis dann

Roland

----------


## WernerE

Moin Roland,

den Urlaub kannst Du m. E. in aller Ruhe genießen. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, hast Du eine Verdoppelungszeit von ca. 2 Jahren.  Irgendwann in ca. 3 Jahren wirst Du bei PSA 10 angelangt sein. Erst dann würde ich über eine ADT nachdenken. Ich bin bei PSA 10 eingestiegen, weil meine Verdoppelungszeit zu dem Zeitpunkt ca. 3 Monate betrug. Da machte es keinen Sinn, auf PSA 20 zu warten. Sollte Dein PSA-Anstieg so moderat weiter verlaufen, würde ich bei PSA 10 noch nicht einsteigen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Werner,

mit der Verdopplungszeit (VZ) ist das so eine Sache: Gegenüber dem Vorwert beträgt sie 12 Monate
und das ist doch erheblich kürzer, als während der Metabloc/Metformin Zeit insgesamt.
Der nächste Wert wird zeigen, ob wirklich eine Beschleunigung eingetreten ist, und ich doch
früher als gehofft zur weiteren Therapie schreiten muss.

Ich habe ja deinen thread (fortgeschrittene Prostatakrebs) intensiv mitverfogt und
jetzt noch mal durchgesehen: Viele nützliche Informationen, die ich noch mal in Ruhe
einbeziehen werde.
Ganz habe ich aber nicht herauslesen können, warum du nach dem zweiten PSMA PET/CT
keine lokale Behandlung (Cyberknife o.ä.) mehr in Erwägung gezogen hast.
Dein Weg mit der Hormontherapie scheint bisher ja recht erfolgreich zu sein, ich
wünsche dir noch lange einen niedrigen Nadir, darauf kommt es ja wohl an.


Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

ich habe damals mehrere in Frage kommenden Kliniken angeschrieben. Niemand wollte mir die Cyberknife-Behandlung anbieten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Die Zeit mit Urlaub, Familienbesuchen ist wirklich schnell vergangen und wieder 
ein neuer PSA Wert fällig

*16.9.19: PSA=3,81 ng/ml*

Eine moderate Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorwert, jetzt mit einer
Verdopplungszeit VZ=20,4 Monate. Das liegt noch ungefähr im Trend der 
etwas längerfristigen Entwicklung unter Metabloc/Metformin (s. link unten).
Bei dieser Betrachtung habe ich auch immer Klaus' Erfahrung im Hinterkopf.

Deshalb jetzt erst mal nichts zu tun, mein Uro hat sich heute nach der
telefonischen Mitteilung des Wertes zum DGU Jahreskongress nach Hamburg
verabschiedet, gut so! Wir treffen uns nächsten Montag, um weiteres Vorgehen 
zu besprechen im Hinblick auf PSMA PET/CT, insbesondere auch wegen des
früheren Verdachts auf Lungenmetastase (s. weiter oben).

In der Zwischenzeit beschäftige ich mich immer wieder mal mit dem
Thema Hormontherapie früh/spät, auch wenn ich hoffe, dass ich 
nach der Bildgebung noch eine lokale Option habe.

Ich wünsche Allen einen schönen Herbst

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

... nach dem heutigen Telefonat mit dem Uro. Der gestern gemessene Wert:

*PSA = 4,47 ng/ml*

Für meine Verhältnisse eine heftige Steigerung, mit jetzt einer Verdopplungszeit
gegenüber dem Vorwert von nur noch 8 Monaten. Das ist die kürzeste VZ seit einigen Jahren
und läßt mich schon schwer schlucken. Da wächst etwas schneller als vorher, dabei
habe ich die vermutete Lungenmetastase aus der Februar Bildgebung im
Hinterkopf. Vielleicht war die Entwarnung doch zu früh? Am nächsten Montag
weiß ich hoffentlich mehr: PSMA PET/CT in Bonn.

Damit scheint sich die Wirksamkeit von METABLOC + Metformin bei mir dem Ende zu nähern,
ich werde trotzdem noch eine "Runde" von 2 Monaten weitermachen, vielleicht ist doch
noch etwas "drin".
Das weitere Vorgehen hängt natürlich wesentlich von dem Ergebnis der Bildgebung ab,
vielleicht ist noch eine lokale Maßnahme möglich. Ansonsten verfolge ich im Forum
überall wo es auftritt die Diskussion: Hormontherapie früh/spät.

Grüße aus Düsseldorf
Roland

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Roland,

Dein Bericht unter myprostate.eu besteht nur aus wenigen Worten, während die PSA-Werte sorgfältig vermerkt wurden. Ich habe mich nun in Deinem Profil kundig gemacht.

Du erwähnst selbst, dass Du überall wo es auftritt die Diskussion: Hormontherapie früh/spät. verfolgst.

Wegen der heftigen Bauchschmerzen könntest Du mal einen Blick in Heriberts Profil werfen. Er hat ja das Thema Prostatakrebs abgehakt, aber eine neue Baustelle andernorts therapieren müssen.

Für mich selbst hatten die nachfolgenden Ausführungen eines renommierten Professors Aussagekraft:

"Meine Meinung passt zur Leitlinie:

"Ein nichtsymptomatisches metastasiertes Prostatakarzinom KANN mit einer Hormonentzugstherapie behandelt werden" (also muss nicht).


Im Gegensatz dazu steht die Empfehlung beim symptomatischen Tumor: "...soll behandelt werden".


Es kommt also auf eventuelle Schmerzen an.

Ich selber (also falls ich in Deiner Situation wäre) würde warten, bis ich eventuell Schmerzen bekomme und erst dann behandeln. Das wäre auch ohne Bildgebung gegangen und nennt sich WW.

Formal hat nur Docetaxel  als Zugabe bisher bewiesen, dass es nach 5 Jahren einen Vorteil bringt. Bei Abriateron, Enzalutamid und Apalutamid ist in den aktuellen Anaysen (zuletzt ESMO im September 2019) noch immer mehr als der Median der mit dem Präparat behandelten Patienten in Therapie. Nur die Kontrollgruppe (Placebo) hat den Median bereits überschritten.  Erst, wenn der Median auch in diesem Verum-Arm der Kaplan-Meier-Kurve erreicht ist, (also der Median der mit dem Prüfpräparat Behandelten) progredient geworden ist, kann man statistisch korrekt von einem wirklichen (Überlebens-)vorteil reden. Statt dessen wird im Moment eine Hilfskrücke bemüht. Es wird zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten, z.B. nach 2 Jahren gemessen, wieviel Unterschied es zwischen den Armen gibt. Wie oben erwähnt, ist das statistisch nicht korrekt (wenn gleich die Aussage hochwahrscheinlich richtig ist).

Lutetium wäre definitiv völlig falsch für die De Novo-Metastiaserung (und das haben wir hier vorliegen)


Der letzte Absatz war nur Einleitung für den kurzen Satz, dass ich in Deinem Fall zum Zeitpunkt X keine Eskalation der ADT mit was auch immer wählen, sondern, wenn überhaupt, eine ADT als Monotherapie machen würde - bei gutem PSA-Ansprechen auf unter 4 ng/ml sogar als intermittierende Therapie à la M. Hussain."

Also Roland, was spricht dagegen, dass auch Du trotz der Befunde des PSMA/PET/CT am Montag in Bonn zunächst mal auf WW verharrst?

Gruß Harald

----------


## Georg_

Harald,

ich glaube die Empfehlung abzuwarten, bis Schmerzen auftreten, hat auch mit Deinem hohen Alter und Deinen Baustellen zu tun (Komorbiditäten). Dieses Abwarten bis Schmerzen auftreten dürfte nur für wenige Patienten die richtige Empfehlung sein.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Harald und Georg und Mitleser,

ich bitte um Entschuldigung, lieber Harald, ich hätte das Wort "Bauchschmerzen" in Anführungszeichen setzen sollen.
Tatsächlich habe ich keinerlei Beschwerden und meinte dieses Wort im übertragenden Sinne ( = Sorgen).

Harald, tatsächlich schaue ich ja meinem Krebs schon seit Ende 2014 beim Wachsen zu
ohne "harte" Therapie, lediglich METABLOC und später Metformin haben offensichtlich
zumindest den PSA Anstieg gebremst. Die Unsicherheit bleibt - erst recht nach Klaus' Erfahrungen -
ob es sich dabei nur um PSA-Kosmetik handelt, deshalb unbedingt die bevorstehende
Bildgebung.

Die statistischen Aussagen zu den Unterschieden bei ADT früh/spät sind mit noch
nicht ganz klar, da gab es ja gerade auch eine kurze Diskussion in einem anderen Thema.
Auch noch nicht klar ist mir, wann da jeweils von "früh" und wann von "spät" geredet wurde.
(Beide Unkenntnisse liegen daran, dass ich selbst die entsprechenden Texte noch nicht genau
genug studiert habe).
Natürlich kenne ich Georgs und Prof. Schostaks Meinung, eine intermettierende ADT 
sozusagen mit der Pause zu beginnen und bei ca. 10 ng/ml erst einzusteigen. Das wäre im 
Moment meine Position, mit der momentanen Hoffnung, dass sich durch die Bildgebung
möglicherweise noch eine lokale Option ergibt.

Gruß Roland

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Roland,

man könnte wähnen, dass ich absichtlich das mit den "Bauchschmerzen" spontan aufgegriffen habe, um Dich zu provozieren. Das war aber natürlich nicht der Fall. Das Wort "Bauchschmerzen"
fiel mir sofort auf. So kam es zum Mißverständnis. Ich bitte nachträglich um Verständnis.

@Georg, auch ein 71-Jähriger könnte sehr wohl auf WW verharren, noch dazu wenn er ansonsten keine Beschwerden hat. Roland wird nach dem erneuten Befund am Montag sehr wohl überlegen müssen, ob denn dringend Handlungsbedarf besteht. Etliche Forumsaktivisten haben eh immer davor gewarnt, PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchungen in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn nicht von vorn herein die Absicht bestand, therapiemäßig Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Ich bedauere, das ich mich in Mannheim habe überreden lassen, und das noch in Anbetracht einer Entscheidungshilfe von kompetenter Seite, das nicht zu veranlassen. 

Ich wünsche Dir, Roland, das berühmte goldene Händchen zu weiteren Entscheidungen.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## RolandHO

Das Ergebnis meines PSMA PET/CT vom 18.11. habe ich erst in den letzten Tagen nach zwei Wochen Lanzarote richtig wahrgenommen. Damit empfinde ich meine PET/CT Geschichte als eine Beispiel für Georgs Text "Problemfälle bei der PSMA Diagnostik". Dazu hier in der Tabelle die Historie meiner PSMA-Bildgebungen.


Datum
PSA
Lympfknoten
Lunge
Loge

2.6.16
1,3
keine Anreicherung
nichts
nichts

19.2.18
2,81
LK pararektal mäßig;
caudal flaue Anreicherung
nichts
nichts

28.3.19
3,08
LK nicht mehr abgrenzbar
Verdacht auf
Lungenmetastase
nichts

18.11.19
4,47
wie oben
nur noch sehr flaue Anreicherung
flaue Anreicherung














An der neuen Untersuchung positiv: Im Vergleich zur Voruntersuchung ist die Anreicherung in der Lunge trotz gestiegenen PSA-Wertes nur sehr flau, und wird auch von dieser Seite nicht als Lungenmetastase gewertet. Das war mir schon mal ganz wichtig und ich werte dies auch als eine therapeutisch relevante Aussage dieser Bildgebung.
Weiterhin: Die vor 20 Monaten in Bonn befundeten beiden Lymphknoten sind "aktuelle nicht mehr abgrenzbar", dies war ja auch schon bei der letzten Untersuchung vor ca. 8 Monaten der Fall.
Und: keine PSMA-positiven Fernmetastasen und sonstige Metastasen.

Ganz Neu: "flaue Traceranreicherung auf der Prostataloge (SUVmax: 3,0)"

Die Gesamtschau auf diese Ergebnisse lässt mich doch ein wenig verunsichert zurück: Waren die beiden LK falsch positiv, ist die Loge jetzt wirklich befallen? Und kann dies den doch ganz erheblichen PSA Wert erklären? Dabei muss natürlich berücksichtigt werden, dass - zumindest in der herausoperierten Prostata - die Zellen nur zu 40% mäßig PSMA positiv und somit zu 60% negativ waren. Wenn dies in meinen vorhandenen Zellen auch so ist, dann wachsen da noch einige Metastasen im Verborgenen. Ich habe daher eine Anfrage ans dkfz gerichtet, welche Bildgebung für PSMA negative Zellen sie sehen und wo man diese erhalten kann. Georg erwähnte ja in seinem Text den FAPI Tracer.

Meinen Strahlentherapeuten werde ich auch befragen, was er von dem Rezidiv in der Prostataloge hält, ob es evtl. nochmals durch Bestrahlung erreichbar ist.

Ich werde - außer Metabloc und Metformin weiter zu nehmen - nichts weiter unternehmen und auch mein Uro war dieser Meinung. Allerdings beunruhigt mich schon die Tatsache, dass trotz steigender PSA-Werte der eigentliche Herd (die Herde) nicht auszumachen sind und möglicherweise eines Tages ein böses Erwachen folgt. 

Bis dahin aber erst mal geruhsame Weihnachtstage und eine schönes Neues Jahr
Roland

(Den großen Leerraum unterhalb der Tabelle kann ich mir nicht erklären, habe da keine zusätzliche Leerzeile eingefügt)!

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

in meinem Text erwähnte ich auch das FDG PET/CT (Seite 6f). Dies wird derzeit bei PSMA negativen Tumoren gemacht. Dieses FDG PET/CT ist schon "ewig" verfügbar und sollte kein Problem bei der Krankenkasse sein.

Der FAPI Tracer ist wohl weitgehend noch Zukunftmusik, eventuell kannst Du das in Heidelberg im Rahmen von Studien bekommen. Hinsichtlich der Auswertung dieser Bilder liegen bisher sehr wenig Erfahrungen vor. Man muss davon ausgehen, dass die Berichte nicht 100% gesichert sind, die man bekommen würde. D.h. ist es ein falsch positiver Befund oder doch Tumor? Derzeit werden die FAPI Aufnahmen mit Aufnahmen anderer Verfahren (vor allem FDG PET/CT) verglichen und man sieht dann "mehr". Man kann davon ausgehen, dass dieses "mehr" Tumorherde sind, aber wieviele davon falsch positiv sind ist unklar. Auch da gilt, sieht man zuviel, ist man nicht mehr oligometastatisch und hat Schwierigkeiten eine Bestrahlung zu bekommen.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg,

danke für deine Erläuterungen. Das FDG habe ich in Bonn auch angesprochen. Dort war man der Meinung, dass
dies erst bei noch höheren PSA Werten und stärkerer Metastasierung sinnvolle Ergebnisse bringt. Auch in dem
Vortrag von Dr. Hofman, über den wir ja - *hier* - schon mal kurz diskutiert hatten, wurden sehr stark metastasierte
Männer untersucht.

Allerdings komme ich noch auf ganz natürlichem Wege -durch Abwarten - in den Zustand hoher PSA Werte, in
dem dann ein FDG sinnvoll zu sein scheint, wollte aber vorher zumindest andere mögliche Wege nicht
unversucht lassen. In Bonn wurde auch von einem Bombesin Tracer gesprochen, da habe ich aber
auf meine Nachfrage noch keine weiteren Informationen bekommen. ich werde berichten, wenn ich darüber mehr weiss.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Roland,

nachfolgend recherchierte Links:

https://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/20104/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22358242

https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.102...edchem.6b00025

https://www.researchgate.net/publica...tide_Receptors

http://jnm.snmjournals.org/content/52/2/270.full

Harald

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, fleißiger Harald, für diese Linksammlung. Einiges kannte ich schon, die anderen werde ich fleißig studieren.

Dir, und auch allen anderen Mitbetroffenen, wünsche ich Tage mit schönen Gedanken und Stunden mit interessanter Beschäftigung. Ich habe gerade ein kleines Arduino Projekt neben meiner Tastatur liegen, das macht auch Spaß.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

vom 4.2.20

*PSA= 4,19 ng/ml
*
Eine deutliche Verminderung gegenüber dem Vorwert von 4,47.
Damit liegt der Wert wieder auf dem langfristigen Trend, der
seit Sept. 2018 einen Anstieg mit einer Verdopplungszeit von
ca. 22 Monaten zeigt.

An meiner Medikation habe ich nur wenig geändert: Metabloc 
geringfügig erhöht und auf drei Portionen/Tag verteilt (statt vorher zwei).
Weiterhin nehme ich unverändert Vitamin E (Tocotrienol) und
zwei Kapseln Peperin, insbesondere aber kein Curcuma.

Damit könnte ich mich gemütlich zurücklegen, wären da nicht die Erfahrungen von Klaus(A),
der - zur Erinnerung - nach langer Metabloc+Metformin Einnahme
zwar stark fallende PSA Werte hatte, aber in der nächsten
Bildgebung mit einer sehr starken Metastasierung konfrontiert war. Er vermutet, dass
der PSA Wert durch Metabloc lediglich maskiert wurde.
(Grüß dich, Klaus, ich hoffe es geht dir weiterhin recht gut!!).

Ich vermute und hoffe, dass dies bei mir (noch) nicht der Fall ist:

1. Unsere Ausgangslagen sind sehr unterschiedlich, Klaus hatte bereits vor längerer Zeit
eine Knochenmetastase, lange Hormontherapie und war schließlich hormonresistent;
dies ist bei mir nicht der Fall.

2. Unsere PSA-Verläufe unter Metabloc (+ Metformin) sind sehr unterschiedlich. Bei
Klaus gab es einen mehr oder weniger stark  schwankenden Verlauf mit einer Abwärtstendenz.
Bei mir mit geringen Schwankungen einen steigenden Verlauf, der in den einzelnen Zeitabschnitten
recht gut dem exponentiellen Anstieg eines "normalen" Tumorwachstums entspricht (s. den zweiten
link unten in der Signatur, wo man das im Bild ganz schön sieht).

3. In jetzt vier PSMA PET/CT, davon drei unter Metabloc, wurde in der ersten gar keine und
in den folgenden eher geringe Metastasierung gesehen, die sich im Zeitverlauf 
auch nur wenig änderte.

Diese Argumente lassen mich vermuten, dass mein PSA-Verlauf nicht durch eine
Maskierung, sondern tatsächlich durch eine Beeinflussung des Tumorwachstums hervorgerufen wird.
Seht ihr erhebliche Schwachstellen in meiner Betrachtung?
Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn es weitere experimentelle oder molekularbiologische
Bestätigung für diesen Effekt geben würde.

Solange mache ich erst mal wachsam weiter

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, die Überschrift bleibt unverändert zum vorigen Eintrag. Nach drei Monaten wieder eine Messung

12.5.2020: PSA = 4,61ng/ml.

Eine moderate Steigerung, mit einer VZ von 22 Monaten zum Vorwert,
und - noch wichtiger - damit liegt der Wert wieder auf der "Langzeitkurve"
mit ebenfalls einer VZ von 22 Monaten. Auch mein Urologe meint, erst mal
weiter nichts tun. Ich hatte in den vergangenen Monaten meine
Metabloc&Metformin Medikation unverändert beibehalten, zusätzlich
8 Wochen lang 10.000 IE/Tag Vit D, da der Wert den letzten Messung mit 
17,7 µg/l sehr niedrig war; jetzt auf 40 µg/l gestiegen. 

Wenn die Verhältnisse unverändert bleiben, ich keine Beschwerden und
in weiteren Bildgebungen keine Metastasierung beobachtet wird, werde ich
zunächst mal bis 10ng/ml gehen, und dann weiter sehen.

Vorher möchte ich aber nochmal gegen Ende des Jahres eine Bildgebung
machen lassen. Vielleicht lohnt ein Versuch mit FAPI, das wäre in Heidelberg 
zu bekommen, da bin ich noch unschlüssig.

Aber zunächst mal ein Kurzurlaub unter Corona-Bedingungen, eine Woche
Laboe in einer Ferienwohnung, mal sehen wie das klappt.

Euch Allen, besonders den schwerer Betroffenen, deren Geschichten ich
hier immer mitlese, Erfolg mit euren Behandlungen.

Gruß Roland

----------


## tritus59

Hallo Roland,

Deine PCa Geschichte lese ich mit viel Interesse. Sie zeigt auch, dass einzelne PSA Messwerte oder gar PSMA-PET Auswertungen zu sehr viel Aufregung führen können, welche sich im Nachhinein gar nicht richtig bestätigen. Ich finde es ganz toll, wie Du mit diesen Situationen umgegangen bist und jetzt immer noch umgehst.

Ich weiss, das Schicksal meint es nicht bei jedem gleich.  Aber nach dieser Anfangsdiagnose (fast wie bei mir), auch nach 10 Jahren den Krebs so klein zu halten, ja das wäre auch mein Wunsch.

Ich mag es Dir von Herzen gönnen, und wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Glück auf diesem Weg.

Heinrich

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heinrich,

danke für deine guten Wünsche. Ich finde es bewundernswert, dass du dich in der
"kurzen" Zeit deiner PCa-Geschicht so intensiv eingearbeitet hast. Als Chemiker
liegen dir da auch einige Sachverhalte näher, als einem Elektrotechniker.

Ich freue mich tatsächlich darüber, wie es mir jetzt, 10 Jahre nach der Primärbehandlung
geht, das hätte ich damals nicht zu hoffen gewagt: Nur ganz geringe Nebenwirkungen
meiner beiden massiven Therapien, die ja nicht ohne Grund auch in diesem Forum
immer wieder in einem kritischen Licht gesehen werden. Die Nebenwirkungen sind
ganz geringe Inkontinenz, tagsüber eine Vorlage Stärke 1; und, schon etwas betrüblicher,
ED.

Hoffentlich bleibt der eher langsame Anstieg des PSA weiter erhalten und hoffentlich
gibt eine weitere Bildgebung noch Optionen für eine lokale Behandlung.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es bei dir weiter geht und wünsche dir auf dem weiteren Weg,
dass dir dein Humor erhalten bleibt, der immer mal wieder durch deine Berichte
durchscheint.

Viele Grüße ins schöne Zürich
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Wieder einmal PSA Messung, 

25.8.: PSA=5,12 ng/ml


Ein erwarteter Wert, der auf der Entwicklung mit ca. Verdopplungszeit=22 Monate liegt.
Insofern ein Grund zur Freude, dass sich nichts verschlechtert hat. Weitere Messung Mitte November
und Vorgehen wie oben beschrieben.

Der Schreck kam Anfang September: Herzinfarkt! Zuerst durch eher geringe Symptome nicht richtig gedeutet und erst einige Tage später zum Arzt, dann mit Tatütata ins Krankenhaus. Glücklicherweise war dies nur ein leichterer Anfall, die Herzspitze ist betroffen, die Pumpleistung noch bei altersgerechten 60%.
Damit ihr meine Überraschung versteht, hier meine persönlichen Daten: Nichtraucher seit Geburt, BMI=23 , seit 12 Jahren zwei- bis dreimal pro Woche ins Fitnessstudio und auch vorher kein Bewegungsmuffel, auch ernährungsmäßig gesund unterwegs.

Meine Sorge gilt jetzt auch der weiteren Therapie des PCa: Antihormontherapie, die mir ja irgendwann bevorsteht, ist ja mit höherem kardiovasulären Risiko behaftet. Mein Uro hat schon in einem kurzen Gespräch angedeutet, dass er dann eher mit Bicalutamid Monotherapie drangehen würde. Darum muss ich mich jetzt kümmern und mir auch ansehen, wie andere in dieser Situation damit umgegangen sind. 

Alles nicht so schön in dieser eher tristen Zeit. Aber ich sehe es positiv, dass es mir subjektiv gut geht
und auch Kindern und Enkeln.

Bleibt gesund läßt sich bei uns ja schlecht sagen, aber ihr wisst schon was ich meine
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

m. E. kannst Du bei Deinem PSA-Verlauf die Hormontherapie noch mindestens 1 Jahr rausschieben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Ich kenne keine Studie zu Bicalutamid und kardiovaskulären Risiken. Für Degarelix gibt es eine Untersuchung, die ein niedrigeres kardiovaskuläres Risiko für Degarelix gegenüber Leuprorelin etc. ausweist. Nächstes Jahr wird wahrscheinlich Relugolix (Tabletten) zugelassen, die auch ein niedrigeres kardiovaskuläres Risiko haben sollen.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Werner, Georg und Mitleser,

ja, ich hoffe dass ich mit irgendeiner Hormontherapie mindestends noch ein
Jahr warten kann, wenn der PSA-Verlauf weiterhin bei VZ=22 Monaten bleibt und
in der Bildgebung keine massiven Veränderungen zu sehen sind. Wegen meiner
Einnahme von Metabloc denk ich da natürlich sofort an die Erahrungen, die Klaus 
machen musste.

Die kardiovaskulären Risiken von Bica, lieber Georg, sind laut Beipackzettel differenziert zu sehen.
Bei Kombinationstherapie mit 50mg und einer weiteren Hormonbehandlung scheint das Risiko für
Herzinfarkt und Herzleistungsschwäche erhöht. Bei Monotherapie mit 150mg war ein erhöhtes
Risiko dafür nicht zu erkennen.

Das gilt sicherlich für Kollegen, die noch keinen Herzinfarkt hatten, wie das entsprechende Risiko
bei Herzkranken aussieht, hängt wohl ganz entscheidend vom Krankheitszustand, vom Erfolg einer
Behandlung, der medikamentösen Therapie nach Herzinfarkt usw ab. Ist es höher oder niedriger?
Mir nicht ganz klar.

Jetzt mache ich demnächst erst mal eine weitere PSA-Messung und dann in den nächsten 2 oder 3 Monaten noch eine
Bildgebung. Dabei werde ich nochmals nachfragen, ob für meine eher PSMA-negative Situation ein anderer Tracer
zB Cholin sinnvoller ist.

Grüße
Rolad

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Roland,

die Studie zu Degarelix https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31188734/ hat sich extra Patienten mit kardiovaskulären Vorerkrankungen herausgesucht. Sonst hätte man eine zu große Zahl an Teilnehmern gebraucht, um etwas nachzuweisen. Jedenfalls hatten die Patienten mit Degarelix nach Beginn der Studie seltener weitere kardiovaskuläre Probleme als die Leuprorelin Teilnehmer.

Den Beipackzetteln traue ich nicht recht. Da steht alles erdenkliche drin, damit man dem Hersteller nicht vorwerfen kann, er habe auf diese Nebenwirkung nicht hingewiesen. Mir sind Studien wichtiger, die angeben, wie oft die Nebenwirkung vorkommt. So eine Studie habe ich aber für Bicalutamid nicht.

Ein Cholin PET/CT ist für PSMA negativen Tumor geeignet. Allerdings zeigt es ein genaues Bild erst an, wenn die PSA Verdopplungszeit ca. zwei Monate ist oder der PSA Wert über 3,0 ng/ml liegt. Das ist bei Dir ja der Fall, also kannst Du ein Cholin PET/CT machen lassen. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31139496/

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Georg, für den link auf die beiden Studien.

Ich hab zwar noch keine Verdopplungszeit von zwei Monaten, aber mit dem PSA bin ich
jetzt sicherlich um 6 ng/ml, wird sich nächste Woche genauer zeigen.
das Cholin PET/CT werde ich vor der nächsten Bildgebung mit
der Nuklearmedizin in Bonn besprechen und nach weiteren Alternativen
für PSMA-negativen PCa fragen.

Roland

----------


## RolandHO

gibt es ja immer wieder,  manchmal negativ, manchmal aber auch positiv.
Meine letzte PSA-Messung vom 17.11. brachte das Ergebnis

*PSA=4,09 ng/ml

*Eine Verminderung um ca. 1ng/ml oder ca. 20% gegenüber dem Vorwert.
Immer wieder gibt es ja ein Auf und Ab mit den Werten, aber so eine
drastische Reduktion habe ich bisher nicht erlebt.

Das ist natürlich ein Anlass für Überlegungen: Fehlmessung? Oder doch
ein Effekt? Aber warum?

Zwei Monat vor der Messung hatte ich einen Herzinfarkt (s. oben), danach
eine Menge neuer Medikamente, die ich zu meinem bisherige  Cocktail von
Metablock plus Metformin einnehmen muß. Erst nach einigem Nachdenken ist
mir die zusätzliche Einnahme eines Statins (Simvastatin 40mg/Tag) eingefallen
und die Diskussion über Metformin ohne oder mit Statinen hier im Forum.

Erst kürzlich hat Ernst in *diesem* Thema auf eine Veröffentlichung hingewiesen,
die die Einnahme von Metformin ohne/mit Statinen untersuchte und eine
deutliche Verminderung des Sterberisikos bei Einnahme beider Mittel gefunden hat.
Aber auch Metformin alleine wurde ja hier schon vielfach diskutiert, z.B. durch
LowRoad *hier. 
*
Die Ergebnisse der Studien sind noch widersprüchlich, z.B. wurde in der oben
erstgenannten Studie keine Wirkung für Metformin allein gefunden. Dies ist
zumindest in meinem persönliche Fall anders, wie an der deutlichen Verlängerung
der Verdopplungszeit (s. link unten) zu sehen ist.

Eine dämpfende Wirkung von Metformin/Statinen auf das Krebwachstum scheint
sich durch diese Studien also zu bestätigen. Deshalb gehe ich bei meiner
neuen Messung erst mal davon aus, dass dies auf die zusätzliche Einnahme
von Simvastatin zurückzuführen ist. Um die Wirkung noch weiter abzusichern
werden ich auf Atorvastatin wechseln, da dies in der Studie die größte Wirkung hatte.

Ich bin gespannt auf die nächste Messung in ca. 3 Monaten

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

erst mal Glückwunsch zum positiven Ergebnis. Forsch am besten gar nicht nach, warum PSA-Werte auch mal runtergehen. Nimm´s hin, freu Dich und geh in 3 Monaten wieder los. Weihnachten ist gerettet.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Werner, ein gefallener PSA Wert ist natürlich erfreulicher als ein gestiegener.
Falls sich das bestätigt und ich von diesem Wert aus wieder einen Anstieg wie vorher
habe, also Verdopplungszeit ca. 22 Monate, so habe ich ca. 1 Jahr gewonnen, auch schön.

Jetzt habe ich wegen meiner "Herzgeschichte" aber noch eine weitere Katheterbehandlung
vor der Brust, deshalb ist die Freude etwas getrübt.

Grüße
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Dafür drücke ich Dir die Daumen Roland. Bezüglich "Herz" weiß ich, wovon Du sprichst.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Jetzt sind  es doch 4 Monate geworden, ich hatte noch einige
"Herzgeschichten" zu erledigen: Kathetereingriff, Öffnung eines
Verschlusses in der LDA und Stentsetzung.

Nun aber endlich wieder PSA Messung mit einem erfreulichen Ergebnis

*17.3.2021 PSA=4,20 ng/ml* 

Also eine ganz geringfügige Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorwert von
4,09. Ich hatte inzwischen mein Statin auf Atorvastatin gewechselt, das
in der oben erwähnten Studie betrachtet wurde. Offensichtlich wirkt also
bei mir die Kombination aus Metformin und Statin, eine weitere Bildgebung
habe ich erst mal verschoben und warte den weiteren Verlauf ab.

So hat der Sch... Herzinfarkt durch die dadurch notwendige Statineinnahme
zumindest auf dem PCa Feld eine positive Wirkung gehabt. Hätte aber
trotzdem gern drauf verzichtet.

Ich kann mich. was PCa angeht, jetzt erst mal wieder ein paar Monate
zurücklehnen, ich weiss, dass das nicht das letzte Wort ist, denn ich lese mit 
Betroffenheit die Berichte von Kollegen, die in einer schwierigen Lage sind.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein paar schöne Ostertage
Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Etwas verspätet der Bericht über meine letzte PSA-Messung. Ich weiss, im Vergleich zu vielen Schwerbetroffenen hier im Forum, deren Berichte ich regelmäßig lese, bewege ich mich im Moment in ruhigem Fahrwasser. Trotzdem ist die Entwicklung vielleicht ganz interessant, weil sie immer wieder für kleine Überraschungen sorgt:

PSA vom 28.6.21: 3,87 ng/ml

Das hat auch meinen Uro überrascht.
Vor ca. einem Jahr hatte ich ein Maximum von 5,12 erreicht. Seitdem Herzinfarkt und als wesentliche Änderung der Medikation die Einnahme von Statinen, zunächst Simvastatin dann Wechsel auf Atorvastatin. Weiterhin habe ich Metabloc und Metformin genommen.

Im Forum wurde ja schon mehrfach die Wirkung von Statinen diskutiert. Auch in neueren Veröffentlichungen wird überwiegend ein positiver Effekt auf PCa gesehen, auch wenn die Untersuchungen sich zum Teil auf sehr spezielle Krankheitsbilder beziehen (Statin vor/nach Diagnose; mit/ ohne ADT; nur hight-risk Fälle; Unterschiede nach Operation oder Strahlentherapie). 

Trotz dieses etwas inhomogenen Befundes gehe ich bei mir von einer Wirkung der Statine aus, nicht nur auf den PSA Wert sondern auch auf das zugrundeliegende Krebsgeschehen.

Mal sehen wie es weitergeht: Ende September kommt die nächste PSA Messung.

Gruß
Roland

P.S.: Mein Profil aktualisiere ich in den nächsten Tagen

----------


## RolandHO

Seit meiner letzten Messung habe ich (aus anderen medizinischen Gründen)
METABLOC für 10 Tage ausgesetzt (alles andere beibehalten). Zusätzlich muss
ich seit 10.8. Pantoprazol nehmen.

Die nächste Messung brachte die in der Überschrift genannte Tendenz

*22.9.21 PSA=2,76 ng/ml*

Also eine weitere Reduktion um eine ganze Einheit gegenüber dem Vorwert von 3,87.

Ich frage mich schon: was passiert da, alles nur die Wirkung von Metformin und Statin?
Sehr sonderbar.

Um die Wirkung von Metabloc zu prüfen habe ich es kurz nach dieser Messung
ab 27.9. ausgesetzt und kurzfristig eine weitere Messung veranlasst

*13.10.21  PSA=2,92 ng/ml*

Eine geringfügige Steigerung, es waren aber auch nur 3 Wochen zwischen den Messungen.

Interessant ist die Verdopplungszeit dieser Steigerung: VZ ungefähr 8 Monate!
Das ist genau die Verdopplungszeit, die ich zu Beginn des Anstiegs ohne
jede "Selbstmedikation" hatte (kann man sehr schön in dem 2. link in der Signatur sehen). 
In 5 Wochen lasse ich die nächste Messung machen, ich bin gespannt,
 ob die Tendenz in der Verdopplungszeit sich fortsetzt.

Weil Daniela hier  (#6) die Corona-Impfung ins Spiel gebracht hat, trage ich hier nach:
meine Impfungen (Biontec) waren am 14.4. und 26.5., lagen also mitten in dem
Abfallvorgang meines PSA, ich sehe da bei mir keine zeitlichen Zusammenhang.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Georg_

Roland,

Statine sind dringend verdächtig, etwas gegen Prostatakrebs auszurichten. Ich möchte aber jetzt nicht die Studien raussuchen. Der Metformin Arm der Stampede Studie wird voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr Ergebnisse berichten.

Georg

----------


## Dada Tao

> Ich möchte aber jetzt nicht die Studien raussuchen.



Statine plus Metformin bei Prostatakrebs


*deutschesgesundheitsportal.de* (06.07.2020)*
Hochrisiko-Prostatakrebs: Längeres Überleben mit Cholesterinsenkern und Anti-Diabetikum*
https://www.deutschesgesundheitsport...ti-diabetikum/ 06.07.2020


Quelle:
*onlinelibrary.wiley.com* (8.02.2020)*
Individual and joint effects of metformin and statins on mortality among patients with high‐risk prostate cancer*
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/cam4.2862



Übersetzung:
*Individuelle und gemeinsame Auswirkungen von Metformin und Statinen auf die Mortalität bei Patienten mit Prostatakrebs mit hohem Risiko*

Zitat Übersetzung:

"_Ergebnisse
.....Die kombinierte Anwendung von Metformin / Statinen war mit einer Verringerung der Gesamtmortalität um 32% (95% CI, 0,57-0,80) und einer Verringerung der PCa-Mortalität um 54% (95% CI) verbunden 0,30-0,69). Weder bei der Gesamtmortalität noch bei der PCa-Mortalität wurde eine signifikante Assoziation von Metformin allein beobachtet.  ....._"


TAO


PS.: Der Chrome-Browser übersetzt den Text automatisch

----------


## Optimist1954

Es gibt unterschiedliche Statine und es lassen sich Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Statinen bei der Senkung der PCa-Sterblichkeit von Prostatakrebspatienten erkennen.

  Im 2. Link von TAO 
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1002/cam4.2862 

  findet sich dieser Hinweis:
_Our study also revealed that men took atorvastatin, pravastatin, or rosuvastatin, but not lovastatin demonstrated a significant reduction in PCa mortality compared with non-users_

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine Studie aus Taiwan kommt bei der Wirksamkeit verschiedener Statine bei PK-Patienten/Mortalität zu ähnlichen Erkenntnissen.

_Mortality associated with statins in men with advanced prostate cancer treated with androgen deprivation therapy_
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30827745/

 _Patients who received atorvastatin, pravastatin, rosuvastatin or pitavastatin showed a stronger reduction in mortality than those who received other statins. _

  Franz

----------


## daniela3

Mein Mann wechselte nach 20 Jahren Sortis 10 mg Einnahme (wegen Muskelschmerzen) Anfang 2020 auf Antilia 5 mg/10mg (von Atorvastatin auf Rosuvastatin). Ob das den PSA Wert hätte vielleicht beeinflussen können? Wer weiß das schon…

----------


## RolandHO

Seit meiner letzten PSA-Messung habe ich weiterhin
Metabloc ausgesetzt, alles andere beibehalten, insbesondere
Metformin und Statin.

Auch bei der neuesten Messung hat sich die Tendenz bestätigt, die sich 
oben schon andeutete: ohne Metabloc wieder steigende PSA-Werte

*24.11.  PSA=3,53 ng/ml*

Im Absolutwert keine dramatische Steigerung, in der Verdopplungszeit
zeigt sich aber eine Beschleunigung des Anstiegs: VZ ca. 5 Monate.

Ich breche deshalb des "Experiment" ohne Metabloc auszukommen ab und
nehme die entsprechenden Mittel wieder. Gegen Ende Januar dann
die nächste Messung und je nach Ergebnis Planung der nächsten
Bildgebung.

Bis dahin blende ich PCa erst mal aus, um Weihnachten mit Familie
geniessen zu können.

Allen zunächst mal eine schöne Adventszeit, hier in Düsseldorf
gibt es zur Stunde sogar noch Weinachtsmärkte, die aktuellen
Regelungen von heute habe ich aber noch nicht wahrgenommen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Moin Roland,

dir auch alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Klaus (A)

Grüße Dich Roland!

Du erinnerst Dich:  Mitte 2015 hatte ich die Metabloc Forschungen eines französischen Professors entdeckt und hier im Forum vorgestellt. Ich selbst konnte meinen resistenten PK damit etwa 4 Jahre unter Kontrolle halten. 
Ich hätte nie geglaubt,  dass der nette Roland auch im Jahr 2022 noch ein Metabloc Fan ist! 
Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen weiterhin guten Erfolg!
Klaus

----------


## RolandHO

Wieder einmal Anlass zum Wundern:

Zur Erinnerung: Unter Metabloc plus Metformin war mein PSA mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 22 Monaten bis auf 5,12 ng/ml im August 2020 gewachsen. Dann Herzinfarkt (s. oben) und deshalb u.a. Einnahme von Statinen. Damit war der PSA schrittweise auf 2,76 gefallen. Experimentell habe ich dann Metabloc für zwei Messperioden ausgesetzt, was in beiden Messperioden einen Anstieg bis auf 3,53 im Nov. 2021 zur Folge hatte.

Sofort habe ich dann wieder Metabloc zur übrigen Medikation zugefügt und am 9.3.22 gab es dann die Belohnung

PSA=3,16 ng/ml

Ich kann nur erstaunt zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass bei mir Metabloc in Kombination mit Statinen (oder einem der anderen Medikamente ?) eine derart starke Wirkung auf den PSA-Wert und hoffentlich auf die Tumorentwicklung hat. Ich sehe das Ganze - und damit wiederhole ich mich zum x-ten mal - durchaus mit mulmigen Gefühlen, angesichts der Erfahrungen die Klaus gemacht hat. Daher jetzt noch eine Messperiode von ca. 3 Monaten und dann PSMA PET/CT.

Für diese Bildgebung haben wir jetzt an der hhu ( ja, auch wir in Düsseldorf können Abkürzung: Heinrich Heine Universität) einen gewaltigen Kompetenzzuwachs: Prof. F. Giesel ist jetzt Direktor der Klinik für Nuklearmedizin, einigen Forumslesern sicherlich als Entwickler des FAPI-Tracers aus Heidelberg bekannt. Das wird der Bildgebung in Düsseldorf einen enormen Schub geben. Vielleicht kann ich durch eine Beratung über Bildgebung bei PSA-negativem Tumor davon profitieren.

Mit Respekt und Demut lese ich die Berichte über die wirklich schweren Fälle
und wünsche euch viel Erfolg bei den weiteren Therapieschritten

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Moin Roland,

das freut mich. Ich drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen. Insbesondere natürlich für die PSMA-PET-CT. Die Sache damals mit Klaus hat uns natürlich alle geschockt. Got sei Dank ist er ja mittlerweile auch wieder auf einem guten Weg.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Klaus (A)

Roland, alter Freund, ich freue mich auch sehr für Dich!
Ja, ein neues PSMA Pet zu machen macht bestimmt Sinn.
In 3 Wochen sind es schon wieder drei Jahre her als ich den grossen unerwarteten Schock des PSMA PET Ergebnis erfuhr ("zahlreiche Knochenmetastasen im gesamten  Stammskelett bei niedrigem PSA").
Nach den damaligen nur 2 Lutetium Zyklen und der Bestrahlung einer  einzig wieder aufgetretenen Metastase vor einem Jahr ist mein PSA heute kleiner 0,1 !
Das alles erscheint mit immer noch wie ein Wunder. Die Biochemie ist irgendwie eine rätselhafte Wissenschaft. Mir kam schon einmal die Schnapsidee, ob mein sagenhaftes Ansprechen nach nur 2 Lu177 Zyklen vielleicht mit meinem vorangegangenem 4 jährigen Metabloc/ Metformin Versuch zusammen gehangen hat?  
Roland, Dir weiter alles Gute !!
Klaus

----------


## Hartmut S

Dazu vielleicht passend:
https://ganzemedizin.at/metabloc-on-steroids

Euch weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Werner, Klaus, Helmut und Mitleser,

danke für eure guten Wünsche und Infos.
Was mir Metabloc plus weitere Medikamente gebracht haben, kann ich erst richtig ermessen,
wenn ich mit der Verdopplungszeit zu Beginnn des PSA Anstiegs hochrechne.

Nach der Strahlentherapie hatte ich ohne jede weitere Medikation eine Verdopplungszeit von ca. 7,7 Monaten.
Damit hochgerechnet auf den heutigen Tag hätte ich ein PSA von über 600 ng/ml! Und in diesen 6 Jahren habe
ich ohne große Beschwernisse mit guter Lebensqualität gelebt. Klar, dass ich dir, Klaus, dankbar bin, dass
du diese Sache ausgegraben und öffentlich gemacht hast. Ich bedaure sehr, dass nicht auch noch weitere
Betroffene davon profitieren. Sogar mein Urologe hat Metabloc einem seiner Patienten empfohlen, aber auch
dort keine nachvollziehbare Wirkung.
Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht.

Gruß
Roland

P.S.: der letzte Satz in meinem obigen Text muss natürlich lauten:
"Vielleicht kann ich durch eine Beratung über Bildgebung bei *PSMA*-negativem Tumor davon profitieren."

----------


## RolandHO

Wieder einmal Zeit für eine PSA Bestimmung, diesmal mit einem wenig überraschenden Ergebnis:

5.7.22: PSA=3,88 ng/ml.

Also eine Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorwert mit einer Verdopplungszeit von ca. 13 Monaten.
Seit der Wiederaufnahme von Metablock, also gegenüber dem Vor-Vorwert vom 24.11.21 
beträgt die VZ rund 54 Monate, also noch kein Grund zur Beunruhigung.

Bildgebung ist jetzt mit meinem Uro für September angedacht nach einer weiteren 
PSA-Messung Ende August. Bis dahin schaue ich mir auch mal die Bildgebung mit Zirkonium an, 
auf die ich durch Bernd (BerndA) aufmerksam geworden bin, danke dafür.

Bis dahin erst mal Familienurlaub im sonnigen Italien, ob das so sinnvoll ist?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Roland,

was für eine Frage... Urlaub ist immer sinnvoll.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Werner,

recht hast du, das "sinnvoll" bezog sich auf das "sonnige Italien".
So wird es sein, Kinder und Enkel stehen in den Startlöchern.

----------


## Hartmut S

Da ziehe ich Dänemark vor. 
Alles Gute weiterhin!

Gruss aus Skagen (23 C)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hartmut

----------


## urosport

Hallo Roland,
sorry, dass ich so dumm nachfrage: schafft du es mit Metablock und Statinen das Krebswachstum nachweislich - also durch Bildgebung nachvollziehbar - zu verlangsammen, oder ändert sich "nur" der hochsensible PSA-Marker?
Die positiven Auswirkungen von Statinen habe ich auch schon aufgeschnappt, um alles was einen positiven Einfluß bewirkt einzusetzen, meine Statinedosis verdoppelt auf 80 mg. Das war allerdings schon die ursprüngliche Empfehlung von zwei Stoffwechselexperten, nur die Berichterstattung über Statine hat mich so verunsichert, dass ich die Dosis in Absprache mit meinem Hausarzt - ich habe keine Verengung der Halsschlagader, bin kardiologisch im grünen Bereich - auf die Hälfte reduziert habe. Dann habe ich gelesen, dass die positive Wirkung nicht klar nachgewiesen wurde, vor allem bei Patienten, die schon vorher Statine genommen hatten. Jetzt habe ich auf 60 mg reduziert. Mein PSA liegt nach 3 Messungen 3 x auf kleiner 0,01. Aber die Rezidiv-Angst lässt mich nicht los, und die Argumentation, dass wuchernde Krebszellen den Zellbaustein Cholesterin benötigen, kann man schon gut nachvollziehen. Ich freue mich für Dich, dass es dir gut geht.
Grüße, Karl

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Karl,

Überhaupt keine dumme Frage, die stelle ich mir auch immer wieder und sie ist nicht mit einem einfachen ja oder nein zu beantworten.

Ich habe in 7/2016 mit Metabloc begonnen und in 2/2018 Metformin hinzugenommen. Die Wirkungen siehst du ganz gut unter #253 in *diesem link*: Die Verdopplungszeiten der PSA-Entwicklung haben jeweils zugenommen (zu erkennen an den geringeren Steigungen der Geraden). Aber es gäbe jeweils eine näherungsweise exponentielle Entwicklung, wie sich das für einen vernünftig wachsenden Tumor gehört. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass hier keine bloße PSA-Kosmetik stattgefunden hat, sondern das Tumorwachstum  selbst gebremst wurde.
Ich habe in dieser Zeit vier PSMA PET/CT durchführen lassen, mit diesem Ergebnis:

_Datum_
_PSA_
_Lympfknoten_
_Lunge_
_Loge_

2.6.16
1,3
keine Anreicherung
nichts
nichts

19.2.18
2,81
LK pararektal mäßig;
caudal flaue Anreicherung
nichts
nichts

28.3.19
3,08
LK nicht mehr abgrenzbar
Verdacht auf
Lungenmetastase
nichts

18.11.19
4,47
wie oben
nur noch sehr flaue Anreicherung
flaue Anreicherung













Die erste Untersuchung fand noch vor Metabloc statt, die letzten beiden unter Metabloc+Metformin. In allen Untersuchungen ergaben sich nur mäßige und flaue Anreicherungen, die aber nicht als Grundlage für eine zielgerichtete Therapie geeignet waren, also habe ich einfach weiter abgewartet.

Die Hinzunahme von Statin seit 9/2020 (bei mir jetzt Atorvastatin) macht den PSA-Verlauf unübersichtlicher, deshalb hier ein Bild:



Ich schließe daraus, dass BEI MIR erst die  Kombination von Statin mit Metabloc+ Metformin eine dämpfende Wirkung aus den PSA-Verlauf und damit hoffentlich auf das Tumorwachstum hat.
Nächste Woche kommt ein neuer PSA-Wert und die Anmeldung zu einer erneuten Bildgebung, da bin auch ich sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis.

Zu berücksichtigen ist noch, dass meine Tumorzellen möglicherweise zu einem recht hohen Prozentsatz PSMA-negativ sein könnten, was die Interpretation der Bildgebung natürlich erschwert und möglicherweise noch eine andere Bildgebung notwenig macht. Da haben wir ja etwas von BerndA gelesen. Aber erst mal versuche ich es nochmal mit dem üblichen Tracer.
So weit erst mal von mir, lieber Karl und Mitleser, eine recht umfangreiche Diskussion über Statine mit/ohne Metformin hat es in *diesem thread* gegeben, da gibt es einige gute Literaturhinweise.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

Ein neuer PSA-Wert :

*13.9.  PSA=3,91 ng/ml*

Eine geringe Steigerung gegenüber dem Vorwert, die im
Bereich der Messunsicherheit liegt. Da läßt sich keine sinnvolle
Verdopplungszeit berechnen.

Die Stunde der Wahrheit kommt am Freitag in dieser Woche
am 23.9. ab 8 Uhr: PSMA PET/CT, nochmal in Bonn.
Jetzt wird mir doch allmählich mulmig zumute: Was werde
ich da sehen? War die ganze PSA Reduktion in der Statin-zeit
nur Kosmetik und der Tumor hat sich im Hintergrund 
weiterentwickelt?

Ich bin gespannt, eine Spannung auf die ich gerne verzichtet hätte.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## urosport

Hallo Roland,
war die Statineeinnahme "offizieller ärztlicher" Teil deiner Behandlung oder mehr zufällig wegen deines Cholesterinspiegels. Warum wurde Metabloc abgeset?
ich denke die Spannung wird uns nie einer nehmen können. Aber mir geht es immer so, wenn ich alles gemacht habe, dann muss ich mir auch keine Vorwürfe machen, wenn irgendwas nicht wie gewünscht gelaufen ist.
Und was mich wirklich nervt ist die Unsicherheit, ich habe der Psychologin mitgeteilt, dass ich alle drei Monate wieder in meinen Angstrythmus falle, 2,5 Monate verdrängen, 2 Wochen davor, nächste Woche kommt die Blutabnahme, warten in Angst bis zur Urteilsverkündung. Da sagt sie drauf, und das wird sich selbst nach Jahren nicht ändern.
Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.
Grüße, Karl

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Karl,

leider hatte ich im September 2019 einen - glücklicherweise leichten - Herzinfarkt.
Zum medikamentösen Behandlungsprotokol nach Herzinfarkt gehört neben anderem
die LDL Absenkung auf 70 mg/dl besser 50 mg/dl und diese Ziel wird duch die Einnahme des Statins angestrebt.
Ich bin jetzt bei ca. 60 mg/dl mit Atorvastatin 40mg/Tag. Die recht starke Abname des
PSA Wertes traf meinen Uro und mich also recht überraschend.

Das Metabloc habe ich selbst aus experimentellen Gründen abgesetzt: Ich wollte testen, wie der
Verlauf allein durch Metformin und Statin aussieht. Das Ergebnis siehst du ja oben in der Grafik.

Danke für den Daumen
Roland

----------


## urosport

Hi Roland,
klänge blöd, wenn ich dich zu deinem leichten Herzinfarkt beglückwünsche. Für mich wäre es schon stimmig, dass wuchernde Krebszellen, den Zellbaustein Cholesterin benötigen. Was ich gelesen habe war, dass Menschen mit kardiologischen Problemen eine bessere Prognose bei PCa hatten. Da dachte ich mir schon, welchen positiven Effekt sollte das denn haben, aber die Statine sind eine Standardbehandlung das wäre für mich das naheliegenste. Es scheint so zu sein, das die "frische" Verordung eine deutlichere Korrelation ergibt als eine bereits langjährig erfolgte Medikamentation.
Schön, dass ich noch einen im Forum treffe, der sich auch mal traut in seine Medikamentation experimentell in Frage zu stellen und eine eigene Entscheidung trifft. Aber wenn ich den PSA-Verlauf ansehe, solltest du deinen Metformin-Experiment wieder zurücknehmen. Nebenfrage, hast du abgenommen unter Metformin-Einnahme?
Also die besten Wünsche für Deine Untersuchung und ich freue mich auf ein postive Rückmeldung nach dem 23.09.22
Viele Grüße, Karl

----------


## RolandHO

Die Überschrift beschreibt zusammenfassend das Ergebnis der gestrigen PSMA PET/CT an der Uni Bonn.

Nach der Untersuchung hat mir eine junge Ärztin den Befund vorgestellt. Vor menschengroßen Monitoren haben 
wir zusammen die Bilder von 2019 und die aktuellen verglichen. Alle Stellen, die in irgenwelchen
Vorbefunden geleuchtet haben, waren nun sehr schwach oder gar nicht mehr sichtbar.
Auch das 2019 am ehesten vermutete Lokalrezidiv war nur noch zu erahnen. Speziell, wie die
junge Ärztin betonte, keine neuen Metastasen.

Nur eine kleine Trübung des Befundes: der zuvor zweimal gesehen Punkt in der Lunge 
leuchtete nun stärker als in der Voruntersuchung. Ich hatte ja schon beim ersten derartigen Befund
mit einem Lungenexperten gesprochen, der eine Lungenmetastase verneint hatte (s. oben #203).
Mal sehen, was der Radiologe diesmal dazu sagt.

Am Montag werde ich nochmal mit Prof. Essler telefonieren, um mir den Befund aus seiner
Erfahrung erläutern zu lassen.

Nach diesem Ergebnis bin einigermaßen zuversichtlich, dass mein PSA Verlauf
nicht bloße PSA-Kosmetik ist, sondern wesentlich dem Tumorgeschehen entspricht.
Natürlich werde ich alle NEM und Medikamente in bisheriger Weise weiter einnehmen
und ansonsten schauen wie es weitergeht.

So weit erst mal von mir.
Gruß
Roland


P.S.: Karl, mein Gewicht hat sich durch Metformin nicht verändert.

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Roland,

deine Erleichterung können wir gut nachvollziehen und wünschen dir auch weiterhin nur das Beste.

Liebe Grüße
Victor und Silvia

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Roland.

Gruß WernerE

----------


## urosport

Hi Roland,
das hört sich doch sehr gut an. Schön, dass Du so zeitnahm berichtet hast, ich war auch gespannt. Die Ergebnisse freuen mich sehr für dich. 
Viele Grüße, Karl

----------


## RolandHO

Vielen Dank, liebe "Vorredner" für eure guten Wünsche. Ich hoffe sie
bewahrheiten sich.
Im Gespräch mit Prof. E. hat sich der Befund im Wesentlichen bestätigt.
Den Befund in der Lunge hat er allerdings mit Stirnrunzeln (hab ich durchs
Telefon gesehen) betrachtet. gegenüber der Voruntersuchung ist die
Traceraufnahme doch ziemlich angestiegen. Allerdings gibt es nach
wie vor kein Korrelat im CT. Also recht kurzfristig, so in 6 Monaten,
Bildgebung nochmal wiederholen, damit wir keine Entwicklung verpassen.

Ich werde vorher den Befund wieder mal in einer Lungenklinik zur Beurteilung vorlegen.
Bis dahin bleibt trotz des insgesamt guten Befundes ein mulmiges Gefühl.
Aber im Gegensatz zu vielen Foristen bin ich doch noch in einer komfortablen
Situation, das ist mir auch bewusst.

Gruß an Alle
Roland

----------

